# May 2004 mamas finding happiness & fulfillment in the new year! (& maybe riches)



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Here's the old thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?p=6885290#post6885290


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Happy New year gals!! 2 years 8 months and still going strong!

Okay Emmalola, you cannot avoid me forever! So, you either wanna see my hunny butt or you do not, and either way I am coming to your neck of the woods! I had posted on the last thread and either you didn't read it or...well, *sniff* I've had worse things happen.














:

*yawn* I tried & tried to tell the girls that today would be a SLEEP-IN kind of day, and they just don't respect my authority, dangit.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Happy 2007 to my maymamapeeps!

Just making my first post in the new year.

We werre all asleep by midnight last year, we're old fogies, i guess. The girls watched a movie and ate popcorn, but that's as wild and crazy as we got here!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

subbing and saying thanks for all the wise words and support over yonder. thank you. thank you.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm here...reading Internet & such accentuates my nausea, so i'm not reading much. but, i had to subscribe! I'll try to write more when i can. love to you all!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey, just hey.

Love to all.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Okay Emmalola, you cannot avoid me forever! So, you either wanna see my hunny butt or you do not, and either way I am coming to your neck of the woods! I had posted on the last thread and either you didn't read it or...well, *sniff* I've had worse things happen.














:


No no no! I'm not avoiding you! In fact, I spent most of my pre-awake time this morning fretting over the fact that I haven't given you my information or made plans with you yet... and planning what sort of cool things we could do while you're in the Land of Enchantment! My information is on the YG, so you can always figure out how to contact me that way. Truth be told, I can't wait to meet you.







:

Jacqueline- keep hanging in there! If internet makes you ick, then just think about a cute little kitten hanging from a tree branch, hanging in there. awwwww.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Just subscribin'! Nice thread title, KK!














:
Happy, happy New Year, everyone! DH and I were up till about 12:45 last night, much to our regret when Rowan woke up at 7am! :yawning: I got up with him and we watched Sesame Street and then I made waffles, eggs and potatoes and we woke DH for breakfast!







We've been in our pajamas all day and have been taking turns napping.







: Rowan has been ALL ABOUT DADDY this weekend, to the point where I walk in the room and he says "Go AWAY, Mama!" It makes me kinda







but I know it's normal...right??? I hope so, anyway.

We're fighting colds here, I think I won my fight but DH lost his. Zinc is gross, but it rules.









My BF called me from the bar she was at and I got to hear all the New Year revelry. She makes me







, but well, I love her. I hope she's feeling better this afternoon (she was hungover, apparently!)

The wildest we got last night was well, staying up late, getting a *little* inebriated, and playing Atari video games.







I put up the new calendars too, which is always fun.

Today, despite being tired, I've also had this urge to clean, organize, that sort of thing. Our dining room looks pretty, and I dusted a bit.

We are so having a premade pizza for dinner tonight. Organic spinach and cheese!







:

Have a wonderful rest of the day, mamas. Much







to you all! So thankful we're friends!







MMF!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Z says to me, as he's lying next to me (for his nap): "Mommy, you have such beautiful eyebrows. I don't have eyebrows." (and he's petting my eyebrows the whole time







) Can you tell that I'm the darkest one in my family? His eyebrows *are* pretty invisible...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Eyebrows, tee hee! Viet thinks it's funny our daughters have "no" eyebrows too. They do, in fact Amara has inherited her father's "diabolical" eyebrows--they arc very sharply.

emmalola, going to pm you shortly!
I look forward to meeting you too.

Heather, just wanting to send you some extra loooove, because my response o'er yonder was lame-o. Basically, what every one else said, especially emmalola's "clinical" response.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Happy New Year!

We got a whole crapload of stuff for Christmas. I have decided to let everyone I know that for L's birthday (and all future gift-giving occassions) that I would really appreciate it if they could limit themselves to ONE, non-noisy, gift.

Soon we're gonna have four people in a tiny two-bedroom apartment. People know this, but they just can't hold themselves back. Actually, it wasn't really as bad as I feared in terms of volume of stuff, it's just that we're already bustin at the seams.

I am very aware that I give birth next month and that January is "it" in terms of a chance to get things ready for the babe. The house is dirty and I have so many projects I want to get to, but no time. (But hey, I worked on my secret santa gift last night!







). I have a major burst of nesting/New Year's energy. Today I went through L's room and was RUTHLESS in getting rid of stuff that was either large or seldom used. So his room is now under control (at least till we have to put baby stuff in it














.

By the way- msg to my secret santa: the gift was PERFECT. I only had one of those things, and it was ugly, wheras yours is _beee-utiful_.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

dude, sherri just called us "maymamapeeps"







:







:

fiddle, do tell what your secret may mama santa gave you... inquiring minds wanna know...

heather: i read your post on the yg but had nothing personal to add and everyone who responded seemed so much more knowledgable. when i am not in the sad-minded, missing my mom state of the past few days, i will probably respond over there somehow. please know i'm thinking of you.

sarahb: thinking of you and hoping you made it/are making it back to pdx-land safely today.

gotta go... few minutes of both small people sleeping soundly to spend with the other adult in the household.

happy 2007, mama-yamas!

~claudia
(who will continue to abuse ellipses in the new year...







)


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Happy birthday to me, Happy BIRTHDAY toooo meeee...!








Heehee. Not like it feels like anything special. Guess that's what happens when DH has to work today, *I* have to work tonight, and Rowan doesn't know any better. Hahah. It's all good though. I got cards from both my boys, and DH got me a month of guitar lessons (in addition to fixing my broken old crappy guitar! Woot!) so now it's just a matter of making an appointment for lessons. Hah. Wonder when THAT will happen?!








We're going to the Children's Museum this morning (after Curious George!







:







) to do this preschool play thing. It should be fun; we haven't been there in AGES.

I feel like I never have anything good to say (in response to all the discussions on the YG), but I do think of you fondly and with MUCH














I love you all.

I feel kinda optimistic about the coming year. I predict CHANGES, mamas, and hopefully they'll be good ones.
It is an effort to change my way of thinking from Ms. Pessimist to well...anything else.







But I am working on it. I was thinking some VERY dark thoughts last night...but I think I'm better today. Ugh.

Sorry, I'm all over the place mood-wise this morning. Rowan woke really grumpily and I had to get very creative in order to get him into a fresh diaper and pants he can actually wear outdoors in 40-degree-weather. *sigh* He's wanted to live in his pajamas every day lately. Most of the time, that's cool, and today he's even still in the pajama top! But the pants were too thin for the cold weather and he wouldn't let me put anything on TOP of them, so I had to fib and tell him they were wet and needed to dry out.







: I know, I know...I just DON'T know what to do sometimes. I'm trying not to tell him no unnecessarily, but sometimes, we must wear pants in New England winter weather, you know?









Anyway, enough babble out of me this morning, I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

beginning of day one with me as a solo parent to two during the day... *sigh* at least i got 3.5 months of help during the day. my friend just had her second on the 22nd and her partner was home last week and will be home the rest of this week and then he's back to work. she's worried because she had some ppd issues after her first was born. at least she birthed this one vaginally, as she was getting scare tactics from the ob office about a c/s during her whole pregnancy because her first had a shoulder dystocia and she thinks a c/s birth would have added a whole bunch of issues to the table.

last night was a second night of going to sleep madness for M... :crazy: it took close to wo hours for him to fall asleep once in bed. late naps in the car the past couple of days didn't help matters either. hoping it's just the transition from a houseful of people to just us and he will get back to the usual soon.

okay, he's done with brekkie so i gotta go.










~c


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Just wanted to give you some encouragement on your new journey by yourself during the day! You WILL find a routine and you WILL succeed! I know what a strong mama you are and you will be fine, it will be a bit of an adjustment period, but in the end you'll be stronger and more capable! I'm so sorry you are missing your mom. I'm in a funk, too, missing my mom. I wish I could have spent some of the holiday season with her.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Another boost of support from me, Claudia---one thing that changed for Sol is she ditched the nap, and that 3 pm shift is hard to deal with but she makes it through okay, then it's a 6.30 or 7 pm bedtime for bonzo while viet holds amara, then a little later (half an hour) amara goes down. It has taken us about 5 months to find our groove, and who knows how long it will last, but it works.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

More thoughts and support to you, Claudia!








Hope this first day is going well!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Happy birthday, Renae! Don't do anything I wouldn't do.
















TC, let us know how the first day went. I'm thinking of you, too.

Another day of underwear. Keep your fimmers crossed.

School restarts for T tomorrow. He's been ready to go back for about a week. We're going to try to come to some sort of resolution about Z and which preschool here shortly, too. I'm not fretting about T's old school as much... I think I can talk to the teachers about my concerns... I hope that they can address them well.

My friends IRL are finally getting serious with me about setting up a babysitting co-op. We're going to discuss rules on Thurs. I'm *really* excited about that.

Okay. Off to make muffins with the big boy.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RENAE!!!!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

happy birthday renae!!!!!!! i hope you're having a great day

i hope you're surviving your 1st day claudia.

our new years was crazy. i definitely won't be doing that next year with a 3 year old and 6 month old. no way jose. i'll consider the year after. but it was fun. isaac was still scootering around at 1am asking 'where did the kids go?' they're SLEEPING! but the bunks were basically on a balcony above the main room where there was a dance party followed by guitar playing and singing. it was way too loud for sleeping but somehow every other kid managed it and they disappeared one by one. there was a big circular fireplace in the center surrounded by camp chairs. so isaac became addicted to this little 3wheel spiderman scooter that one of the kids brought. he figured it out and could ride around and around. 'i go so fast!' (not really but not bad for a 2yo). he danced with me and looooooooves listening to guitar. and they roasted a whole pig and fried 2 turkeys so i pigged out (literally) and served a big ol breakfast. 10 hail marys to the vegan nuns!!!!!!!! i think doug even had fun







we all had to have major naps yesterday.

our attempt at underwear has gone nowhere. but he is having dry diapers once in a while in the morning! miracle. well, 2 times now.

i gained 4lbs in a month. not bad. that is something i would have done over christmas even not being pregnant!!!







and my u/s is in 2 weeks.

our ability to keep isaac at his school is looking pretty slim. i think it is $430 for 2 full days a week and $360 for 2 half days a week. that's a lotttttta money if i'm not working much. but i am pretty sure i want to 'phase' him out rather than abruptly take him out. ie. i hope i can do 2 days for june and july or something before we are clearly too busted to keep it going. maybe it will just be june. my friend worked at a preschool in NE and said one day a week is $80. So maybe 2 is a hundred something. but they have up to 20 kids in a day







: and isaac's is limited to 10 right now and maybe 12 in the next class. i kinda like the small class thing.

a babysitting co-op sounds good.

i have to go to a public meeting in 2 days where the neighborhood requested an air quality expert *looks around* crap, that's me. aghgggghhh! i hope they don't do this







: i'm nervous









ok enough procrastination from moi.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK---I am salivating at the thought of a babysitting co-op...I so wish that were an option for me right now! Let us know how it goes!

Renae--hope your birthday was fun! Or perhaps the fun is just beginning!! We're tentatively planning a President's day weekend up in CT...we must get together! Aquarium or IL's or something! Or if it's not too snowy we might just come find ya!

Claudia---you will find your way with your guys. My DH only took a week off too and it was







: . So sorry it's such a sad time with your mom gone and getting into your groove with the new routines. Snacks left on the table where C could get them were a lifesaver as she was inevitably always desperately hungry when I was feeding E or cleaning poo.

FF--







:







wowza...so excited for you to meet this new little one!!

Cuh-razy day here. C still has a raging ear infection so now on different abx. Her mood is well obviously







: . Both girls had PT today before the run to the peds office...then the run to the pharmacy and waiting for the meds with a







: toddler was so fun. On the way I did manage to drop some things at the thrift store and freecycled lots of stuff today. Girls had their reviews for PT today and E met one of her goals and after the PT left actually crosscrawled a few feet which is a first! We have the ortho tomorrow for her and before that the old OT is BACK!!!







: to see E. Yay! Hopefully we'll get to spend some time planning some feeding goals for her since the other OT was useless in that dept. One of my personal goals has been met (see avatar) and I am the last person to think that would be a goal or that I would be happy to see that. Sure beats swaddle feeding!

I'm tired just listening to myself babble....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

survived the first day. only broke down crying twice. only took rescue remedy twice. managed to get M to nap in the car but it was not a pretty sight. and then as soon as i pulled the car into the garage with both boys sleeping, i turned it off, closed the garage door and S woke up and proceeded to have a difficult hour.

maybe more later but oht with a squirmy babe who hates the sitting pose is challenging and i hate using abbreviations...

~c


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH, Claudia!! I did the napping the child in the car too, it was my only coping technique for a while. And I cried, every day, for what seemed like months. However, I haven't cried every day (for one reason or another) in a while now...so long I can't remember when it was that I cried every day. But yes, frustration, unhappiness, overwhelm, it all kicks in. AND IT'S OKAY, IT WILL PASS! Sherri is right. And think--if elsanne can do it, you can do it! It's true! I am just now getting "out" with both girls every so often. But I can see how down the road, as we get it going on, it's going to be imperative to get out at least once a day. As hard as it is to get out (details, man. the DETAILS!). And Sol is already so much more mature, and understands and "minds" a bit better.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

enchiladas are in the oven. mmmmmmmmm

oh it sounds so scary. (the 2nd babe thing). i hope you get your groove back claudia. you will you will you will!

i've had a couple of days lately with isaac where my frustration levels have been so high i'm thinking 'i can't BELIEVE i am having another one' we've had some difficult times. he is SO hard sometimes to deal with. and if 3 is worse than 2 as i often hear i am really not looking forward to it. and i just feel like i am doing this whole thing 'wrong' some days. kwim? like yesterday. he wants to take the coffee pot in the bathtub







: no calm sweet logical 'you can't take the coffee pot in the bathtub...it is made of glass and will break' is detering him. so he is screaming and i'm trying to peel his little fingers off one by one while not bashing the thing into the cast iron tub and breaking it. not fun. or this weekend when he is screaming at the top of his lungs in the elevator at target. confined space. loud kid. other people. i just want to hit the 'disappear me' button. i'm wondering where i missed the boat with this child. he is so obnoxious. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh. like i think i am generally 'sweet' and laid-back in my approach to things and dealing with people and you would think this would result in a 'sweet' natured child. but no. i guess it doesn't work like that. (or i am grossly offbase on my self-perception







)

dear god i hope the 2nd one is chill.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
enchiladas are in the oven. mmmmmmmmm

dear god i hope the 2nd one is chill.

a) I made enchiladas the other day, in the oven too. Here they laugh at me for making enchiladas in the oven.

b) your second one will be chill, just watch. Ooooh I so wonder what you're having! My intuition says girl.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

p.s. check out recent girl pix in my blog/sig.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

love the dancing butt crack pic, els.







sol's hair is sooooooooooo long. and you look bee-yoo-tee-full in that family pic.







: sending you peaceful journey vibes on your way to nuevo mexico...

i got one more little crying breakdown in as i was putting S to sleep a little while ago. i honestly don't know how i'm going to do this. i keep reminding myself, just one moment at a time, claudia, one moment. it's just like laboring with a baby, just one moment and then the next and then the next and before you know it, it's over. breathe... breathe... breathe... i'm glad to say that i do feel more connected to bill these past few days. he's been particularly attentive to daily life details like helping to plan out a menu for dinners for the week, cleaning up dishes after his cooking and putting dishes in the dishwasher after eating, giving me a hug to let me know we're in this together. it's hard, this parenting thing.

thanks for thinking of me, my maymamas. keep sending me good thoughts.

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

LOVE those pictures. the cuteness!

the enchiladas were great but gave me heartburn







: dagnabbit. and how else would you cook them (besides oven)? just roll em up on a plate with sauce? i like the ol 70s cassarole approach









i can't keep up with that portland thread







:

claudia i want to give you a big ol hug!!!!!!!! and i'm glad bill is being attentive. stars must be aligning in the men arena because doug prepped the enchiladas after i got the ball rolling and then did the dishes too. YES.

gnight ladies


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Sending you a big HUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGG, Claudia.









Hope tomorrow is easier.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Haha, my last mini-post used a DIFFERENT COLOR!!







I was posting to another forum where I use that color instead for some reason, and I guess I was just on auto-pilot.
Back to Indigo now though!
So um...it's like 8:15 and Rowan is STILL asleep!







He woke at 7, wanted me to pat his back (actually he cried for DADDY, but he was in the shower so he settled for me.







) and now, still sleeping.







I won't mess with it!









My friend who I do a babysitting trade with (co-op? Not sure...she watches Rowan Wednesday mornings, I watch her DS Friday morns) is not coming over today, her son has a tummy bug (I don't fear colds, but stomach viruses?? Stay AWAY!







) so I am taking him to our LLL eval meeting--totally not a hardship, he'll have all sorts of friends to play with, and it's a nice pre-LLL meeting with a core group of women who organize the regular meetings, etc. I love it. Rowan loves it too, so I was actually kinda sad that I was going to be going w/o him, but now I'm not! So anyway.









I really don't have anything productive to say at ALL this morning. I am especially fuzzy-headed because work sucked last night (yeah, my birthday kinda sucked too...I had to work my







off at the store last night, we had a LOT of cleaning to do and I swear, I don't even clean my HOUSE as well as I did the store last night! :yawning







So yeah. Blah blabity blah...I was there way too late and I ate dinner way too late and went to bed way too late...you get the picture.
But this evening DH is taking me to my fave pseudo-Mexican restaurant after our chiro appointments, so that'll be yummy. Speaking of enchiladas!









Elsanne, omg. What a freaking adorable family you have! Beautiful mama, you!
Looooove the bellydancing picture! And the tribal baby gear! Beautiful earthy child!
And that rug, it really does tie the room together!








I SO have to update my pics on the YG! I will, I swear! Um, tonight?







: (new fave smiley to abuse!)

Claudia, SO many







s and good vibes coming your way! I remember crying every day those first few months alone with Rowan (and when DH was going to grad school and I was alone with a newborn from 6am-10pm!!)...and those doing it with two...I've said it before, I'll say it again...














You freakin' RULE.

jstar, that New Years' sounded a-m-a-z-i-n-g! I wish ours was that awesome! We did go into the city (Providence) at night and we saw fireworks and a friend play at a club...Rowan was in awe of her; she's a friend from church and he'd NEVER seen her perform before! www.kmetal.net (her name's Kristi--we love her!) So anyway, good New Years, but we were still home by 8:30!









Okay, totally babbling now. I feel like a flake.







I am going to drink more coffee now.

Oh, and Heather! YES! We WILL hang out whenever you get yourselves to CT! Just let us know! Hope C is feeling better!

ETA: I am so totally eating birthday cake for breakfast.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Renae, I so totally noticed the different color and commented on it in my head.

Claudia, you can do it. I felt the same way at first. The first year is hard, then after that it gets EASIER than just one kid (everyone says) because they entertain each other.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

gorgeous pics, elsanne....she lost her little toddler buddha belly! I adore that tribal skirty! I'm going to try and sew some for C for the spring/summer.

oh why does every day feel like monday!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

eta: ack, Renae...didn't realize you had to work on your birthday too! Hope you guys can find some ways to celebrate this weekend!

just procrastinating and boosting my post count instead of cleaning the kitchen...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

HI heather! Exclusive pumper! Walking in your shoes!

Funny thing 'bout that belly--she still has it, big time! Most of the time--I think in that picture because she was dancing she had it contracted.

Wait, is today not Monday?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Els---funny you said that about her muscles...I was thinking when I saw her dancing from the back...man does she have some good trunk tone! I totally see you in her when she's dancing...something about the way she holds herself if that makes any sense.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Els, those are really awesome pix. All of them (but esp. the butt crack!!).

I want bday cake for breakfast. We had the muffins T and I made yesterday. I let him crack eggs for the first time (for the non-vegan batch). He totally squirted one all over himself. It was a little bit funny (and I will be the first to admit that the happy vitamins allow me to see it as funny rather than getting upset about it).

We're getting into our groove where dh goes into work at 7:30 and the goal is to have him home at 4. I tell ya, it *rocks*. It totally short-circuits that crazy time (at our house, from ~5-6), and it's soooo much easier to get dinner on the table.

TC... can you try to arrange to be with people/plan morning outings 3-4 mornings a week for the next couple of weeks? Not the same as people coming to your house to help with the kids, but even a play date or a trip to the library or a playground can be such a sanity saver. I really felt on the edge, though, for the first few weeks "solo" with T and Z and then again with T, Z, and L.









Re the babysitting co-op... several of my RL friends are in the same mental state as I am (ie, going mental--the Dec. germs and snow here sent everyone 'round the bend), and between the $$ and difficulty finding a good babysitter, yeah, we're really getting serious about a co-op. Have y'all seen babysitterexchange.com? It takes care of the logistics for you for free.... HF, is there *anyone* there you can trade with?

Eek, poor C. Ear infections are the *worst*. And woot woot for the old OT!!!! Does the new avatar meaning that E's drinking from a bottle all by herself, no struggling, etc?

Still going on the underwear. But he's not really initiating the going potty, I'm just telling him when he needs to go. So I guess if this works it will mean less laundry (in the form of dipes), but not necessarily less work (which is why I waited with T till *he* initiated). Oh well. I guess I'm just choosing the form of work I want.









Going bowling tonight with the girls. I will once again visualize John Turturro.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

KK - love the babysitting coop idea. My playgroup does a little thing called "date night coop". I have not participated because they started it when I was hugely pg with Jett, but everyone who does it loves it! Here's how it works:

The goal is to have a date night once a month. A group of families participate (I think ours has about 10 or so families). All the participants take turns being the "host family" (turns out to be about once a year). The host family opens up their house on their host night to however many kids they think they can handle (usually around 5-6, which works out great, and it usually about how many families want to go out that night) from 5-8PM. They plan crafts, games, activities, dinner and maybe a movie/tv (for the last 30-45 min) for all the kids. All the other parents go out on a date for 3 hours, while their kids are being cared for in a fun, group setting, with parents and kids they are very familiar with (we have been a playgroup for ~2 yrs at this point).

I've also heard of people doing this with "bucks". You actually make up fake "bucks" and you earn them by hosting/sitting. No one has to keep track of everything and each person is responsible for keep track of their own bucks.

Holy Cow, did I forget to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR????









And HAPPY BIRTHDAY RENAE!!!!














Hope you get some real celebrating in soon.







:







(BTW, I was totally chucking at your "green chirstmas" joke the other day.







)

HF, been thinking of you and your awesomeness for exclusively pumping for so long! You are such a rockin mama! I can't even imaging going through all you do each day/week/month. I admire you so much for doing it with such grace and patience, and for knowing when it's all just too much for you.









TC, I remember feeling nervous about being on my own with multiple kids, too. Before you know it, you'll be doing it with your eyes closed, just like you did the first time. And if it makes you feel better, my friend who has four kids (ages 7, 5, 3 & 3 months







: ) and is one of the most awesome, super gd, got-her-shite-together parents, told me yesterday that she is nervous about being on her own for the next few days (family going home, au pair still on vacation). She's been doing this for YEARS and is such a pro (the au pair is a new thing as of this last baby being born, so she's done most of it on her own), and she still gets nervous when it's just her and the kids when she's PP. It's natural and normal and you will get through it just fine.









Okay, Jett's sleeping and Mia is actually calmish, so I'm going to fix myself a bite to eat.

MMF!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I never realized their was a May '04 thread! Can I still hop in?


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
dear god i hope the 2nd one is chill.

IME, the second tends to be chill. Everyone I can think of has easier second babes than first. You will be amazed at how much Isaac "grows up" once that second is born.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
p.s. check out recent girl pix in my blog/sig.


Too dang cute! Ms Sol is sooo into te dance, just like her mama! She's gorgeous, as are you and Amara! Love thie pix!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
it's just like laboring with a baby, just one moment and then the next and then the next and before you know it, it's over. breathe... breathe... breathe...~claudia

You're totally right, TC, I'm thinking of you. I agree ith KK, find some places you can get out to. For me, right after Katie was born, I had my "safe" places, places I could take both kids to and if they (or I) freaked, it was ok. Mostly friend's houses, but it did me a world of good to get out of my house and it really helps boost your confidence when you can get a few of those types o trips under your belt.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Claudia, you can do it. I felt the same way at first. The first year is hard, then after that it gets EASIER than just one kid (everyone says) because they entertain each other.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Els, those are really awesome pix. All of them (but esp. the butt crack!!).

I want bday cake for breakfast. We had the muffins T and I made yesterday. I let him crack eggs for the first time (for the non-vegan batch). He totally squirted one all over himself. It was a little bit funny (and I will be the first to admit that the happy vitamins allow me to see it as funny rather than getting upset about it).

We're getting into our groove where dh goes into work at 7:30 and the goal is to have him home at 4. I tell ya, it *rocks*. It totally short-circuits that crazy time (at our house, from ~5-6), and it's soooo much easier to get dinner on the table.

TC... can you try to arrange to be with people/plan morning outings 3-4 mornings a week for the next couple of weeks? Not the same as people coming to your house to help with the kids, but even a play date or a trip to the library or a playground can be such a sanity saver. I really felt on the edge, though, for the first few weeks "solo" with T and Z and then again with T, Z, and L.









Re the babysitting co-op... several of my RL friends are in the same mental state as I am (ie, going mental--the Dec. germs and snow here sent everyone 'round the bend), and between the $$ and difficulty finding a good babysitter, yeah, we're really getting serious about a co-op. Have y'all seen babysitterexchange.com? It takes care of the logistics for you for free.... HF, is there *anyone* there you can trade with?

Eek, poor C. Ear infections are the *worst*. And woot woot for the old OT!!!! Does the new avatar meaning that E's drinking from a bottle all by herself, no struggling, etc?

Still going on the underwear. But he's not really initiating the going potty, I'm just telling him when he needs to go. So I guess if this works it will mean less laundry (in the form of dipes), but not necessarily less work (which is why I waited with T till *he* initiated). Oh well. I guess I'm just choosing the form of work I want.









Going bowling tonight with the girls. I will once again visualize John Turturro.









Have fun bowling, and I'm so glad you've got a co-op working out! double w00t!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
KK - love the babysitting coop idea. My playgroup does a little thing called "date night coop". I have not participated because they started it when I was hugely pg with Jett, but everyone who does it loves it! Here's how it works:

The goal is to have a date night once a month. A group of families participate (I think ours has about 10 or so families). All the participants take turns being the "host family" (turns out to be about once a year). The host family opens up their house on their host night to however many kids they think they can handle (usually around 5-6, which works out great, and it usually about how many families want to go out that night) from 5-8PM. They plan crafts, games, activities, dinner and maybe a movie/tv (for the last 30-45 min) for all the kids. All the other parents go out on a date for 3 hours, while their kids are being cared for in a fun, group setting, with parents and kids they are very familiar with (we have been a playgroup for ~2 yrs at this point).

Sounds great, and it works so well since you have such a large playgroup! I'm so jealous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
Oh my goodness! I never realized their was a May '04 thread! Can I still hop in?


Hop aboard! Always glad to see new faces 'round these parts! I love the name Dominic. My sister considered that name when pregnant for her ds2. Jump on in, we're a crazy group!

How 'bout me, working the multiquote thang?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

kk--yup...she is over the hump on that part of feeding at least!







: I think I'm going to start chatting up some of the other moms at the library/C's gym class re: babysitting/playdate swaps etc.

jstar--my second is most definitely more laid back than the first...phew!

E's ortho appt. went well...'cept we waited 45 minutes to be sent on to the neurologist. He said her hips and all look good. One of our major concerns was her dragging her left side when crawling. So wouldn't you know that once yesterday and a zillion times today she started cross-crawling like it was nothing. Oy. Had a great visit with the OT today...yay! I think C almost pooped her pants she was so happy to see her. She kept exclaiming "I'm so excited!!"


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Major







to Miss E. Sounds like a banner day for all 3 of you.

T is definitely the most tightly wound of my 3. I think part of that is just the pressure of being the oldest... I think we as parents probably mellow as we get more experience. (Translation: T gets the brunt of his parents figgering out how to parent.) As someone in our playgroup says, "That's another $5 in the therapy jar..."









Meg, I'm gonna cut and paste and forward your bit about your coopy thang to my friends. That sounds really well structured.

Z told me that underwear feel better than a dipe, but that he wanted to put a dipe back on. He definitely doesn't have pooping on the potty together yet (at all), and I think he doesn't want to have to remember to pee on the potty (or have Mama remind him). So this may fizzle. No pressure.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i don't think isaac wants to remember either. he's asked to put a diaper on after an underwear accident before. i don't want to put pressure because i can see him being EXACTLY the kind of kid that resists just for the point of resistance. and both times he woke with a dry diaper i asked if he wanted to go pee on the potty and he said no. and then as soon as i put it back on he said 'pee pee is coming out' so i think he really 'gets' it all. but he doesn't want to do it yet. i want him to WANT underwear really. that seems like the best recipie for success anyway

this morning i asked him if anyone in his class was wearing underwear now and he said no. and i said 'you could be the FIRST one to wear underwear to school!'







he thought about it. no comment.









i'm glad it was a good day heather. i didn't get a chance to comment over yonder but i too am so impressed with how well you've dealt with all the medical stuff and am really amazed how *dedicated* you are to exclusive pumping. you are one awesome mama







:


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I had a much better birthday night tonight!







If only I could get DH off of his video game now!







:
Danile, welcome!







So glad you found us, jump right in!









So anyway, I had a LLL eval meeting this morning, which was wonderful for me AND Rowan...always good to hang out with a group of mamas IRL who are very like me (parenting-style-wise)...though one of them drives me







, I can totally deal.
Then all three of us (me, Rowan, DH) had an appt with our awesome chiro, and then we went to dinner, and DH took Rowan home for bath and jammies while I ran to the music store to use my gift card!







It was actually a christmas gift, but I got a couple more CD's and called it a b-day gift too!







The first Smiths album (released in 1984! I didn't even know who The Smiths _were_ until I was in high school!







), a Doors album I didn't have on CD (The Soft Parade--makes me all nostalgic in a weird way--I remember a strange afternoon with some friends, listening to Tool and this album.







:







yeah...) and an AFI single, because I still







them, even if sometimes their lead singer annoys me.







I had a sexy dream about him last night though! It was weird, in a mexican-soap-opera sort of way.
Oh, and I got the new Depeche Mode album too! I was totally going BACK to high school this evening, man.








We are recomitting ourselves to not spending much money but I did enjoy this musical purchase. Music and books, they're my weaknesses!







:

Heather, wow, exclusive pumping! You really are a super mama!
Speaking of super-mamas, Claudia, I hope you had a good day today!
That's all I can think of right now...no wait! We considered buying underwear for Rowan the other day, then decided against it. I am so glad some of you are talking about the potty learning though. We're still not there. I asked him today if he wanted to use the potty (after he told me he was making poopies) and he said "No!" Okay...definitely not pushing it here...but his little potty is gathering dust!
















again! And this time before bedtime! Haha! Maybe I'll post tomorrow morning too though. You know you love it.









Have a great night, everymama.







Sweet dreams!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know how you mommas are able to stay on top of this MDC stuff. I'm always so envious. more of a lurker, but trying...

Welcome, Ducette Mama! I like the name Dominic too. I think you'll find we're a rowdy bunch. And in case you're wondering, MMF means May Moms Forever! Yay!









Heather- I am reminded and inspired by your hard work. Wow- what a mom! Or, WAM. As in, Heather, you're WAM.

Potty: The lentil went through a period of hating to be reminded, hating to be inconvenienced. But now that we're through it, it's a rare day that he has an accident, and it's usually because of some extenuating circumstance. For the most part, we don't have to remind him because he lets us know. Lately he's really gotten into peeing "wild style" which means peeing standing up, outside. We don't dare try the standing thing in the house. uh uh.

Please let # 2 be chill! I'm most worried about the birth and any complications right now, just because we don't have insurance that covers hospital stays. Riding on a wing and a prayer, these days. And the reassurance that we're statistically on the good end of things. eep.

Sarah's Mom- way to go with the multi-quotes. you rock, computer geek!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

HI everyone, I am back. It has been a busy few weeks with the holidays and all and I am just tired. My BIL got married too so we had to go to that.
My kids were just at each other this morning., I think N is ready to go back to school too. Our TV time is going up these days just because I can't deal anymore. I think in Kindergarten they are so busy from moment to moment (of course the teacher is prepared beforehand!) that it is hard for N to just play free play day in and day out. Plus, she gets frustrated with J who is not playing the same way and not really listening. Plus a number of other things I am sure (she is almost 5 1/2 don't ya know! the half years are just deadly)
There has been a lot of stuff going on her and yonder and I thought I would chime in and say that I was thinking of everyone though I have nothing good to add.
Claudia- it will get easier. I no longer cry most days







In fact, I don't cry I yell, and today I was not doing well, but really the prblem was more that we should have gone out and I didn't. And going out with two is now relatively easy. And I for one don't think driving for naps is a waste at all! a thousand moms driving across town to take kids to school is.
Oh, I could rant about that but I won't.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

BTW how do you make enchiladas if you don't put them in the oven?


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Even though I posted last night, you cannot escape my morning post! Bwhahahaha!








Anyway. I don't have a lot to say, but why is it so friggin' hard to get moving most days?? Oh, winter. Right.







I have grand aspirations to clean the house, get organized, maybe even go to the grocery store (no fresh fruit and very few veggies in the house!














but then, here I am in my jammies still, Rowan hasn't even had a morning diaper yet (







: I know...he's been so resistant to ANYthing I suggest lately that I sometimes can't even be bothered. I told him after Elmo he HAD to get a dipe.














and I don't think I'll get him out of his pajamas all day, even if we DO go somewhere. *sigh* It's easier not to fight. Good thing it's been a mild winter so far.










So I'm wasting time watching AFI videos on YouTube and trying to read email. Haha. I should go fold laundry.

Where's my motivation?? Can i just do NOTHING for a few days??









Have a great day, everyone.









Welcome back, mama of nuggets!







We missed you! Dude, I don't even have the "two kids!" reason and mine watches too much TV. *sigh* I am tired of even worrying about it. It's frikkin' PBS, man! It's too cold and/or wet to go out much and lately he hasn't WANTED to go out, and I am so not in the mood to push it...I figure everything will happen in it's own time, even the potty. So whatever.
I'm trying this whole new "laissez-faire" approach to my life, because I just tend to get too stressed and it's pointless. Now to find the fine line of slackerdom and over-stressed...there has to be a middle ground, right??

Rowan also woke us at 4:45 this morning and even though we got him back to sleep till 7:30 or so, I was awake and unable to get back to sleep after that.

That explains my loopiness this morning. I think I'll stop







ing your ears (eyes?) off and go take care of that laundry I was talkin' about.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi guys--Welcome, Ducette mama! Come on in, the water's fine!

Running off to the airport today! Sooo excited, please please think of me sometimes today and wish me luck through the houston airport. I do not have a stroller.

jacqueline--enchiladas are made thusly:

take tortillas, cold, dip them in the enchilada sauce, both sides. Throw it into hot skillet with oil, flip quickly. Pull out after a moment, roll up with stuffin, that's an enchilada. Make four, pour more sauce over them, cut up lettuce, tomato, and sour cream on top. Mmmm. That's a serving.
Glad to see you back, btw!!!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Mmm, enchiladas!







I had fish tacos last night, actually.
Good luck at the airport Elsanne!
Toddler whining for toast ("NOW PLEASE!!"







Even though I JUST put it in the toaster) so gotta go.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

I was typing a nice reply and then G clicked on something and I can't find it! Oh well.

To sum up, I got mega sick on Monday night, languished on the couch on Tuesday and then talked to my naturopathic docs back in Texas and they have me on a little program to keep me more balanced (using vitamins and homeopathic remedies). So far, I'm feeling okay and just trying to eat high-protein snacks when I get hungry (which is often). I'm at 9 1/2 weeks and with G, the worst was yet to come at this point. So, I'm trying to take it day by day.

Emmalola-sorry you've been sickies, too.







Looks like we'll be August Mamas together, too! We will get through this part.

Sherri-I am in awe of your ability to multi-quote! I haven't even figured out how to single quote and I've been on this board for 3 years! Albeit, I'm a lightweight compared to all you sr. members









Well, much more to respond to, as usual, but G needs some attention before he clicks me somewhere I don't want to go!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

It's heartsick days for me recently so I've been a bit MIA. I have been reading most days and, in my head at least, cheering on all my maymamafriends as it seems a lot of us have had struggles lately.

So, my mom is in the hospital. She has a cold and she stayed in bed for the last three or four days. Well, as you know, my dad is sick enough that he really depends on her to be his nurse and since she was sick he finally called my brother and asked for help. I guess he had been eating whatever was left in the house, which wasn't much after the holidays, and had run out of food. When my brother went over there he couldn't get my mom to wake up or stay awake. He called an ambulance and they admitted her. So far the million tests have shown everything to be normal except that her heart rate periodically drops into the 30s (the low end of normal for someone of her age/fitness is 60bpm). So, pacemaker time? Viral infection of the heart? We hope to find out more today.

Of course, I want to but probably won't fly to Michigan right now. Alison is due in 2.5 weeks.

Final litany of whiney-butt issues: We're not ready for the baby at all. We're having a house warming party on Saturday and we just may change it into an unpacking party. I have a cold







:







: and won't take time off work because I am saving time for the baby. As it is I will probably take only 1-2 weeks after the birth, because I am going to be the SAHM for May/June and I need all the vacation pay I can get. We are going to England for a obligatory family event in late March, but I want to go to the Midwifery Today conference in mid-March and I just need to accept that I can't leave Alison that soon after the birth and we can't afford the cost and vacation time to do both things. Actually, it's that last one that has me pissed which causes me to feel pathetically self-absorbed, have a panic about what is going on with my mom, obsessively call her room even though no one is answering, and then end the panic by posting this here.

Sorry about the emotional unloading but it has helped to write this.

Hi Nuggets!
Welcome, Ducette Mama!
Easy Flying, Els!

Are we sharing May Mama Gift exchange info yet? I am dying to rave about the gift I was given, but I do want to wait until most people have their gifts - may be we can discuss it at the end of the month?

Love and hugs to everyone. I will get back to more you-focused posts soon, I hope.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

about the enchiladas. I usually make them in the oven, but don't make them often because I feel they turn out too dry, so now of course I CAN'T WAIT to make them the way Elsanne describes. Funny, you'd think I'd have figured this out already, since the Mexican place we always order from makes them the authentic way and I always order them because they are so moist and delish!









Regarding resistant toddlers, a trick I learned form a friends is setting a timer. This works wonders in our house for transition into a new activity (you know, you one *I* want us to be doing







). I ask her to do something, she replies with "Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo...", I excitedly say, "Okay, not right now, but let's do it in 2 minutes - I'll set the timer." Her usually response is "HO-Kay!" and then when the timer beeps, she cooperatively moves into whatever it is that needs to be done. I was shocked it worked so well the first time (I did it randomly one day out of desperation), but now it's a fave in my Bag O' Mama Tricks.

Too much TV? I have no idea what you all are talking about. We've spend the entire two weeks Mia's been out of school crafting, dancing, singing and creating together. I don't know what's wrong with YOU slackers!















:


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

<-------------------------Anyone notice my DDDDC?








:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

So whodunnit? Fess up! I feel so loved!!!!

MCSarahB!!!Are you back yet?

Jacqueline and emmalola, major hugs coming atcha for the m/s. No fun at all. I've read it peaks arond 8 weeks, so I'm hoping Jacqueline is through the worst.

Now I'm *totally* hungry for enchiladas. Where's the salivating smilie?

Els-thinking of you and your journeys today. Strength and calmness be yours!

Heather, I don't think I've remembered to offer my support with your sick children.







I'm sorry 'bout that. I love your avatar, btw.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
It's heartsick days for me recently so I've been a bit MIA. I have been reading most days and, in my head at least, cheering on all my maymamafriends as it seems a lot of us have had struggles lately.

So, my mom is in the hospital. She has a cold and she stayed in bed for the last three or four days. Well, as you know, my dad is sick enough that he really depends on her to be his nurse and since she was sick he finally called my brother and asked for help. I guess he had been eating whatever was left in the house, which wasn't much after the holidays, and had run out of food. When my brother went over there he couldn't get my mom to wake up or stay awake. He called an ambulance and they admitted her. So far the million tests have shown everything to be normal except that her heart rate periodically drops into the 30s (the low end of normal for someone of her age/fitness is 60bpm). So, pacemaker time? Viral infection of the heart? We hope to find out more today.

Of course, I want to but probably won't fly to Michigan right now. Alison is due in 2.5 weeks.

Final litany of whiney-butt issues: We're not ready for the baby at all. We're having a house warming party on Saturday and we just may change it into an unpacking party. I have a cold







:







: and won't take time off work because I am saving time for the baby. As it is I will probably take only 1-2 weeks after the birth, because I am going to be the SAHM for May/June and I need all the vacation pay I can get. We are going to England for a obligatory family event in late March, but I want to go to the Midwifery Today conference in mid-March and I just need to accept that I can't leave Alison that soon after the birth and we can't afford the cost and vacation time to do both things. Actually, it's that last one that has me pissed which causes me to feel pathetically self-absorbed, have a panic about what is going on with my mom, obsessively call her room even though no one is answering, and then end the panic by posting this here.

Sorry about the emotional unloading but it has helped to write this.
Love and hugs to everyone. I will get back to more you-focused posts soon, I hope.

Aw, Lisa, we must've been posting at the same time. You're so stuck between a rock and a hard place. I have nothing but







and support for you mama. You and all of your family will be in my thoughts. I can't even imagine the stress and feelings of confliction you're enduring right now. Much strength coming to you, too my friend.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Too much TV? I have no idea what you all are talking about. We've spend the entire two weeks Mia's been out of school crafting, dancing, singing and creating together. I don't know what's wrong with YOU slackers!















:

Yeah, I'm with meg, I cannot recite the lines from Cinderella in my sleep, oh no I cannot! In my defense, we did go out for a walk and color with sidewalk chalk yesterday, so that was a refreshing change of pace.

mamameg I'm glad you're posting more these days! You have so much to contribute! As do all of you!

And lets chat about our gifties ASAP! I'm dying to know what everyone got!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

here is my morning cuppa post







isaac HATES the morning dipe too. i usually have to ease him into that one. WHY anyone would want to sit in a wet dipe is beyond me

good luck elsanne!

i'm glad to hear the lentil has few accidents now. that is awesome.

i was supposed to get up early and get to dh's office to do something before i go to mine. and i basically have to work until 9pm tonight with this public meeting. i've been told they are super pi$$ed off and i am skeeered!!!!!!! (environmental justice issues) thankfully i look pregnant so maybe that will make them be nicer to me!!! ha. probably not.

my biggest fear about being a sahm is that i will languish in laziness and not do anything. i'm not good at setting my own 'schedule' i work an office job and don't even go to work until 9 or 10 because it is too freakin flexible. ie. i am lazy. if i worked at a place that required an 8am showup i'd be there at 8:15 every day. but as is....i just show up when i manage to get there and i feel like a loser.







so if i have no set place to be every day i don't know what i am going to do/be like







: i am going to have to schedule mucho playdates i know that! just to get me out of the house so i don't turn into some isolated lump of depression. (big fear o mine)

ok time for that diaper wrestling.

just read some new posts below mine. sorry your mom is in the hospital and you can't be there lisa







that is so hard!


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Lisa, we crossposted.







I'm so sorry your mom is sick and you have so much else going on. Due in 2.5 weeks! OMG! So soon! I so did NOT feel ready for Jett to come, but you know what? He was born, and we somehow made it. You will, too.









Sherri - I contribute so much!?!?!?! Wow, I feel all warm and glowey inside.









Jacqueline, hope you start feeling better and that the worst is NOT ahead of you, but behind you.

ili hp;pppcx;f/cdlfy <--------- Mia says HI.









Good travels, Els!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi gals- sorry I've been MIA. Got back Monday night late, crazy day Tuesday unpacking, etc., water heater broke Tuesday night, first day of meetings/organization/loose ends at school yesterday, and today is finally somewhat sane.







:

Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Hugs and strength to you. It sounds like your plate is as full as it could possibly get.









TONS more to respond to, but must make a phone call to Maine about a potential summer job. More later!

I want to hear about the prezzies, too! I luuurved mine...so beautiful.

Sarah


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Crafting with my kids frustrates me since I don't actualy get to do any. I got a cool Illuminated lettering kit and I have yet to use it because as soon as I take out paper and pencils I hear demands for - paint, stickers, crayons, paper and scissors, glue, stamps AAAAAHHHHHHHH. Although I have been experimenting with using my journal to draw and color in while they are busy with their thing. That sort of works out.

I got a playstation for Christmas with a dance dance Revolution setup so I can exersize indoors. Videos annoy me for some reason, but now I have mixed feelings about having a playstation in the house that the kids could potentially get games for etc. Of course I don't get to do DDR if they are around so that is hopelessly frustrating. I need a second TV so they can watch that while I do DDR! LOL!

The TV thing is just on my mind because I have pretty clear limits on how much is enough and now I turn it on so I can get J dressed and then in the afternoon because I am tired of singing and crafting etc. Actually I wonder if they have a kids singalong for the playstation... :LOL
Then I let them watch while I fix dinner. The problem is in the massive whining fit N puts on when I turn it off. J actually is not very zoned out by it. She wanders off after about 10 minutes.

Then for another thing, N wants to go to playdates at other kids houses and some of them have the TV on all the time. I have a no TV on a playdate rule since the point is to play together. If it is a really long playdate, I don't mind if they watch TV at the end. She does that sometimes at one of her friends houses but she will be there for literally 5 hours and they end up being played out at the end. But not the whole time, but I have no idea how to say something to this dad. I guess we can have playdates over here but I actually don't like it that the parents hang out here. I don't want to play! Except with some friends that is, but mostly I don't want to play! I want to think my own though. OH, my time appears to be up.
I will stop ranting now while I think of other short posts to get my post count up.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Just wanted to give you BIG







s, Lisa. I wish we could do more!









Yeah, I had some awesome prezzies from my secret santa who was....Jacqueline!!







Woo hoo!!! I spilled the beans!
I got prettie nail stuff (that sparkly polish RULES--I've used it on my toenails twice already!) and chocolate, and art from sweet G...it was just a wonderful gifty full of pampering nail and chocolate goodies! Thank you thank you thank you!














:








Did I mention CHOCOLATE!?









So, what did everyone else get so far??









Oops, more later, Rowan is waking from his nap (TOO EARLY I might add!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Hugs to Lisa- this is scary because your dad is also sick and doubly so since you can't go out there. That would put me in a major funk. It sounds like your brother is near so that is something anyway. I wish there was something more I could do, and if you think of something, let me know.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Renae-I'm glad you liked the present!







: I have to say, I was suffering from an inferiority complex, hearing about all the homemade gifties going around. I tried to pick out stuff that I find fun, but don't treat myself to often enough! So glad you enjoyed it!

I got a wonderful pair of hand-knitted half-gloves from Jacqueline (nugget). They are great but I will have to wait until it gets a bit warmer here! Right now, I need all the extra warmth on my digits I can get!







Thank you!

Lisa, a







for you. Sorry you're having to deal with all this at once. You will get through it! Vent here anytime.

Sarah-welcome back! Coming back from being gone is a lot of work! Take your time.

On the 2nd baby front-when did you feel your baby move? I could swear I've had a few flutters that could be baby movements, but I'm just shy of 10 weeks yet! Is that possible? I didn't figure out I was really feeling G until like four months. Maybe I'm just noticing more uterine stretching this time? I haven't had my first midwife visit yet, but should this month. Since we waited so long, I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat when we go....seems like that's possible around 10 weeks? (just with a hand-held doppler) We did decide on a homebirth midwife before Christmas, though. She's one of only two in the area, but we really liked her.

We woke up to a fresh blanket of snow this morning. I guess this means we won't be driving today (since dh's car is the one with front-wheel drive, and it's too much of a hassle to switch the whole car seat thing when I really don't have any plans.) We'll see if it will have cleared up by lunchtime so that we can run some errands. It's very frustrating having a pretty worthless (in snow) car in this state. If we didn't still owe 2 1/2 years of $$$ on it, we'd get rid of it in a minute.

Well, I better go eat something and soon. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i felt flutters SO early this time. around that same time...10 weeks or so. i felt it mostly when i was driving and i could feel pressure pushing out against my pants. i felt pressure or a lot of sweeping motions. i'm only starting to feel more 'kicks' in the last week or so. and i bet you'll be able to hear the heartbeat







. i don't know why but wow your 10 weeks has FLOWN by. well, probably not to you









my meeting was ok but intense. one lady cried. one lady was super aggressive and was grilling me. and i think they'll want me to go back again next month and answer more questions. joy! this is the biggest project in the region (new i-5 bridge from oregon to washington). it is crazy big. and i have to finish my other big freeway project by the end of the month. i really feel







:

in super sweet news i told one of isaac's teachers that i was taking him out of school next summer (or mostly out of school). and she said she would watch him on the weekends for me if i ever needed it/needed a break. i am AMAZED. i was not sure she actually *liked* him. she's really great. he is a really spiritied child and she's been giving me tips on things to do with him (how to handle situations). and she gives me lots of feedback. we were talking about the biting and screaming things and i just told her i don't even know how to respond to the screaming

i decided to find out the sex. i've been waffling all over the place. but i think it would be good for isaac if we start talking in terms of his baby __. when i talk about baby brother or baby sister he saids 'two' and i think he doesn't get the either or concept. he thinks he is getting both







we're going to take him to the u/s so i wonder if he'll 'get it' or if it will be too abstract.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I was going to post more (and more topically), but the computer crashed and ate my message.

Can I just say I am a little tired of snow? We were supposed to get 1-2" in this latest dump, but we've gotten at least 8" at our house. The old crap hasn't melted yet, and our street is really bad (my friends say the worst they've seen in Boulder--seriously, there was no visible pavement till yesterday, when it degenerated into a rutted slushy/icy mess). We had to shovel out the ice dam in the gutter (a friend's little boy slipped and fell in the enormous slush/water puddle yesterday and was drenched... fortunately, they were on their way home).

Our trash/recycling day is Thurs (Fri after holidays). Two weeks ago, it wasn't collected because of the first big storm. Last week, we assumed they'd miss it again and didn't put it out (because of the 2nd big storm, the condition of our street, etc.), but a truck went down the street in chains. Now the truck is out there, stuck on the other side of the street (in chains). We're drowning in recycling.

School was cancelled, obviously. Today, T was supposed to celebrate his 1/2 birthday, and so I have 20 banana bread muffins sitting around (anyone want one?







). I guess we'll get out the playdough, make popcorn, race up and down the hallway, shovel the walk (again).


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey, KK. I'm right there with ya on the snow. And we've had way less than you! Send one of those muffins my way, why don't ya?







Popcorn and playdough is a good idea, too.

Hang in there!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Just giving us a bump!

I'm going out for dinner with a friend toniight. Words cannot explain my excitement! I soooo need a girls night out!







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i feel like such a lame a**... i fully intended to mail out my may mama gift this week but getting out with these two to do actual stuff is proving to be more difficult than i thought. will sneak out to the post office this weekend, hopefully..

and for the mamas of two, how the he** did you get the little one to sleep more than 20 minutes at a time with all the toddler noise and loudness? yesterday, S had multiple 20-ish minute naps, one longer 40-ish minute nap, and then was soooooooooo tired, he crashed around 830 and slept for 4 hours straight and i had to wake him up to give my boobs an emptying. he even fell asleep after the first side and i switched him to the other side just to take the "top off" of that breast. then he woke every couple of hours during the night as usual to eat. and today again, he didn't nap for more than 15-20 minutes at a time until 245ish, when i put them both in the car because they both needed naps and i needed starbucks. they're both still asleep 1.5 hours later, but i think not for much longer: i hear squeaking from the phone/monitor.

nice ddddc, sherri.







:

fiddle, sorry i couldn't talk last night. double poop emergency and then cranky-tired-pants-mister-S... let's talk soon.









~c


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Lisa---what a tough time. I can just hear how you wish you can be in both places at once. Thinking of your family and your growing family and hoping there is good news about your mom soon. *hugs*

TC--I did a lot of toddler confinement to rooms distant from napping babe. That and when the weather was nice, E's morning nap was always in the stroller on the way to/from/at the park. I think I lucked out that C is not quite so noisy and very patient to amuse herself while I get E down for a nap. New babes change how they nap anyway from the cat naps to 45 min ones to longer stretches...

Sherri--














: gno!--fun!

I completely forgot what I came here to say...one of those days I guess.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everybuggy!

I am in Burque now, enjoying my first internet time since I got here. All is well and we are about to have christmas #2.

Lisa, I got my prezzie and I LOVE it! (She sent me a book I had mentioned an interest in, plus several other fun little things. The magnetic bracelet is awesome and sol and I both love playing with it.)
I too am sending you some centeredness and strength because it is so hard to be far away from loved ones when they are suffering.

Claudia, I had a hard time getting out, indeed I could not imagine it, until pretty recently. Then, it becomes a coping technique all it's own.

much love to all and excitement thinking about jacqueline's and jessica's pregnancies...

xoxo
e


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I think I never wished Renae a happy birthday.







: Happy Birthday, Renae! Glad it was eventually a good one.









I just finished planting some bulbs I've been meaning to plant since September. Oops. I think they will be fine, though. Good to be able to do some yardwork in January. It's about 50 and NOT raining today!

Claudia, thinking of you. I can't imagine 2. Strength and patience to you, mama!

Jstar - your project sounds humongoid. You are such a bada$$ working mama! Glad the meeting is over and didn't kill you.









My lovely prezzie was from Sherri, who got me a bee-yoo-ti-ful handmade mug and some delicious organic coffee. Perfect since DH got me my very first coffeemaker for Christmas! And the mug is so pretty I display it on the shelf beside the sink; it can't go in a dark cabinet!







Thanks, Sherri!







:

Tonight is drinks with some girlfriends...can't wait! Hope you had fun last night, Sherri!

OK, must go attend to the toddler.

*mwah*

Sarah


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

giftie- I received a lovely mushroom timer thing, very japanese chic, just up my ally, from the oh, so lovely McSarahB. And some stickers so cool, I forbade the lentil from touching them. They are definitely mommy stickers.

Lisa, you are going through so much right now. {{hug}} I'm sorry- it's all so difficult! sigh.

claudia- solo with two? napping? yikes! I wish I could offer some sage advice, but I'm empty.

KK- I hear you on the snow too. Holy cow, are we done with snow. We have gotten like two deliveries of mail in the past two weeks. The garbage was picked up, but the recycling wasn't so we're floating in cans and plastic. And since it's the architectural style here to have flat roofs, everyone we know has now developed leaky roofs. Not us, thankfully, but still. jiminy! We're just waiting for ours to start. Too much snow, but at least it feeds the parched earth. at least.

baby movements? I would like to feel them sooner- anything to reassure me that all this nausea isn't for naught. bleh.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I felt E kickign away at 11-12 wks or so compared to 18ish w/ C. Totally fits with her always on the move personality.

We got the most adorable ornament and some handmade isaccstar soap....thus my rampant present sniffing.







I was good and that was the first present I opened I Christmas morning!









No snow here, but like, um, 70! degrees!! I had the window open and a breeze blowing through. Felt like September!

Sarah--I made DH go out and plant some bulbs on Christmas Eve! Drinks out sounds wonderful! Hope all goes well with settling into routines with school starting up again!

Elsanne--so I'm guessing you survived the airport w/o stroller...can't even imagine it! Hope things in nuevo are good!

Oh how I love weekends. I'm still slogging through the decluttering and we got a new sofa and chair and a half this week so that room looks good, but the messes have migrated elsewhere. Guess with the warmer weather, I'm just getting a jump on my spring cleaning.

Question since Elsanne is slacking these days....

What are you kiddos into these days? C is loving coloring, letters/numbers/spelling, dressing up in as many outfits a day as she has opportunity to pull from her dresser... Fave food is hands down Annie's "mac and cheezers wheezers" and red/orange/yellow pepper slices and any kind of dip.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, I am coming here breathlessly to admit that I have just *finished* my May Mama Secret Santa gift (major







:, I know). Unfortunately, the UPS store is closed, as is the post office, so Monday morning it goes out. Lots of love (and craziness) went into it. I haven't received mine yet, which karmically, at least, seems completely fair. So you May Mama who hasn't received it yet, major apologies. I sure hope you like it!

We went sledding today. Got out the mega toboggan from my childhood (my dad spent his early childhood in Minnesota, and it shows). The kids didn't like the steep bumpy hill, so we went to a flatter one (at which point, Z and L fell asleep). So dh and T sledded happily, I sat in the car with the sleeping little ones watching and busily working on my MMSS thang.









We have gotten 5' of snow in just over 2 weeks. (Note that that is feet, not inches.) Fortunately, it's only ~2' deep in our yard, but our street becomes a bigger and bigger mess.

Mvmt: each one was earlier (I think because one knows what it feels like and doesn't think, "Oh, it's just gas.")









TC, we keep the sleeping small one and the big one separated during naps (or I just nurse through the nap with the babe on the nursing pillow). With T, I have always had special "big boy" things I do during the nap. He knows that if the toddler/baby/whomever is awakened, the fun stuff goes away.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I can hardly remember how I managed the nap but I think that at that time the Leappad was special and N played with that or with the pixter while I got J down and then I would give N special attention by reading to her or something like that., Also there was more TV and the threat of TV withheld in those days. J also did lots of napping in a sling or Moby because one a day was about all the patience N had for a sibling nap. I don't think they even napped at the same time unless maybe in the car.
J still seems to have a hard time with if .... then .... so that is frustrating my life to no end right now. If you get dressed, then we can go, seems to be a foreign concept and she throws a fit because she wants to go out.
I am super tired for some reason today so I am going to go now.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi everymama,

Yes I am posting near midnight. I have had this CRAZY nesting streak in the evenings. Oh my is the group home kitchen clean since I was at work last night! Tonight I got out all the baby stuff and put it into piles to be washed, and stuck it on the crib. Both nights, I have been ravenous at midnight. Last night it was more than half a frozen pizza, tonight it is fish sticks and an orange and split pea soup.

Well, my karma is pretty bad because I have also not sent out my gift, but have received mine. Monday I have to turn in paperwork to the main office and have L's speach therapy, but hopefully L won't nap too late and I can get to the post office before it closes!!! By the way, I got a WONDERFUL knit hat. It is multicolored in jewel tones. My secret santa is still secret because there was no name on the package. I have my guess about who it is though.....

So many people I'd like to reply to...

Claudia: no prob about the phone call- I'll try ya during L's nap probably Monday.







(Tomorrow I MUST clean the bathroom and do Luke's bath and then we have a lunch mtg then nap then church).

I really appreciate all the naps with 2 ideas- my time is coming!

Thinkin of Emily and Jacq in their first trimester, Jstar in the 2nd, and my gestation-mate Allison nearing the end...thinking good thoughts for both of Lisa's parents

jstar congrats on surviving your public meeting- eeps.

a kajillion more interesting things other people have said that I'd like to reply to, but my brain is becoming mush and pretty soon the screen is going to start swimming before my eyes, so off to beddy-bye for me. Love to all!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Elsanne--so I'm guessing you survived the airport w/o stroller...can't even imagine it! Hope things in nuevo are good!



I made it! And it wasn't even too bad! There were two moments of kind of difficulty and only one of them would have been made easier with a stroller. Where you get off the plane and where you go through customs/immigration is like, a million toddler miles away. That was kind of hard. The other moment was the "why must I stay in one place and not crawl in the aisle and why must I keep my seatbelt on/tray table up nearing landing?"

We had our "christmas" here yesterday and it ROCKED! I am kind of in a daze with the fun consumerism rampant here. My SIL (who came & visited post partum) is a master shopper and got us some really awesome "real" toys: stainless steel toy kitchenware, porcelain tea set that doesn't look too breakable, little waldorf-esque dollies...all at Target, post-christmas sales! Incredible. Plus lots of fun clothing and now both children are transfixed by their mega-plasma-whatever tv.







go U.S.!

Anyway we're having fun.
Sol is really into "ooh-la-las" (dresses and skirts, fancier the better). She loves turkey hot dogs. She loves to crawl and climb and jump from anything. She ADORES cats, especially ones amenable to her mawling.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

HA - "Ooh-la-las," how incredibly cute. I keep wanting Lily to get interested in her fancy dress-up dresses but she doesn't dig changing clothes yet. She likes the scarves and necklaces, anything she can drape over herself quickly, but the getting-on-and-off of clothing is beyond her frustration level.

Otherwise, she loves drawing and coloring (recently started making actual recognizable things such as faces and limbs), letters/spelling, any kind of card collection where she can play "memory," still loves dolls and stuffed animals and her little stroller, and stringing beads or pop beads. Also of course she could spend 8 hours a day having someone read to her. Oh, and food: um, nothing? No really, she is so picky. But she usually will eat pancakes, cheese (a treat), and frozen fruit. A select few cereals, occasional deli meat sandwiches. I just asked her what her favorite food was, and she said, "chocolate." Yeah.

Elsanne, glad you made it ok and second Christmas was grand.

We just ordered a fish tank - did I mention this already? - and hopefully it will come soon. Lily got some Christmas money from the grandparents with the demand that it be *spent* so we decided to get a small tank with a couple of guppies and an aquatic frog. Yippee! I think DH and I are more excited than Lily is.









Oh, mamas, I'm not really looking forward to starting school. I mean, of course I'm glad that I'm in school, and doing what I'm doing in general, but vacation has been sooooooooooooooooooooooo nice. It'll be hard to go back to the daily grind. At least this quarter I have a full day off with nanny coverage - maybe I can actually get most of my homework done that day so weekends won't be so crazy.

OK, pop bead frustration means I'm outtie -

Sarah


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Remember, "pulque in, pulque out"?
Well, apparently that is a sound theory for Meade, too.








So I had a bottle of Bunratty's Meade in the fridge last night, so I figured, I was having a ROUGH Sunday (just generally grumpy, Rowan was being







, cat puked, worked till late Saturday night, then at church the topic was really not happy-making (he talked about Saddam Hussein, man!







Depressing stuff) so I would have a glass, get a buzz on...um, no. I had a HUGE glass (darn those beautiful wine glasses a friend made for us!) and got a bit too drunk, too fast.







I underestimated my tolerance, I guess. So all was well until I got into bed and the room started spinning. Ugh ugh ugh.

Anyway, kind of hung-over this morning, feeling really







:







: and hoping Rowan stays in bed for just a *teensy* bit longer!







Good thing the most pressing errand on our to-do list is to go to the grocery store. We have no more half & half!








(I am finishing this at 9:30am...Rowan woke up at 9:15!! I dozed for an hour and I feel like a new woman! haha)

Let's see what Rowan is into (great to hear about other toddlers, btw!); he loves to draw and put stickers on paper (and everything!) and then tape them onto the wall.







He's also starting to do circles, spirals, and faces.







Awesome! He loves cooking in his play kitchen, we got him a wooden sushi set (Melissa & Doug is the BEST!







) so he'll pull it out and make sushi, and he also likes the tin tea set and serves us tea all the time.
Dress-up's not huge here, he also likes scarves and necklaces and his tiger ears and tail, but actual "dress up" not so much.
Books, books books! He likes to be read to, but he often also sits on the couch and says "Mamee read!" (Let me read), and he looks at books alone!








He's also way into dancing to music, playing with his instruments, dancing with us (well, he holds our hands while he jumps on the couch!







: I honestly don't care if he does it, I just worry he's gonna fly off and hit the coffee table sometime. Eek!), and he is starting to *sing along* with songs he knows!
He also likes movies.







: He won't sit through much, but he likes the TV on sometimes, PBS or Curious George or Cars on in the background. Haha.

I thought I had more to say but I started this at 7am so I am going to finish it now. I hope you all are having a great start of the week!









It is POURING rain here. Honestly, the not-Winter is creeping me out. Like Heather said, it's been like 60-70 here this weekend, too!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm still here! I just got too far behind and I feel like I have to read every post before I can participate. Lame, I know, but I have this "thing" about knowing what's going on. But now I know how to make enchiladas without using the over, so it's all worthwhile









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i've had a couple of days lately with isaac where my frustration levels have been so high i'm thinking 'i can't BELIEVE i am having another one' we've had some difficult times. he is SO hard sometimes to deal with. and if 3 is worse than 2 as i often hear i am really not looking forward to it. and i just feel like i am doing this whole thing 'wrong' some days. kwim?

dear god i hope the 2nd one is chill.

Right there with you on the frustration. Allison is so adamant and stubborn, and I know it's just what she's supposed to do right now, but it drives me batty. Especially if I am trying to get three kids out the door, and she's throwing a fit because *I* got her coat out of the closet and she wants to "do it by myself". So we have to put it back IN the closet, so she can get it out... and in my experience the second is chill. Until they are two, and then they're just two.

TClaudia, I'm taking deep breaths for you. It's such a demanding tranisition. How is it going this week?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Can I just say I am a little tired of snow? We were supposed to get 1-2" in this latest dump, but we've gotten at least 8" at our house.

I'd be tired of it too, but right now I'm mostly jealous. It's January in Cleveland, and it was 58 degrees the other day. Just wrong, I say.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Question since Elsanne is slacking these days....

What are you kiddos into these days? C is loving coloring, letters/numbers/spelling, dressing up in as many outfits a day as she has opportunity to pull from her dresser... Fave food is hands down Annie's "mac and cheezers wheezers" and red/orange/yellow pepper slices and any kind of dip.

Mine spends a lot of time throwing tantrums because I did something she wanted to do herself. Like the coat thing, and heaven help me if I flush the toilet at the wrong time. 'cuz there's really no way to unflush a toilet, you know?

She LOVES to dress up, or run around naked. Drawing on anything that isn't paper (wall, particularly).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sol is really into "ooh-la-las" (dresses and skirts, fancier the better).

Allison calls them "ta-dahs" and does a ta-dah spin every time she puts one on. Yay for safe travel! It's all about the toddler's mood, isn't it?

That's all for me for now. Oh, check out the link in my sig. Elsanne made me do it







: I have both up right now, and I'd like to know which format is easier for people to comment on, so any feedback would be appreciated.

Also I have an idea for a swap - I'll post at the yg.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Renae, happy birthday a week late. I posted my novel at the same time you did, and it took me almost as long to write! I had a run to preschool in the middle







and I wanted to say I live for your morning post. Mmmm.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

good to 'see' ya miss juice. i'm glad i'm not the only with with high frustration levels sometimes.

what is isaac into? well he is watching charlie and the chocolate factory right now. absolute new favorite movie besides nacho libre which we rented and he talks about all the time (imo it could only appeal to a 2yo). and the way he says chocolate factory is







shock -o-lat fakory. very drawn out. he is not into letters or numbers yet despite my pressure







but he loves me to read to him. he could stand next to me at the sink and pour water from one thing to the next 'doing dishes' for hours and often continues past the point where i am done. i don't know how in to drawing/art he is because he does so much at school i never do that activity at home







: cute projects are sent home on a continuous basis. jumping on the bed. jumping on the couch.







: putting his own pants on. MOPPING. i give him a bucket of water and he gleefully mops the basement floor. the problem comes when he wants to do the kitchen and i don't really want puddles all over the wood floor. tantrums ensue. VACUUMING. highly exciting activity and since our vaccum was making about-to=burst-into-flames smells i went and bought the dyson on saturday. i have never been so in love with an appliance







something i vowed to do before i lost my income since you almost need a new mortgage for it. and i hate vacuuming so isaac makes it a little more fun. trucks trucks trucks. firetrucks and garbage trucks especially. backhoes.

we might get snow here this week. and even if it doesnt snow it is supposed to be in the teens at night and upper 20s in the day. brrrrrrrrrrrr. oh my poor natural gas bill. and i worry about the plants i got in the ground last fall that aren't established yet.

i should, as usual, be showering. it was a nice relaxing weekend of taking down christmas decorations and cleaning and dusting and general decluttering. and then i had time for crafty things. i am painting a table and a toy box for isaac. yesterday i did the primer. i tried to make this a fun joint activity with him but that didn't work out well. bad idea. and i worked a bit on his quilt for the first time in months. and did some knitting. all in all i am just happy the holidays are over so i can do other things!!!!!!!!!!!

re: the enchiladas. i heat the sauce and dip the tortillas before i roll them up in the dish so i guess i do a combo approach







i could eat enchiladas all the time i swear. red or green. so good!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm sure you will all think that I'm







: because all I talk about is weather. Anyway, the wind today is crazy. T was supposed to go on a field trip to the stock show in Denver, but it was cancelled (wind so high--up to 115 mph--the highway is closed). One of our patio chairs blew across our yard. I'm sure part of our fence will blow down. (This is just part of normal life in Boulder.) After it stops blowing, we'll have to reshovel.

I took T to school this morning and put my keys in my coat pocket. Somehow, with the wind, the locked car door slammed shut, with a wad of my coat locked inside the car. The keys were inside that wad. It took me a minute of struggling in vain to realize that I could slip out of my coat, that I wasn't pinned to the car. Went inside, called dh to come and release the coat (and my keys). Then I went to the P.O. to mail my MMSS gifty.

I'm in a super good mood though. All the being outside in the sunshine this weekend did me a world of good.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, KK, I'm feeling your weather grief down here. We had to re-shovel this morning after all the wind last night and it was a little discombobulating: "oh, it snowed! Oh, no wait, it didn't, this is just from the wind..."

What is the lentil into: He loves reading. Being read to, really. He could spend the entire day on the couch reading books. We now check them out in bulk from the library. He's learning letters and letter sounds at school, so he likes to identify letters he sees around the house, which is really cute. He loves painting, so that's another good activity to give us a break from reading books. He hates transitions, as usual, so activites like getting him suited up to go outside are tremendously painful. Even though he always has fun once he's made the transition. He's also really into making deals for everything: "I'll make you a deal. We'll skip bath and read three books THEN it's bedtime." great deal, kid. He's still discovering his new play kitchen, probably not so into it because I haven't been cooking much lately. uke

on the baby front- we have a meeting tomorrow with the midwives to discuss our possible homebirth. pretty excited!

Enchiladas: I always bake them, if it's a special occasion I will roll them but if we're just trying to get dinner on the table then I make them lasagna style: layer tortillas, filling, cheese and sauce over and over until the pan is full. bake.

Hey elsanne! pm me your contact info!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Here I am! Here I am!







: pming.

And a big *mwah* to the rest of you!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I really am reading along and caring about what is going on in everyone's lives.

This, however, is going to be yet another all-about-me post.









I am GBS+

I found out about 4 hours ago.

I told the OB that I would be refusing the antibiotics in labor- that I already have a yeast infection, and just couldn't handle the threat of thrush, especially since I already have one kid with major weight/eating issues. Plus I was worried about the risk of my baby having an allergic reaction to the abx. (Which I found out later is more likely than my kid getting sick from the GBS). I didn't mention that I also don't want to be strapped to a stupid IV pole because it would restrict my movement in labor and my labor last time was long enough, thank-you-very-much. (5 days).

She responded that I HAD to have the antibiotics in labor- in fact that I had to have 8 hours of antibiotic drip through an IV (two doses), and that if I refused or if I somehow wasn't in the hospital to receive the drip a full 8 hours before giving birth, that the hospital pediatrition would HOLD MY BABY THERE FOR 48 HOURS to ensure that my baby got a full course of antibiotics and showed no signs of being sick from GBS.

After I hung up, I cried a lot. Then I called Claudia and cried some more. Then I started calling homebirth midwives (thanks, Claudia).

I found one with an opening, who said she might be able to give us a bit of a break on the cost because of the closeness of my due date.

There is one wee little problem:

DH is totally stressed about the money. I am too, I know we're poor, but there are some things that are just more important than money. Like our baby's safety. He really doesn't sound open to the idea AT ALL, but he did agree to meet with the midwives, so that's a start.

OK, I'm gonna spill the beans now about my due date: it's February 2nd. So, I have three and a half weeks (give or take) to convince Tom we need a homebirth, meet with the midwives, prepare my house for the event, and figure out how to finance this crazy escapade.

I don't even WANT to give birth at home. My house is tiny and crowded and carpeted. But at this point I sure as HE!! don't wan't to give birth in a hospital. Sigh. At least I won't have to get up and move somewhere else in the middle of labor. That is if I can talk dh into this whole thing.

Send me your good vibes, mamas!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Heading out to karaoke with my friend soon, but I just wanted to offer HUGE





















sssss sto dear fiddle.

I hope everything works out, hon. How sucky about the OB and hospital bs.








I wish I had more encouraging things to say, but know that I'm thinking of you and sending many many good thoughts!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

fiddle: lotsa hugs and other assorted good vibes comin' your way, mama...





































~claudia


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Mega







s to Fiddle.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, Fiddle, the stress!!!







at hospital "policy". Mega-hugs to you. My head is spinning just reading your post.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

(((Fiddle))). I'm so sorry. I just called and left a message for one of my school friends who did her whole research project on GBS and recommendations, alternative treatments, etc. I will talk to her about it and get back to you as soon as I can!

Sarah


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, fiddle. I'm so so sorry- this is the wrong time to be dealing with this crap. so so expletive! I'm sending you all sorts of good, good vibes. I bet you'll have a lot of solutions coming your way after you meet with the homebirth midwife. Is there a birthing center that will work with you?

We have our meeting with the homebirth team tomorrow to decide if this is the right step for us. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the support, everyone. I don't know what I'd do without all of you.

Heather- thanks for the pm. I'll respond soon.









Sarah- very interested in the info, especially in case DH totally nixes plan B. We have to make the decision together, so I won't railroad him even though I really want to. So yes, if you are able to, send me whatcha got. (Oh, and regarding the YG stuff, I appreciate what you are expressing







).

Emily- we're mtg with our potential midwives tomorrow too. I'll cross my fingers for both of us.

DH needs the computer now to install antivirus software, so I'll sign off.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh.. nice.. I forgot to sub... so pages have gone by now...







:







:







: Why oh why do I always do that?

I will update later..

ACTUALLY subbing now.

And thanks everyone for the welcome!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Danile, hi! I've done that before too.







Then I NEVER get caught up. No worries! We're a chatty bunch so we totally understand when some of us aren't fully caught up!









I am actually trying not to be online much today...yeah, right.







I have laundry to do, Rowan is largely unsupervised in the other room







: and he needs a bath so desperately that we're doing it this morning sometime, because he and DH are going to their first music class of the season tonight!
And I, well, I am going to the gym...to try and undo two nights of drinking.







:







:







:
I think I have said this before but...one should not behave like a rock star if one is not, in fact, a rock star.







:







:

More







s to fiddle.







Hope the morning brings some clarity!

Elsanne, hope you're enjoying your time in Nuevo...speaking of spanish! My friend (the one I went karaoke-ing with last night!) made an appointment to get tattooed on Saturday, and I am tagging along, and maybe getting something done right underneath my lotus tat (on my right forearm). I am thinking of getting the words "Por Siempre" in pretty script, as part of the mama tat (eventually, someday, I want my right arm to be sleeved)...these words are special in several ways: they mean "for always" and they are part of the lyrics to an AFI song







: (something my best friend says is suicide; getting words tattooed on the body! haha)
The lyric:
"Read the lines on the mirror through the lipstick trace:
'Por Siempre'
She said 'I think you're somewhere far away'
To his face"

Anyway, it's a beautiful song.







Also, it speaks to my Mexican heritage (though I am not a spanish speaker!














and it is also speaking to the fact that my motherhood is forever, my son is forever mine, and, well, tattoos are forever.
Por Siempre. The words look pretty, too. I like words.

So anyway, if they don't charge me an arm and a leg (dude, I asked them about little wings tattooed on my back and they quoted me $500!!!!







Um, no) I may have new ink this weekend.
Way to spend my christmas money.









My friend is getting a hamsa (jewish good luck hand) on her left forearm. Not even sure if I spelled that right.

So anyway, I may be missing some responses, but I am reading and thinking of you all!









Off I go to fold dipes.







Have a great day.

Ugh, I am SO not a rock star.
















And the smilies fear me today, I have abused them so badly! Hah!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

hugs for beth.

more later


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Big hugs coming your way, fiddle.







I hope the meeting with the midwives goes well tomorrow, and hopefully it will fill in some gaps for you and your dh as you explore your options. Much love to you.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Quote:

...one should not behave like a rock star if one is not, in fact, a rock star.







:







:








:


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 







:









Yeah, yuk it up, there...















Haha! I am so totally feeling more like myself this morning. Coffee at hand, toast for Rowan in the toaster oven, he's actually dressed (in clothes! not pajamas!







) and we're both looking forward to our friends coming over for our swap, where my dear friend M. brings her cute DS to play, and I get to leave the house alone for a few hours! Wahoo! I have un-fun errands and fun ones, too (going to the post office to send off some stuff I sold from Half.com, and then to a coffee shop to write in my journal (new year commitment) and perhaps browse the bookstore, too. Yay.

(yeah, even though I went to the gym last night I SHOULD go this morning, too...but I can't. I don't want to. So there.







)

Last night DH and I watched Lady in the Water (I have a crush on M. Night Shyamalan














and it was pretty ridiculous, but a lovely story nonetheless.








Anyone else see any new(ish) movies lately? We got the Little Mermaid special edition (I have a spcial place in my heart for that movie--memories of freshman year in high school or whenever it came out! I was still living at home, that's all I know) but I think I am more excited about it than Rowan is.









Not much to report, I'm still a little fuzzy-headed, it being not even 7:30 yet, but I wanted to wish all my mamas a wonderful day!









PBS is getting really old. Just sayin'.







:yawning: Reruns, anyone? Do they even MAKE new Sesame Street episodes anymore??


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Renae---methinks you need to come to Philly and we can have an m. night movie fest and I could take you to some of the places where they were shot.







Swap sounds awesome!!

Cold, cold, cold here. So this is what winter is supposed to be! C is still not over her ear infection after 2.5wks...ugh! Going to the chiro this eve....


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I got my gifty!!!

KK gave me a be-yoooo-tiful sassy knit scarf! It came on the most snowy-blowy day yet! Maybe we got the snow from you, KK?







It so soft and lovely! And some delicious lip-moisturizing-stick with shea butter and all kinds of goodies in it. I have a serious chapstick addiction, how did you know KK? Thank you thank you! It was well worth the wait!!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
My lovely prezzie was from Sherri, who got me a bee-yoo-ti-ful handmade mug and some delicious organic coffee. Perfect since DH got me my very first coffeemaker for Christmas! And the mug is so pretty I display it on the shelf beside the sink; it can't go in a dark cabinet!







Thanks, Sherri!







:

Glad you liked it Sarah!







: And I'm glad it got to you in one piece, the UPS lady lectured me when I told her it was not packed in bubblewrap.







: Then I was all paranoid it would be in a thousand pieces when it got to you! And I'm glad your dh got you a coffeemaker, I thought for sure a serious coffee addict would have her own maker. *wipes brow* Phew. I'm glad you liked it. I always feel like a not-very-good-gift-giver.

Emmalola and fiddle-thinking of you today and hoping all is falilng into place for you both.

Lisa-would you care to update us on your parents? I hope I'm not being too nosy, I'm just hopeful things are turning around. How's Alison doing in these last final days?My SIL is over 38 weeks pg with twins and she' is sooo ready to be done!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Well.. I will post finally. It snowed about a foot of snow in my town today. It was a blessing and a curse all at once! Dominic finally felt brave enough to play in it (he was a little freaked out about how cold it was last time) and he built the biggest snowman with DH. It was adorable. (Although to him, his very important help was eating the snow)







Isaac has a bad diaper rash and today I am just a little frazzled. It feels like anything that can go wrong- is promptly doing so. Oh well.. things will get better soon. It's just hard to be snowed in because we have a stupid vehicle and I live out in the middle of the boonies! Finally got the boys to sleep and this is my relaxation time... I might sneak on over to myspace in a minute though...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

DucetteMama- I've _heard_ of Lynden, but I don't remember where it is (I grew up in Lacey, WA, by Olympia.







I'm guessing with all your talk of snow it must be central WA, because I know the I-5 corridor didn't get a ton (or at least Lacey didn't, by family reports today).

I'm crawling on to the computer for a few minutes to give a quick report:

1. Dh and I are sick as dawgs with a tummy bug we got from L. (But he got over it very quickly so I'm hoping we will too).

2. We have decided to have a homebirth. First prenatal is Friday.







. So excited for the birth, so scared about its implications for the rest of my reality (the family is gonna freak, for a start).

Very curious about Emmalola's midwife mtg...

....crawls off to bed....


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh no, it's I-5 corridor alright. I'm about two blocks from the canadian border and 5 minutes from the ocean. Bellingham (the bigger city a little south of us) didn't hardly get anything.. it seems like JUST our town that got it. Weird..







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

fiddle... sending you get healthy vibes. call me when you have a few. i have leftover birth kit supplies you are welcome to have.









off to put mr. M to bed. omig*d, we had the worst day today. who replaced my hesitant boy with a mischievious bossy child?







:

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't have a lot of time to post this morning, we are going to visit an old friend who hasn't seen Rowan since he was like 6 months old!







We have a weird relationship, or well, it's not even that...I like her a whole lot, but I sometimes feel like I have to be very...erm...delicate around her.







Not even sure if *that* is an accurate description. Long story. Heehee.

Anyway, she lives a stone's throw from Boston so Rowan's been all excited about going to "the Boston" this morning--he even let me get him diapered and dressed!







Without drama!!








I don't know who replaced my sweet gentle boy with this mad, wild, opinionated poopyhead who tantrums if we try to have him do ANYthing we need him to do (diapers, dressing, bedtime, food...even leaving the house has been a trial lately *sigh*)

I have to give him hours of prep time (days even) and then he transitions okay...most of the time. I told him we were going to Boston YESTERDAY, so he was prepared when I talked to him about it today. It just feels like this happened really quickly; the whole "not dealing with transitions" thing.









I would be dealing with it better if *I* was dealing better in general. I've been thinking my "vitamins" aren't working so well lately. I'm not sleeping well at night, and during the day all I WANT to do is sleep.







I am a ball of stress simmering just below the surface and I'm WAY too irritable. I hate myself like this. I know what's wrong with me but I am so reluctant to go to my doc and say "hey, the meds ain't working" JUST to have her put me on a NEW cocktail of crap.







I also need to make an appointment with my therapist but hey, who has time???









I feel a mite better to be able to identify my issues but it's still upsetting to me. *sigh* I just want to be not miserable and exhausted all the time, and have my thoughts travel in a linear fashion. I feel like I'm stoned all the time. (and I'm NOT!







)

Okay, enough whining about mememe.







I love you all and I wish you a fabulous day.

Oh, DucetteMama, two blocks from Canada AND that close to the ocean? Sounds like blliss, even with the snow!







I'm wondering what Rowan will do when (if!) it finally snows out here.

Fiddle, SO many good thoughts and







s to you! I wish you the BEST homebirth!


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Fiddle, that's great news! So glad to hear it.

We had a fantastic meeting with the homebirth midwives. They were reassuring, welcoming, nonjudgmental, and very patient with us. It was a really nice meeting, and I'm so excited to have a whole birthing team already. Although it still feels so early to be getting excited about the birth, this is the sort of push I needed. I still don't feel pregnant, just chubby and tired and nauseous, so talking about birth seems almost surreal. But good too- it reminds me that there is a reason for the discomfort and ickiness.

renae- hugs to you. It sounds like there's a lot going on with you right now. remember- take care of yourself first- if momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.

hehehehe! Today we're meeting the glamorous Elsanne and crew! I can't wait! Yay! The lentil and I had a conversation this morning about little Sol and how she speaks two languages. Trying to get him excited!

I put the boy's hair in a big ponytail this morning. I can't believe how long his hair is. He loves to have his hair in ponytails- he likes to play with it (so gently!) all day. It's very cute. Usually he comes home from daycare with it pulled back from his eyes in a little ponytail on top of his head, girl-style. I can't wait until I can braid it every day- that will be nicer. So cute.

Long post, all about me. typical. Hi!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

EL--







but we love hearing about you and the lentil (and sweets!) ...how would we get that if it wasn't all about you!







So glad to hear the meeting went well. So excited that you get to meet Elsanne and girlies!

Renae...I totally hear ya on the need for hours of transition time between activities. She's just taken to shouting her displeasure at me anywhere and everywhere. Is there room to move up on the dosage on your meds? Sorry you're feeling crappity these days. *hugs*

TC--how are things with you and your boys??

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hee hee! Going to go see Emmalola! Have you met any other maymamas, emmalola? I can't remember. This will be the longest drive I have ever endeavoured solo with the two girlypoos. We can do it!!

fern, I am SO HAPPY you are going to have a homebirth! meditate, meditate, meditate, know that it is right and put all your thoughts into having the goddess accompany you and your family through the birth.

Renae, know that I am thinking of you and hoping you feel better post haste.
fussy infant cries
more to say, one handed type
warm baby head smell

yay i haikued!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi all-
Just had to say yay to Fiddle for the homebirth!







That's so exciting and I know it's a BIG decision for you.

And, emmalola, glad you have found your birthing team, too!

We have picked out a mw, but haven't had an appt. yet. I have a call in to her, so hopefully in the next couple weeks. I'm eager to hear the hb.

Still feeling off here. On top of all day nausea, I've got a cold, so that just adds to my tiredness. I threw up again last night (this is just the second time for those keeping score







) It has made it more difficult to eat this morning, but I know I have to. So, I'm trying to eat small portions. I really want to get through this phase of pg.

We're supposed to be getting some snow and colder temps tonight and tomorrow, so I'm going to the grocery store today (if I can get showered & dressed...I'm so slow in the mornings when pg!)

G has also become mighty obstinate lately, too. Transitions are hard. He's lately started crying when I put his shirt on each morning...and he still gets really upset when his hair gets washed. He doesn't want anything to touch his head, even though it's for a minute. But, I can touch his head at other times and it's no problem.







He's also developed some annoying habits, like asking the same question a billion times....even if I've answered it half a billion. It gets. very. tiring.

Okay, better get in the shower.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

beth i am so happy you are getting your homebirth







that is awesome. it will be an awesome experience.

and yay for finding a good midwife AND getting to meet elsanne and crew, emmalola.

we had a dusting of snow this morning. just enough to make the rooftops look pretty out the window.

renae i'm really bummed for you your vitamins aren't up to par. i hope you can talk to your doc and see your therapist. i know that ball of stress below the surface all too well. sometimes i feel like i'm vibrating.

i just got an email from my friend who is 37 weeks. her first was born at 38 so she feels like it could happen any moment now. can't wait to hear! babies babies babies! she doesn't know the sex either so i'm very curious to find out. (she's in england. i don't know if they allow people to find out because of sex selection potential. does anyone know?)

sooooo busy at work right now. gah







:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Barometric pressure must be dropping (new storm moving in)... hosted playgroup, and the kids (not mine, fortunately) were *wild* and the place (mine, unfortunately) is a *mess*.







:

I enjoy all the vicarious pg talk. All the fun, none of the nausea.







Fiddle, I'm *so* glad you're having a hb.







And jess, please do spill the gender beans if you find out. And a







out to Allison and EL, at opposite ends of the "duration."

Jacquie, I picture G as such an angel that I have a hard time imagining him as obstinate. Hope you feel better soon!

Renae, sorry your vitamins aren't up to snuff. Mr. McPooperton ought to lay off!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

OMG, so much stuff going on.

YAYAYAYAY to Fiddle. I will call you tonight if I can get a free moment! Hope you got my email.

YAYAY to emmalola! So happy to hear you liked the midwives and all is looking good.

Hope emmalola and jacquie feel better. I do not envy you the nausea. It is fun living vicariously through all ya'll, though, especially since I know I won't be doing it again.

Speaking of nausea, I have to do a little paper on a "common discomfort of pregnancy" this quarter. Hah. Sounds so clinical when laid out like that. "Oh, you know, weeks of nausea, extreme fatigue, painful hemorrhoids, acne, low libido, ankles so swollen I can't get on my snow boots, my low back on fire...just those _common discomforts of pregnancy_."

Transitions are hard here, too. And what's getting to me lately is the wanting either DH or me to do something. Like I try to get her a snack and "NOOOOO, Papa! I WANT PAPA TO DO IT...WAAAAAAAAAAH." And it's totally random who the preference is from one moment to the next. This is hard for us since we both do a lot of work from home, and often one of us is officially "on duty" but the other is in the office and she knows that.

Our new fishtank came today! Fun! Hopefully we can find time to get something to put in it this weekend.









Did I already tell you guys that my friend is coming down this weekend with her 18-mo-old? I can't remember. I am really looking forward to it. We talk about them all the time, but Lily hasn't seen the baby since she was about 6 months old, so it will fun to see her react to a walking, talking "Baby Ava." Hee.

OK, must run. Love all you homegirls!









S.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Hey all! Enjoying a moment of sanity while DH watches a movie with Dom.







:







: We are doing a little better today, but not much. It's just hard being cooped up inside. We usually go SOMEWHERE each day and go do something with the kids- so I can see Dominic going stir crazy too. I am having a hard time lately on debating whether or not to focus on the kids until they are in school or go for my RN and Midwifery degree.. (my passion. I already teach Bradley Method Natural Childbirth Classes). So hard to decide.

I woke up this morning and found DH sleeping on the couch. (He works nights) Apparently he came home and thought we were sleeping so soundly that he wouldn't disturb us and try to move the kids around trying to crawl in. I sat down next to him and talked about his work night.. and then out of the blue he says, "I think you are pregnant." (Which he has said everytime I was.) And I said, "A little presumptious since I am only a day late." He says, "Just a feeling.. you have been forgetting to check your temp.. so you could have ovulated later and we should have been more careful." (We were waiting until spring originally.) Then he says, " It's okay.. I've been waiting for you to want to try. And we were going to start trying next month, but I think you already are."















So we will see... just thought I'd let ya'll know whats up in our world.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Danile---how exciting!! We're still undecided as to when to try for #3. I totally hear you on the colder weather=stir crazy. We went to Ikea last week and that helped some...maybe we'll have to go back!









What a







: day. DH neglected to tell me that he was indeed going to a hockey game tonight w/ a work contact. He had left it as a maybe and then I had dinner ready to go on the table and he didn't come home. Let's say I was more than a little







: on the phone with him. Blah.

Sarah---I totally get the "I want Daddy instead" thing often!

forgot what else I had on my mind....loooong day.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Danile- holy heck. I hope you get an answer that you want... how totally eerie!

Hanging out with Elsanne had to be the highlight of my week, hands down. What a great momma! Even with a handful of tired, cranky, needy little ones, it was still a great, fun meeting. They made the drive, survived the drive, even. We met at a bookstore, then headed home for a little quiet time. The lentil was in school until 3:00, so it was nice for Sol to get a few minutes to play on her own before the lentil came in. When I picked him up, he was really excited to meet Sol, and she was so sweet- we walked in the door and she was in the kitchen playing with play-dough. She just looked up and beckoned him over, and they started playing so sweetly. It was really nice. And Amara? Amazingly sweet and good natured and happy. Seeing her sweetness definitely helped me put the whole nausea thing in perspective. It was nice.

And if anyone gets Sol for a secret cupid valentine gift? The girl LOVES her Pirate's Booty. It's unreal. I'm just sayin'.









So nice. I will put photos on the YG soon enough... I need to sleep now, but hopefully tomorrow. Thanks for coming, Elsanne! I can't wait for your next visit to Appleturkey!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

sounds like a sweet meeting







i'm STILL bummed i was too sick to meet els+sol last time they came to portland.

danile i'm going to be amazed if your husband is onto something there


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I know.. I'll have to start renting him out.





















He's predicted other people's pregnancies also. Totally bizarre.. but he says he just feels it and sees it in them in how they walk and look.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh, the random parent preference. J will even say she want N to do it, who just laughs and points out she is just a kid and can't yet (or she will do it if she can and is willing). N was so hard to transition too, and sometimes it felt like I had to bribe her with a better activity every time. Lately I can only get J dressed if the TV is on otherwise she will happily run around "naked butt" though she will get cold in my global warming house (very poorly insulated, so all the heat excapes). And N was worse about this thatn J but sometimes you give the advance warning and then they start bugging you if you can go yet even though said thing is not supposed to start for hours or even days. And when the time finally comes they no longer want to go. N still does that to me.
I am loving all the PG without any personal discomfort though I won't get to hold a babe in the end. And I want to, even though I am comfortable with my life, my babies are growing.







:

Nice haiku Els


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm so confused and emotionally exhausted, mamas.

I talked to the person from my spiritual community that I thought would be very supportive of my homebirth (and therefore of us getting MONEY from them for the homebirth) 'cause she's a big birth choice advocate and a stick-it-to-the-system type. She said she felt that my decision was reactionary and that even though the risk is small, the dangers are huge (she knowns mamas of several babies who have died of GBS).

Then I read Sarah's paper, and what I realized was that all the stats I was using about the risks of GBS are CURRENT, while I'd be assuming 1970's risks from before screening and treatment with antibiotics were routine, and even though the risks are small I'm not sure I'm brave enough to take them on.

I don't feel like we have time to sit down and figure out the finances, and I don't feel like I have time to figure out what I really want, and my first prenatal with the HB midwives is tomorrow at 10 am so I have to get my shit together and make a decision before then, and I'm sitting here bawling and...

I'M DUE IN 3 WEEKS AND DON'T WANT TO DEAL WITH THIS CRAP!!!!!!!!

I want to be washing baby clothes and cleaning the house and making lists of people I need to call, not deciding if I'm ready to accept the risks (emotional, health, and financial) however small, of my baby getting GBS.

Once again, all about me.

Probably is going to be until I give birth.

Sorry to dump again, everyone.

I'm going to bed now.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Fern... I am confused. Maybe I missed previous threads. (I don't think I've read this whole thing all the way through..) Were you trying to get funding for a homebirth or for the GBS meds? I guess I'm missing the problem with taking the meds (if that's what you want/need) at your homebirth. Since I'm totally confused I feel so helpless and that's really frusterating! I wish I could help!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh, Fiddle.





















I hope all this gets straightened out for you soon!







I wish I could offer more encouragement or help, except to say that OF COURSE it's all about you right now! Don't worry! Dump what you need to here, mama! We







you!









So, on some hoopy-poopy notes; we went to see a friend yesterday who I have known since our Goth-clubbing days (almost 10 years ago now!) and we've had our off and on relationships, we lost touch, she had issues, I had issues, blah blabity blah, but we reconnected through another scene a few years back and we see each other rarely. Anyway. She's an amazingly powerful witchy woman who does reiki-ish energy work, is working to become a certified doula, but is dealing with some emotional issues so she's mostly home on disability at the moment. She's a sweet, strange woman.

ANYWAY!







We've got this weird comfortable way of sitting together, touching, like sisters almost and while Rowan played quietly on her floor (in between looking for her two cats







) we talked about stuff, and she mentioned that she could feel energy moving between us and I felt it too, so she asked me if she could help with the anxiety I'd been feeling lately. She asked where I felt it most, I told her (my chest, kind of on the left side) and she like, reikied it out of me. I have no idea how to describe it, but Rowan felt it, and kind of freaked out but he crawled into my lap and we nursed and he was fine, and he kept asking where she was when she was out of his sight. It was cute.
We had a nice lunch and then we drove home, and I felt like either crying or sleeping or shivering, I'm not sure...but I got us home and after Rowan went down for his nap I napped too...and the weird thing is, mamas...I feel _so much better_









I didn't ask my friend to do this, we hadn't seen each other in months, and well, my faith in these sorts of healing is muchly restored. Weirdness.

I sound like such a flaky hippie-witch, I know.







And I still have a ways to go, and I am seeing my doc this afternoon before work still, but I just wanted to let y'all know how I was doing. I slept better last night, too...I think. Hehe. I know Rowan woke me once to nurse and it took him a while to get back to sleep this morning but now he's still sleeping...but any scond he's gonna wake up, I know it.







So I haven't even had one cup of coffee yet!









Em and Els, your meeting sounds like it was wonderful and I am envious and happy to hear about it! Yay!
Ducettemama, WHOAH!







Speaking of hoopy powers!







That's neat! Let us know what comes of it!

I feel like I am forgetting something, I'm sorry! I think I just heard Rowan.

Oh, our swap isn't happening today, my friend's DS has croup.





















So I dunno if we are going to try to go to our own Ikea (IKEA!) or just hang out at home today.







The threat of cabin fever (and too much TV) comes with staying home though...but I have to work tonight so I dunno if I want to go anywhere else...but Ikea rules!

Okay, enough babble out of me. I hope you all have a great Friday.

Oh, and THANK YOU for making me feel so much better about my little one's newfound (not-so newfound) obstinance, and random preferences for Mama or Daddy at any given time. I worry that Rowan is just going







OCD on me.







That's one of the reasons I may not go anywhere today; it's easier to just let the kid stay in his pajamas if he wants to.







:

Take care, lovely mamas!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Ferny---ack! I'm so sorry the doubts and fears are creeping in. You know us MMF! will support you in whatever birth you choose. **hugs** Breathe, mama. It will work out. You'll be up to your elbows in newborn poop in no time!

EL/Elsanne---yay for a fun meetup!! too cute about a booty lovin' sol.

renae--flaky hippy witch hehe







I don't know much about that energy kind of stuff, but it sounds powerful and very cool that some of your worries/anxieties are eased.

oh it's friday. finally.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

lookatchoo, heather, *almost* beating renae out of the first morning post.









Renae-what a crazy cool experience you described! I'm so glad it helped!

Fern, fern, fern. I don't know what to say. It IS all about you right now. We WANT to know whats going on with you and your impending decisions. I wish I had the right words to say, but just know we're all here for you mama.









Danile-let us know!!! I'm going crazy, your dh must be quite intuitive!

Where o where is my multiquote useage?

Must go, gotta make sure dh took trash/recycles out to the curb


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I will try to post more later, but I have mega hug, hug, hugs for Fernie (do what you think is best!!) and Renae (be confident in yourself--you're not a flake!).

Lisa, I've been thinking of you and yours, and would love to hear how all your family is doing right now.

I need someone to eventually explain the multiquote thing to me....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

multiquote:
down in the bottom right corner of each post are three buttons: quote, "+ (quote plus) and quick reply. if you want to quote multiple posts, go to a post you want to quote and click on the "+ button and it will turn red-orange. then go to the next post you want to quote and click on "+. continue for each post you want to quote. when you're ready to reply, click on post reply in the bottom left corner of the whole page and through the *MAGIC* of bulletin board software, all the posts you wanted to quote are there. voila!!!

fern: hope your prenatal with the new midwives this morning brings you some clarity...









lisa: thinking of you... and of alison...

~c


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

yep - more hugs from me beth. i know very little about GBS except one tearjerker story i saw on tv about it. i think i would probably do the antibiotics but i also am less crunchy about some things. gbs just scares me because of the death risk. but i would be super bummed about having to do the abx kwim? i may have to deal with this in the very near future....this feels like one of those lottery things to me since you have no control over testing +. you have to do what *you* want (you need the birth you will be happiest with). i hope your midwife meeting brings clarity too. you're smart and you're doing your research and it is not like you're taking the situation lightly. it *is* a lot of crap to deal with when you just want to be washing baby clothes







you will figure it out. i'm around if you need a shoulder to cry on this weekend
xox

last night we drove by dairy queen. isaac wanted it. i told him dairy queen was a special treat and he told me 'it is not a special treat, it's dinner!'

HA! (well maybe once in a while it is







: )


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quick update to say that we're all doing okay (Alison - no labor, my mom-out of the hosp, still not sure what is happening, and me - my eyes and head are swimming but I am hanging in) I will update more soon - I am fine really - just overwhelmed with schtuff.

For Fernitude:

Check out: http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/gbs.html
especially: "Kathryn Newburn, RN, CNM is available for free phone consulting about antibiotic treatment for GBS. She's in California, so please call her weekdays only between noon and 7 pm EST (9-4 PST) at 650-347-6943."
and:
"OBs and pediatricians have a new approach; for cases of prolonged rupture of membranes, they're only giving antibiotics if the mom runs a fever. Otherwise, they just do a simple blood test on the baby (can be done from cord blood or a heelstick if they miss the cord blood opportunity) to check for C-reactive protein. This is an indicator of an acute infection. If it's negative, everyone can be reassured that baby's fine, even though mom didn't get antibiotics; if it's positive (for whatever reason!), then baby will be appropriately treated for an acute infection. This has great potential for focusing the treatment where it is most needed and not exposing all the others to unnecessary side effects and increased risks from resistant bacteria."

There is lots more there about GBS in general...BUT _I know you don't want to spend this time researching_. I say, talk to your midwives, talk to your spiritual community, and spend some time alone seaking out your inner wisdom if you can. The world will take care of you and your baby as it should...and we all support you no matter what!








s Hugs







s


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

that's a good webpage. lots to digest. see i don't even know enough about it to know what i would do really. testing the baby seems really logical. why would the norm be routine abx if they can just test the baby? i don't get it







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
that's a good webpage. lots to digest. see i don't even know enough about it to know what i would do really. testing the baby seems really logical. why would the norm be routine abx if they can just test the baby? i don't get it







:

i think *that* probably has to do with the ACOG position paper about GBS treatment... *sigh*


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
i think *that* probably has to do with the ACOG position paper about GBS treatment... *sigh*

Yep. GBS illness in babies is scary so ACOG's position is that we should do something even if it's not perfect - but we are getting a problem of anitbiotic resistant GBS and that likely to get worse with routine abx for laboring moms.

What did your paper say, Sarah? Maybe it makes sense to wait on abx unless prolonged rutpture of membranes and/or fever in labor, but if this is a high-stress issue for the mom then how is that going to effect her labor? I like the idea of just treating infants if they show signs of illness, but that does mean more time for the infection take hold thus potentially more intense treatment to correct - or does it? I am not familar, is there a study that shows that it is better to try to prevent the infection versus treating one only if it develops? Geez...this is a tough place to be, Beth. I am so so sorry.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

who is acog (without me looking it up)?

one thing on that webpage further down said the abx only help cases which occur right after birth but make no difference for cases that show up after some period of time. ie. babies can still get it later on. freaky. and they think most of it is caught at the hospital (even freakier).

i wonder too about the preventing infection vs. treating an infection and how rigorous that has to be. if they give a newborn abx over 48 hrs that makes me think it must be very low slow dose. i'm guessing it would not be low and slow if it were an acute infection. anyway, i would need my ob to explain everything about it. and also call someone like that midwife to get another perspective.

it is really complicated.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi everyone. (sheepish grin, too exhausted to look up the smiley). Got maybe 4 hours of fitful sleep last night.

I have not heard about testing the baby. That goes at the top of my long list of questions for the Kaiser midwife. (and/or pediatrition).

The homebirth midwife was awesome. I called to cancel, and explained that I just wasn't certain enough in that moment to sign a financial agreement. She (like the Kaiser midwife) encouraged me to keep my feet in both places for a bit longer, and give myself time for clarity.

I have called a zillion people, talked on the phone for a zillion hours, and have about a zillion options to explore. I think the answer lies inside me, though, and it's hard to listen to that voice right now.

acog- american college of obstetrics and gynecology.

Since their standards came out in 1996, deaths from GBS have DRAMATICALLY been reduced. Since the CDC came out with similar guidlines (I think in 2002?), the numbers have dropped even further.

Jstar, yes, it's only early onset GBS (which shows up within the first 7 days) that seems to be affected by giving antibiotics from moms. Babies get late onset from other people, not just their moms.

My Kaiser MW told me that treatment if baby does have GBS is 10 days in the hospital on antibiotics (for babies who get it, it is really serious and in the 1970's 50% of babies who got it died), so that's probably why the public policy is preventative rather than testing the babe. Still, I REALLY like the fact that it might be an option.

Lisa, I am glad to hear that you are hanging in there, and thank you, thank you for the reference.

....crawls off to eat and obsess some more...


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Just thinking of you fern and hoping some resolution comes to you soon.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks for the update, fiddle. I've been thinking of youall day and hoping your meeting went well. It sounds like the midwife is very understanding of your position, and I'm really glad she's allowing you to take some time to digest.

I know you've gotten alot of info, but I just wanted to share a personal experience with you.

When pg with katie, I tested positive for GBS both at 12 weeks and 36 weeks.

Fast forward to labor (which was induced). Inserted cervadil, put me on fast track to hard labor. By the time they checked me, I was completely 10 cm and needing to push. So, no time for abx for me. Katie was born. Within an hour or so of her birth, they drew a blood culture and did a CBC to rule out any sort of infection. Both came back fine. I can't really remember well, but I *think* my OB required baby to stay in the hospital for 24-36 hours after birth. I can't really remember, that part is fuzzy, I was so exhasted after birthing her that I remember falling asleep on the phone with my Mom, so I was kinda out of it. But my OB didn't make a big deal out of it, namely because i was afebrile and my water didn't break until I was pushing, so no prolonged rupture of membranes.

So I guess what I'm trying to get at is that, while I know every birth is different, it sounds like we fell under the protocol that if I didn't receive abx during labor, they tested the baby and treated accordingly.

Lisa, thanks for the update, you've been on my mind alot lately. Sending you lots of warmth and love.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Did I ever tell you mamas that my two girls decided to cosleep? Sarah was sleeping in a full size bed in her room, Katie in a toddler bed in her own room. Well, around Christmas they kept talking how they wanted to have sleepovers in Sarah's room. I agreed but was worried there wouldn't be much sleeping going on. The first few nights, they talked and giggled and such for a while, but fell asleep and stayed that way all night. Now, for the most part, they just go to bed together, and are asleep pretty quickly. It is really super duper cute to see. Like I said, I was a bit reluctant at first because I didn't know if they'd actually sleep, but I let them, thinking if this is what they really want to do, then I don't want to forbid it. I feel it can only foster love and a good relationship between them. I am very close to my sister, and want them to have a good relationship with each other for years to come. Plus, just about everyone I know shared a bedroom with a sibling. I know maybe at some point the novelty will wear off, but for now, I'm enjoying watching them love each other. I posted a pic on the YG if you would like to see them in action!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri--that is adorable!! I'm thinking/hoping we see that around here sometime next year. There is a trundle bed in E's room that would be perfect for that! Cutie cute cuteness!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

oh and dude....go check out Sherri's porch pics too!! Cute, but no light up blinking train (what was my DH thinking!)


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
oh and dude....go check out Sherri's porch pics too!! Cute, but no light up blinking train (what was my DH thinking!)









oh, if only my dh had his way, we'd have reindeer out the wazoo, multiple inflatable objects, plastic snowmen, reindeer, santas, etc. It would be BAD.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Sherri- that is the cutest thing ever! My siblings and I did the same thing, I really hope mine do it too. When we were younger and treating each other or our parents badly they would send us to our room, where we would proceed to yell to each other through the heater vents... thinking we were unheard.







My mom just confessed when I brought it up the other day that her and my stepdad could barely contain their laughter as they would sit and listen to us chitchat.







Not that I want to repeat THAT, but it reminded me of the sillyness when I was little. Good times.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Fiddle - (hugs). I hadn't heard of the testing the baby thing, either. Lisa, the paper was done by a classmate of mine, and it was about the current statistics on risks of GBS, testing, the antibiotic treatment for mom, etc. I'm surprised she didn't turn anything up about testing the baby, actually. Fiddle, I also wanted to mention that there are alternative treatments to minimize the likelihood of infection. Things like garlic cloves up the yinyang for 10 days, chlorahexadine (sp?) wash in early labor, etc. I would ask both midwives about those options, too. I know they're not super-studied in the literature, but hey they might have a protocol.

So I'm curious, what did the homebirth midwife say about the GBS? Was she just willing to have you labor and birth without any prophylaxis? That surprises me. I am very interested and want to chat with you, but don't want to overwhelm you.

Sherri, that is the cutest. My little brother and I slept in my 3/4-sized bed together until I was 8 or so.

Renae, that is very cool about your friend's healing energy. It must feel so good to have a positive change.









My friend's here from out-of-town, putting her dd to sleep now. I am banished to the downstairs because Lily got WAAAAAAAY too wound up with the guests, etc. and had a complete meltdown right before bed. I nursed her but she ended up freaking out anyway and DH told me to get out and stay out (in the nicest, most well-meaning way). So he's up there now settling her back down. Ooop, nevermind, here he is. She must have finally succumbed to the sleepies. Poor overtired bebe.

OK, later skaters.

S.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi everyone. It was great going to work this weekend and getting a bit of a break from my life. I'm feeling calmer and more centered. I know what I want, and I'm not sure I'm able to get it, but I have my list of questions and I'm working on it.

I'm gonna try a participatory post tonight.









Renae- that reiki story is so cool and sweet.

And Sherri, talk about sweet- your lil cosleepers.









DucetteMama- my bros and I discovered the vents at our grandparents' house when we were little and had a blast. Good memories.

Eeps- babe needs me. Nighty-night!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Oooh, fiddle, I was just getting on here to check if you had posted and then call you. But I guess it's too late. I'll try tomorrow eve. I'm glad you're feeling decided; can't wait to chat and see what's up.









My friend is putting her dd to sleep while Nat puts Lily to sleep. The girls took a bath together tonight and it was SO FREAKIN' CUTE I almost peed my pants. Not really, just figuratively, all you kegelers.









OK feelin' chatty, but must go do some homework while I have a free second. Yawn. Hard to fit this annoying thing called school into my REAL life sometimes.









Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm glad you're feeling settled too, fiddlefern. and i am *so* excited about your blessingway







: it will be the first blessingway i have ever been to









renae - i loved your reiki story too and i'm so glad she helped you. i hope the feeling is lasting. doug has a very 'woo' auntie and after doug's grandma had a knee replacement she was *super* cranky (with reason) but doug's auntie had her friend come visit at the hospital and do secret reiki on grandma. she claims it changed her 'tude immensely. anyway i love doug's 'woo' auntie. she's awesome and so sweet.

i'll have to check the pic of the cosleepers. that is adorable.

isaac was having sleep insanity for a while. in our bed. out of our bed. crying in the middle of the night. finally i told him 'you are sleeping in your bed and no crying about monsters in the middle of the night' and....it worked. 2 silent nights in a row and an easy bedtime tonight. (he was insisting on falling asleep in our bed for a while and i'd have to move him). it sounded mean but he was making me







: and i can't believe he actually 'listened.' i don't discredit his crying about monsters because i remember being scared of monsters when i was a kid. but i think he was pulling my leg a bit









i am mad crazy nesting woman. you should see the pile o stuff for goodwill i created today. must.declutter.and.make.space.for.less.than.10.pou nd.child







except my nesting does not involve laundry or dishes. heh

we started another aquaducks class today. isaac was super excited. of course he doesn't want to do whatever the rest of the class is doing. but that's ok too.

nighty night.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Been doing a lot of inside stuff here, because it's been soooo cold (almost makes me regret my whining about the snow... at least we could play outside in the snow for a while). Dunno if I mentioned that I made my first batch of soap a couple of weeks ago. I've been rebatching it (melting it in small batches and mixing it with yummy stuff). We're lipbalming/lotioning/etc. ourselves quite liberally, too, because it's so dry...

Z has been offnon wearing underwear, with very few accidents when he decides to wear underwear. I'll take what I can get.

I had yet *another* dream last night that I was pg again, with a girl.







: If you had to ask me right now if there was going to be a #4 at some point, I guess I'd have to say yes (since my unconscious self says yes...). (Definitely not pg, though--no ppaf yet.) (Danile, let us know...)

Nothing wrong with woo. We could all use a little more woo...

I love decluttering. I wish I had more time for it. (














I guess if I weren't making soap... double-







:

Ferny, you sound much calmer, and I am glad!!!

Hey, I did the heating vent thing too. Wonder if it's a universal kid thang...








s to Lisa (and Alison!).


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Nothing wrong with woo. We could all use a little more woo...









That is awesome! So YES, the reiki has held...I think. I've definitely been feeling better, and I don't know if it's because that psychic kick in the patootie is making me more proactive, creative, or well, it could just be the slightly increasd exercise.







I dunno.
In any case, last night DH and I had a talk about "reconnecting" (and NOT just in a spiritual bible study sort of way! though um, that happened too!







) and it felt really good to get out some of the thoughts we'd been having (thanks to the whole vitamin issue, my libido is *pfffft!* and I am taking steps to work on that, woo-woo herbal stuff and that sort of thing.







) and DH told me he didn't know how I did all that I do, and that he wanted me to be happy and well taken care of, and he knew I had been feeling that I wasn't getting what I needed, and I deserved to be happy and secure...







: It felt good to get all of this out, and to hear my normally-not-wordy husband say some much-needed sweet things to me. Even though I cried a bit.







:

Anyway, last night was good. Went to bed early-ish (nothing like Saturday night, when I was in bed at 8pm!!







LONG day, Saturday. I blame Ikea.







) Rowan's sleeping has been














:







all weeken--no, since like last Wednesday, he was napping from like 2 or 2:30 till 4 or *5*







: so Saturday night he went to sleep at 10pm!!!
Sunday was much more "regular", he was asleep at 8:30ish (DH has been having to pat him forEVER. *sigh*
Yeah, but we all know Rowan and sleep.















Speaking of sleep, oh, the little co-sleepers are SO CUTE!









We just took down our lights (most of them) yesterday. Haha.

Rain, rain, rain out here, it's been like this ALL WEEKEND.







:
I'm almost wishing for snow...

Hope you all have a great day/start of the week. Fiddle, more







s and thoughts for you, sounds like you are a bit calmer and that's so great. You nesting mamas....man, I'm not even pregnant and I'm feeling the nesting vibe!







I think it's because we finally got rid of all the holiday decorations this weekend.
Lisa (and Alison!)







Hope you are well.

Okay, gotta go make out a birthday card for MIL (her birthday's TOMORROW!) ttfn--ta ta for now!









Oh yeah! I got new tattoos Saturday (after DH said that we will still try to save for Mexico later this year and that I should use my holiday money for this since I've wanted them for so long!







)!







Pictures when they're less ouchie-looking.

I RULE the smileys.














:


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

My latest crazy dream was that dh was a hair stylist. I cannot tell you how totally *psyched* I was (in my dream) that I was married to someone who would do my hair every day.









Renae, when my very quiet dh opens up with much-needed communication (sweet or no), it really boosts me, too.

Yes, the co-sleepers are super cute (liked the scarf pic, too







).

I had a brilliant idea that my next moms night out should be at Michael's (the craft store).







: But wouldn't it be fun? I would love to go to Michael's (or a really yummy yarn or fabric store...) with my May Mamas, but I guess my RL friends will have to do.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I swore I had updated you guys.. but obviously I haven't.

You won't believe the spookiness of this situation...

We are getting ready for church this morning and I express my concern to DH about being a few days late now. He says, "Well.. I don't necessarily think you are pregnant NOW.. I just think you're going to be pregnant soon."







: We try to dig all of the snow off of our car and get in... no budging.. this car is not making it out of the development. Settle down to eat lunch with the kids.. and AF starts!!!!!!!!!







So hey- at least there's an answer for me. It's almost starting to creep me out his predictions.. but maybe we are just super close.

Anyhow.. other than that we are doing great. I'm up early cleaning while the kids sleep... (which never usually happens). The sun is beginning to peek in my windows and it is so beautiful. Oh- Isaac is awake. Got to go!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Danile, awww&#8230;I love that you attribute your husband's predictions to how close the two of you are - that's so sweet and rare.

Sherri, we plan to use one bedroom as a sleep room for the two kids and one as a playroom. I would love them to cosleep! I haven't gone over to the YG yet, but it sounds like the sweetest.

Fiddle, I am so thankful to hear some peace in your post. As I hope you know, I am wishing good things for you.

Renae, I love woo woo healing reiki stories! The late night or lengthy conversations of a relationship that end in tears and a little biblical action are the best in my opinion.

Sarah, just wanted you to know how much I am cheering you on in your studies. Your "homework gets in the way of real life" post had me smiling.

Jess, The monsters story is too cute! Isn't it amazing when just telling them flat out makes all the difference? For what it's worth, we've told Eleanor that monsters are "good listeners" and if you tell them to leave, they will. We regularly hear her telling them to go away.

KK, hello to the soup and soap making may mama. Don't get your pots mixed up!







. Having a hairdresser partner would be a dream&#8230;

Alison's sister and best friend threw her a surprise baby shower on Saturday. It was so sweet. Totally traditional baby shower stuff with an Alison twist (such as, an insanely hard trivia game, for which each correct answer revealed a portion of a rebus, and then the rebus was directions for where to find her present). They got us a car seat and a cumquat tree with seed packets hanging all over it for the yard. I love the idea of planting something for the baby.

Alison has a quilt idea which totally rocks. I made one for Eleanor, but I have not even begun one for this baby and I was expressing my angst over this. She said, how about we get some white squares and as people come to see the baby they can write on one? I can later assemble them into a quilt, but I needn't stress that it is not done in advance of the birth. Love it.

My mom is doing okay at home with very little treatment. The debate between her doctors about what to do is in full swing&#8230;one thinks an adrenal issue, one thinks she psychotropically over-medicated, she thinks it's dehydration and drinking too much Diet Coke. It's going okay for her to just be resting at home, but I do wish they would come up with a plan soon. My dad is doing well and his scans are looking as good as can be hoped for. He's still improving or holding his own against the cancer, which is really, really amazing.

I am feeling more settled and I have a therapy appointment this afternoon to unload all the remaining emotional schtuff. Hopefully I can get myself to settle down a bit because I feel pretty wound up.

On that note, our cat got out yesterday and we haven't seen her since. She has a collar, but she's old and it was really cold last night. I spent all morning looking for her and there is no sign. Sigh.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

phew...Alison just called me to say that she found Willow. She seems fine after being out all night!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Lisa- So glad to hear an update. I'm glad things are balancing a little with your parents, etc. I hope things continue to improve. The quilt idea is cool. A friend of ours did that for her bridal shower; it was nice. I'm thinking of you and Alison as January marches on! Can't wait for the news.

I have a sneaky little suspicion that Fiddle might go a little early. Not *too* early, just a bit. So maybe ya'll will have matching birthdays for your seconds!









DucetteMama - it is really cool that you have such a bond with your partner. I feel the same about my wonderful DH. But he definitely didn't know that I was pregnant. In fact, he looked at the HPT and still didn't believe it.









And I do wish he was a hair stylist. He is sooo far from that it's not even funny. He rarely even notices his hair, as in leaves the house with bedhead almost every time.









Renae - can't wait to see tatt pics! I'm already jonesing for my next one. I think it will be some additions to the one I have on my lower back - some outlining, etc. But DH gets his next, so it will be a while.

I just got back from a couple of hours with my friend and her 4-week-old. Took me back. Her babe is adorable but a lot like Lily was with respect to sleep/alertness. She has to work to get her to sleep and she's fussy a lot. I totally love helping her out with the babe (today I put her sleep bouncing on the ball, walked around the house with her, etc. while my friend showered and ate) but I was SO glad to be able to leave.







I am so not cut out to have another infant. Major kudos to those of you who've done it, are doing it, and are planning to do it again! The more I'm around infants the more sure I am that Lily is IT.

Speaking of, Lily is getting so "big." I love how she kind of orbits around us but doesn't always need immediate attention. LOVE it. Often when she asks us to read to her or something, we can even say "No, honey, I'm doing XYZ; why don't you read/play/dance/whatever by yourself?" and she'll be okay with that. Just love it. It only gets better from here, right? Right?







And on days when she's more needy I feel myself getting ansy and annoyed.







It's hard for me to let go of expectations. Once she's done something one time or behaved a certain way, I get annoyed when she doesn't do it again or whatever. I've got to remember that she's only 2...









OK, enough procrastination.







Love yous!

Sarah


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

we saw beth and L at the neighborhood diner this morning. how cool is that? i told isaac 'say bye to your friend L' and he goes 'bye friend L!' tee hee







isaac wanted 'cancakes!' beth, you look great and really not huge in the belly. has it dropped or are you just one of those lithe pregnant women? or maybe it was because we are all so bundled up right now. i carry like a WHALE for the last 6 weeks. a waddling parade float. you don't have that look at all







(and L is just so dang cute!)

lisa - i'm glad your mom and dad and your cat are all doing well. what a relief. your dad is really really amazing for holding his own for so long. that is great. any plans for you and the fam to head out there after new babe gets settled a bit? is alison getting impatient or is she pretty zen?

i want to see tat pix too!

i came into work to make a few quick edits to this report and then send it out. and well....i found some little issue that has turned into a can o worms. love that







: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. so much for getting it done today.

dh is home with isaac and doing grocery shopping. mega spouse points! and isaac is whiny right now...some new cold/cough thing.

i dread the infant stage but i keep telling myself to try to enjoy this next one because it will be the last. we will see if i actually *can* enjoy it







i talked to a friend yesterday whose 8 month old never naps because it isn't quiet enough with her 3 yo. scary.

i really wonder what i'll do differently with this babe than i did with isaac kwim? well, and how the babe will be different too.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Sarah, you totally hit two things on the head for me: the fact that I KNOW that Rowan is IT and the things that reinforce that on a daily basis







and the expectations of a 2-year-old. Right now, Rowan is playing with his trains on a mat with roads in the living room, but I am expecting that any second he is going to come in here and ask me to go in there to play too!








Some days he will play by himself for what feels like hours; other days, he makes DH stay on the floor with him forEVER.
(he just came into the room to tell me that a mix CD someone made me has been stuck in the baseboard heating. Guess who stuck it there?







:







: I can't find it, good thing I put it into iTunes a while back! But still:















He's been really







:ing me lately, but I am trying really hard to remember that he's 2, so even when he kicks me out of the room only to whine and cling to my pant leg a second later, I know he's doing what he *should* be doing.







Sometimes it's rough though. Especially on days like today when we *really* don't have anything to do (no playdates or meetings or anything) and we *should* just relax at home, but I want to MAKE something for us to do. It's the anxiety/OCD in me. So I'm fighting it. We're gonna loaf today, really!









Anyway, I don't have a real update for y'all; I'm a little







, I painted my nails an UG-LAY color last night that I have to take off now (some light colors (like pale pale pink/beige)+dark skin=Not such a great combination.














) I have a half-cup of coffee to finish, no inclination to take off anyone's pajamas, 6 loads of laundry to do, and a CD to find.








Just had to keep up the tradition! Good morning, everyone! Glad to hear kitties are found, friends are met at diners, and some of us have such closeness with our DH's.







My DH and I are workin' on it (I did toss a sippy cup outta my way this morning that clocked him on the head







: it was SUCH an accident but I still felt like an a$$) and most days, I know he is my soulmate.







MOST days.








Ok bye!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

one word: SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ack!!!!!!!!!!!!! portland is soooooooooo not used to snow...

more later when i'm not nak...

~c


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Yep.. ours depleted to like four to five inches and now we have over a foot again!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

And it's still snowing!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

OMG snow is outta control. And I got on the bus this morning 'cause both PPS and OHSU said no delays/cancellations, ONLY to be stuck on the bus for over an hour. THEN PPS finally closed, at freakin' 8:30, and my professor canceled our 9 am class at 8:52. HELLO. So now I'm at a coffee shop downtown with a classmate (we found each other downtown - ha, the joy of cell phones) and will go home shortly. Our nanny was on the bus for an hour, too, before she turned back so I have to go relieve DH so he can get some work done. Hopefully I can get home before dark...


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Whoah! Enjoy the snow, Portlanders!







I think I should call my best friend from high school this eve (she's lived in portland for a while now)...heh.
We had some nap drama this afternoon (he was being a freak, refusing to lay still so I could pat him, finally I yelled at him, he cried, we had to start all over with nursing and cuddling...







) so I am trying to eat my lunch and not feel like sh*t because I totally lost it earlier.







Anyway. He's napping peacefully now and I am trying not to cry. *sigh*
At least I have the bonus of patting his back for a while; I can give him some gentle touch and we can both chill out for a few minutes. But I still feel really bad.
So glad I have a vitamin appointment tomorrow...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Re the snow: better you than me.







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my u/s appt is this afternoon. i had to cancel my u/s appt with isaac because it was the big snowstorm we got in 2004. i just KNEW it would snow today!!!!!! why dangit? i want to go to the appt later. at this point i think we will. i just came to work and it isn't bad and we have 4wd. i won't be going anywhere if it turns into freezing rain though. it sure is pretty out







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

jstar: sorry, i just have to laugh about your "luck" with ultrasounds & snow.







:

~c


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

I actually would love there to be some snow around here. Sigh.

I hope everyone has safe travels today - especially you, Jess, good luck at the ultrasound!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i know. what gives? dh says another sign it is a boy







i just drove home from work. not bad out. not slick yet and the hospital is so close.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jess, inquiring minds want to know the gender. So share what you learn.







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Well...back from the neuro w/ a diagnosis....developmental coordination disorder/dyspraxia So I guess our ongoing dilemma will be getting her PT/OT after she turns three. We've been told verbally that she won't qualify for the intermediate unit/preschool, but the neurologist said having the actual dx and rx from her for services might help. So that's that. *sigh*


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

heather:







dx is a double edged sword sometimes but i'm glad that the neuro assessed something was up.

~claudia


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

oh, mamas. forgive me, but I have a serious rant coming up...

How did I end up with so much going on?! How did this happen? And all the while, not much is happening at all. Because I'm lazy. Seriously, pathologically lazy.

For the past two months I've procrastinated making one single phone call. A simple cold call to a former tribal governor who might- might- be able to help me with my research. So stupid. So i just called the number I had, and the machine answered using the dumb automated reply, which doesn't tell who if you've even called the correct number. So here I am, leaving a message on a machine that may or may not connect me to the person I wish to speak with, and I leave the stupidest, most cryptic message I think I've ever left. in my life. And that includes stupid crush messages I might have left at homes of boycrushes when I was 14. It was that bad.

And I am a year and a half from graduating and I still haven't made ANY progress on my dissertation. completely unresolveable.

And I'm pregnant! I'm sick uke and exhausted all day long and the only thing I am sure to accomplish is eating every two hours and taking a nap after (first) lunch every day. No work on the dissertation. none. Lots of internet time, but nothing on the dissertation.

I feel like such a failure. What was I thinking, getting knocked up? How stupid was that? How am I ever going to graduate on time?









We moved in here, but I still haven't been able to unpack my office, which makes it especially difficult to settle in a work, you know? But I realize that's an excuse, and I hate to make excuses, but I need a den in which I can relax and work, not the kitchen table, or worse- the coffee table in the living room.

And on top of it all, sweets isn't happy with the lentil's day care. Granted- they only have daycare four out of five days a week and that's starting to get on our nerves. The lentil's best friend is moving to a different daycare, and at first we thought it would be a good idea for us to do the same. But I don't want to move! It's a great school, the teachers are great, and the lentil loves it. He's learning so much! Sweets hates the drive, and the administration drives us both batty, but those aren't great reasons to totally uproot the lentil. No matter, really. We visited a school this morning, and while it was a fine school, it wasn't any better than our current school, and it even had a few knocks against it. So now, in the middle of feeling sick and gross and SO down on myself, I'm supposed to care enough to call a million montessori schools to try to find a better place for the lentil.

I want it all. I seem to think I can have it all. But something inside me is stopping me from doing what I can do to have it all. sigh. I'm so frustrated with me. This isn't about parenting at all, it's about balance and I'm so out of balance it's no wonder all my spending money goes to acupuncture and chiropractic appointments. gah!

Okay, I hope that's the end of my long and useless vent. time to go pick up the lentil.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

double posting:








heather... my little sister has dyspraxia. It's a vexing diagnosis because so many different problems are included in the rubric of dyspraxia. But if it's any comfort, she's now 11 and after a lot of OT and speech therapy, she's a highly functioning kid. She ended up staying back a year in school, but that was more for her emotional stuntedness (due to her lame-ass parents!!) than for her physical ability. And cognitively, she's always been in-line with the rest of her age-group. So, there's that at least. And having a diagnosis has definitely helped her gain access to resources, which is a definite plus.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Heather -







, mama. I don't know much about the diagnosis, but like Claudia, I'm at least glad you have something to work with now. C seems like such a smartie that I'm sure she will do just fine in the long run. You have my thoughts and best wishes.

Emmalola - Hugs to you, too. I am sorry you're in a hard space right now. If it's any consolation (and if it's not, you can boot me), I can sooo relate. Well, I'm not knocked up, but I can relate in the other ways. I am a bigtime procrastinator, too. I'd also say something about pregnancy hormones and mama headspace, but since that's part of your issue, I know that probably doesn't help. Honestly, I have a lot more to say about this subject and if you ever want to call and chat please feel free. Phone # on YG.

jstar - Hope you get to your appt today. I want to know, too!









Well I ended up walking all the way from downtown almost to my house before a bus finally caught up to me. Then another professor actually held class this afternoon. I can't imagine anybody was there. Luckily she's Ms. Tech-Savvy and videostreams all her classes, so I can watch it later. She did say in her email to not come to class if we would "endanger ourselves." I can always play the missing childcare provider card, but I really think hardly anyone showed up. This is the most snow Portland's seen in a while.

Mmmmm, I just made pumpkin chocolate chip muffins (thanks to a thread on emmalola's lovely site







). Yum!

S.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
I want it all. I seem to think I can have it all. But something inside me is stopping me from doing what I can do to have it all. sigh. I'm so frustrated with me. This isn't about parenting at all, it's about balance and I'm so out of balance

Oh, Emmaloa. The part of your post that I quoted is really profound. That is a lot of crud to deal with right now and you sound really flooded with emotions about all of it. I am sending you big big hugs and deep breathing. It will shift and feel less overwhelming at some point. What is the May Mama chant? This too shall pass?! It will, and it is a lot for you to be juggling at once, but it won't always feel so panicky. I hate the feelings you are talking about, _and I can so relate_, but I am not feeling them now so I know it is possible to get over feeling overwhelmed, overdone, and just over it without actually getting anything done (i.e. I still have boxes everywhere too - it just inexplicably stopped bothering me). Not at all reassuring, I know, but you can't actually get things done when you are feeling so overwhelmed can you?

And HUGE kudos for placing that scary call. Even if you feel like a dork - you did it! One thing down.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Heather, That dx sounds like so many great people I know!







s for you and your girlie. Hopefully this will lead to more opportunity to get all the services you would like for her.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

heather - more







from me. it is good to know what is going on and yet i'm sure it hard at the same time. i think C will do just fine as well









well i am 2 for 2 on getting snowed out of ultrasounds. and it hardly ever snows here! i was bound and determined to go but the lab called me to reschedule. waaahh. and isaac never took a nap but spent an hour up in his room 'i awake to go to the hospital now'







: he was more excited than i was

emmalola - i'd be in your exact shoes. deadlines that are too far away are not even deadlines in my book. i am a horrible procrastinator. and yet the thing lurking over my head would drive me nuts too. so you have my sympathies. you shouldn't put pressure on yourself to do anything in the next few weeks. getting clothes on is a triumph when you're nauseous. maybe set yourself some (small) concrete goals for after you hit the 20 week mark. i have the SAME problem right now with this big report i'm supposed to churn out by the end of this month. i open the file and then it sits open and i work on other things and oh it is the end of the day! and i go home. and i am making no progress. it is so overwhelming to me i can't get my teeth into it. even though i know exactly what it should/will say.







: and now i have a snow day to procrastinate. and maybe another one tomorrow. of course i emailed it home but i can't work with isaac bouncing frenetically next to me. or more accurately, on me.

well i dont' know what will happen tomorrow. it will all freeze up again tonight and be another big mess in the morning. i rescheduled the u/s for friday because tomorrow seemed a little too optimistic. and i really *need* to work this week. even though snow days are fun

sarah - that's a longa$$ walk!!! glad you made it home


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
sarah - that's a longa$$ walk!!! glad you made it home









Tell me about it! It was from the downtown Stumptown to MLK and Fremont. DAH-yam. And now my hips hurt. I'm getting old...







:

Sorry to hear you got snowed out of the ultrasound. I'd be pi$$ed, too.

Ooooh I don't whether to hope for another snow day tomorrow or not. The work piles up...


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

posted this in the portland thread, too, but i know you mamas would appreciate it, too, especially those is snowy zones right now:

marek went out to play in the snow with all the neighborhood kids earlier today. he was unsure of it at first, but i opened the garage and let him get accustomed to the cold and the look of it and he could also hear all the kids yelling and laughing and having fun just down the street. i finished getting myself and stefan dressed while he just stood there in the garage watching. bill came home early and ran inside to eat some lunch while i went out with stefan in the sling and marek walking. marek tried sledding (he calls it skiing, though...







) and then when bill came outside, he built a snowperson on our lawn to match all the other neighborhood snowpeople on everyone else's lawns. we came in for a break and had a snack and then we went out again just before it started getting dark. stefan got grumpy so i brought him back in and nursed him to sleep for a nap on the bed. marek and bill ended up playing hockey on the icy street with our neighbor and his son. we finally convinced marek that it was time to go in and get some dinner ready.

so bill quickly slapped together a pizza and put it in the oven and sat down to play guitar hero on the playstation while marek sat on the couch holding the extra guitar hero guitar. after about 10 minutes, i noticed his head kind of bobbing every now and then. i say to bill that marek is getting tired and we should have dinner really soon. i check on the pizza and it's almost done. marek looks semi-alert. i pull the pizza out of the oven to cool and bill keeps playing while i run down the hall to check on stefan who is still sleeping. by the time i come back, marek is fighting, fighting, fighting to stay awake and then just can't and literally falls forward on top of his guitar hero guitar and bonks his head and it doesn't even phase him. i quickly step over and remove the guitar from his lap and pick him and he lays his head down on my shoulder and i just hug him and he falls asleep and is snoring within a minute. i lay him down on his bed and cover him up and he's not wearing a dipe so he's either going to wake himself when he pees all over himself or he will need to go to the potty the instant he wakes up. it was so stinkin' cute to see him having fun in the snow.

back to drinking my tea...

~claudia


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, the snow sounds like fun! It's just like, 10 degrees here this morning. *freezing*....but no snow!







: At least give me snow with this winter, man!








What a sweet playing in the snow story, Claudia!









Heather,







I dated someone who was on this spectrum...dyslexic more than dyspraxic, if that makes sense...but he's my age now and works for Apple.







Glad you got a diagnosis, at least, and can start working on a solution.









(okay, pausing to get annoyed at the police or fire engine or whatever that just roared down my street, sirens blaring. They're gonna wake Rowan!







: Haha. We live two blocks from the fire department--always a place we walk by when we go to the post office)

Anyway, emmalola darling, good for you for making that call! I procrastinate like whoah too, and the telephone+me=Um, NO. I am so bad on the phone.







So I relate. I also relate to some of the overwhelmed feelings you're having. I'm not pregnant, but I sometimes feel like I have to do so much to get what I want, and I always seem to set myself up for failure. *sigh*
So many







s to you. Hope you get some clarity soon. Take care of yourself.

I need to walk more. I have a few hours after our LLL meeting this morning to either go to the gym (blah) or walk around the big mall here (too cold to be outside if it's 10 degrees all day!) so I haven't decided what I will do.

I have my psych appointment this evening. *sigh* Wish me luck. I am both looking forward to it and NOT looking forward to it.








I just need to know what is WRONG with me...

Have a great day, mamas.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Heather, I'm glad you got more information about C. And I really hope that the information means that she gets more help and the right kind of help.







So what *are* you going to do wrt preschool? Any ideas?

EL, I understand just a little too well what you're talking about. (Heck, I've procrastinated on *my* diss *waayy* longer than you have.) I am just nodding my head, about the balance, etc. This is just a very full time of life. I think we do a lot of juggling, and it's hard to keep the balls in the air. (May write more about this elsewhere.)

Renae, good luck to you. Nothing wrong with you. mwah mwah (okay, maybe a little chemical imbalance, but hey, happens to the best of us.)

I have to say, I have been thinking warm thoughts to all the pg mamas out there, all of you. Looking forward to Beth and Lisa's new babies, and finding out Jess' baby's gender, and hoping the sickies go away soon for EL and Jacquie.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

the even more annoying thing was when the lab called they asked if we could come in right then because they wanted to send people home. i told them no because my 2yo was sleeping and scheduled for friday. only to discover after i got off the phone that he WASNT SLEEPING. so gah on that whole thing







the suspense is killing me. i still feel like i am 'cheating' and i should save the suspense for labor but i think i could only do that by having no u/s









i am going HOUSE CRAZEEEEEEEEEEEEe. i've actually been working today and i suppose i should shower. punkin is down for a nap and we are going to go play in the snow when he wakes up. i'm glad to see it is melting on our front porch a little. i have meetings tomorrow and friday which won't get rescheduled. i'm not so scared about driving my car as i am about other people running into ME.

love M's snow play story







. too cute.

renae i hope your psych appt is a positive one. when i feel like 'that' i just want to know WHAT IS WRONG with me too. and WHY ME??? kwim. i always have to think it is not static. it is an ever changing flux of brain chemicals. you can urge them in the right direction and be sure that you won't feel the same tomorrow as you do today. you want it to stay the same when you feel good but are really happy it doesn't stay the same when you feel bad. i always get anxiety in the spring.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Lisa - it is cold enough to snow here and I thought it would
Heather - what a lot to digest and it must feel tough, but also glad to know what is going on
EL- You made the phone call. It is hard to get into something that is 1.5 years away. Especially something that big. DH is also a big procrastinator and he is a fan of the "unschedule"
jstar-the suspense is killing me (maybe I have been listening to sesame street too much)
claudia- DH wants guitar hero! Too funny! What a great snow play time


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hi Mamas!

jstar-I cannot believe you got snowed out of another u//s! Doesn't the weather know that the MMF are dying to know?

I miss elsanne. When ya coming back?

TC-Too too cute about the snow playing story! sure can wipe a boy out!

Sarah-hope you had your walking boots on!

EL-You made a call. That's a start. Starting any project in my book is indeed the hardest. Make small goals for yourself, realistic ones. You can do this!

Lisa-thinking of you and Alison in these final days of pregnancy! My best wishes to you all!

And Fern! Hope all is well with you!

Ducette-very cool about your connection with the hubster!

Renae_:







for a great heart to heart talk with dh. It always feels so good to clear the air a bit. Hope all was well with your appt.

KK-you're rocking the soap, huh? Was my lipbalm homemade by you? It is quite yummy, I enjoy it daily!

heatherfeather_ I'm glad you have something to wor with now. I know Miss C is going to thrive in your love and care. I hope you are handling this OK.







I've never heard of it before, but was reading the link you provided, and so now I feel a little more educated. I hope you have a good team of care providers who can get you the help C needs.

Not much here. Sarah was running a fever Monday and Tuesday. Alot better today, but kept her home for a rash on her face. Pretty sure it was due to the virus, but just in case she was still contagious, I kept her home. So I've been trapped at home and going a bit stir crazy!







: But other than that we're hanging in there. Thinknig of all my maymamas and sending out love!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, DH put more RAM into my computer and it's like a NEW computer!







It rules. Haha.

As for my appt., well, she changed the vitamins, and it turns out the ones I am supposed to start taking today have SO MANY not-good side effects that I REALLY don't want to go there. *sigh* So I am waiting for her office to open and we'll discuss maybe going back to something I was taking before that worked okay (with some tweaking of doses it might work better) Ugh, I dunno. I want to be fixed NOW.







Like it's that easy.
I also have to call my therapist today to get an appointment. I haven't seen this woman in MONTHS.







: I hate these phone calls. I hate having to do all of this.

Anyway, thanks for the support.







I don't know what I would do without my dear May Mama friends!









Rowan is still sleeping (after waking a million times last night!














I am about to get myself a cuppa, first of the day, and I am then going to enjoy the gloriousness of a FAST computer!









Have a great day, mamas.









(I think my nails are getting WAY too long to type properly. Hah)


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your support (and the very stimulating discussion on the YG!). I was able to make an appointment with this guy, and so we meet tomorrow. I'm so dang excited, I don't even have the energy to worry about what I'm going to wear.

Question for the moms of >1 (sorry McSarahB and Renae







) When did you start to show? I feel like my body just poofed up in the past week and now I'm super chubby and soft and not at all fit. Even though I've been trying to exercise. My pants are starting to get tight, I'm so not ready for this part. You know- the "i'm not fat I'm pregnant" stage? Ug. And I'm only 8 weeks. For a few days I was trying to convince myself that I was just constipated, but it's not going away! I feel so... so... thick!

I'm super excited because I had enough energy to clean the house this morning, including mopping. People- I haven't mopped anything in months. And I definitely haven't mopped here since we moved in. It was getting kind of... spotty. AND I'm expecting the delivery truck any minute to come and bring us our new furniture. A REAL bed, a REAL dresser (not a bunch of suitcases on the floor!) and a real sideboard. This is truly exciting. So maybe we can start to unpack a little? maybe? Very nice. I'm even washing the sheets so that when they set up my NEW bed, we can have clean nice smelling sheets to rest in tonight. So excited! I've never had a real bed before- only mattress on the floor! yay! I feel so grown-up.

I feel for you housebound moms. There's supposed to be another storm this weekend and I'm just dreading it. I want to be out and about, you know? I can't take the dog to the dog park because it's too muddy, we can't go hiking or snowshoeing because we don't have 4wd, it's all so stifling. I feel like we moved to from the Northeast but brought our northeast weather with us to NM! I keep telling myself that this is good for the earth- we need the precipitation to alleviate the stress from the drought. Snow is the best precipitation we could get, even if it means I have to spend the winter indoors with a two year old. But jiminy crickets, I'm tired of wearing my clonky snow boots!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ack! Not caught up on this thread. LOVED meeting miss emmalola.
But, check out my story on my blog or if you'd prefer, I can post it here. Harrowing travel travails.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

oh els, i am soooooooooooo soooooooooo glad you are home safely, too.

you rule, mama. :rock:

elola: i felt like i showed really early this past time, too. i needed new pants by the time i was six weeks. and then my retroverted uterus flipped pooched out at around 14 weeks and i felt huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge. i had better clothes this pregnancy, though, so people actually knew i was pregnant much earlier. well, the clothes and the whole subsequent pregnancy showing earlier thing.

going out for a playdate a little later. hopefully marek will stay awake for the 15 minute drive to my new friend's house and we won't have to abandon the playdate attempt halfway there. of course, he will probably be an unreasonable bee-y*tch while we are there, but at least other mamas can help me wrangle him.








for the MMF!

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Elsanne--I am in awe mama...amazed at the kindness of strangers too.

EL--didn't have time (or brain) to comment earlier, but so excited that you have the meeting. And wooot! for furniture and unpacking and making it more home. I totally got that squishy thing until like 18wks or so I think and then sort of started to look a little pg and not just chubby.









Sherri---how are the girlies?? I hear you on the stir crazy-ness. Yesterday we drove to the park on the way back from errands and played for 5 whole minutes until we froze, but it was something!

Renae--







at the wanting the vites to work NOW. I kwym! It is hard to weigh benefits vs side effects...hope you can have a good talk and make a decision that works best for you.

I love the girls' OT. I had left her a message about the dx and the upcoming evals/transition process and she called back today with tons of helpful suggestions. When I get the girls down for a nap, I'm going to call a couple of the hippotherapy places. I can't imagine how excited C would be if she could ride a horse! It's $$, but we'll see. Also inching closer to making some decisions re: babysitting dilemma so we'll see!

Is winter over yet? I'm so not digging our drafty old house at the moment. It hasn't even snowed yet







: and I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yay, els is back! Sorry it was such a pain in the a$$ to get home, but I teared up when read the part about the stranger giving you money. Ah, serendipity and grace.

Heather, your girls' OT does sound great. And hippotherapy sounds so cool (especially if it was hippos instead of horses, but I digress). You are an amazing mom.

Renae, I hope those vitamins kick in good soon!









Today is Alison's last work day before the baby. It's a huge relief that she is done done done. She is due Tuesday. I posted a thread in birth professionals, but does anyone have any words of wisdom on getting Alison to rest after the baby is born? She looked at me like I was insane when I said she should plan to mostly be in bed for a week. What did those of you with two do? What can I say/do to convince her that she needs to prepare for rest time to let her body heal. Here's the link to my other post: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...57#post7052957

love to the may mamas!

p.s. Do you think the other moms of babies born in May but not in our year feel bothered by the fact that we think of ourselves as THE may mamas?


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
p.s. Do you think the other moms of babies born in May but not in our year feel bothered by the fact that we think of ourselves as THE may mamas?









: :insert gaaaaaaaah smilie here:
this made me laugh, lisa...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i don't know about you guys but i pretty much didn't make it off the couch for a week after birthing. i think that will happen again since i am planning to have the MIL the SIL or my mom here to stay. i think alison's body will naturally make her take it easy. unless her personality is to fight her body messages? it came naturally to me and i am not usually that sendentary. but i was wiped out. i was dizzy and shaky when i stood up for a few days.

i am already trying not to pick isaac up. my back is hurting already. really hurting by the end of the day if i've done a lot of 35lb arm curls. 'you get me up!' he definitely doesn't like that i don't want to carry him down our stairs anymore.

el- i felt so CHUBBY and pudgy until more recently. it pooched so early and my pants didn't fit but it was all guts so it was squishy. the first time the uterus pushes the guts up higher but those ab muscles and tight skin still hold it in. the 2nd time the guts get pushed up and into that previously stretched out baby pouch and you get a nice pouch of guts hangin out there







FAB! i even saw pictures of myself at a dinner and i looked really big in the stomach but really NOT pregnant. i am still having paranoia that i don't look pregnant. but i think i do now.

and yay on the furniture and getting settled and unpacked. awesome.

we are out of the house and back to the routine.

i'll have to read els' blog. alas it is lunch time and momma needs F-O-O-D


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Lisa--







there are other May Mamas besides us??







re: the other thread.... I think it hit me more after E's birth than C's that it really behooves one to do nothing. For practical reasons, I stopped bleeding a heckuva lot sooner the less I did. I think for mental health reasons (uti's/reflux/ensuing medical DRAMA not withstanding) I did much better bouncing back with time to rest. Reflecting back on what I thought I knew before C was born, it really just wouldn't have made sense before I had her so perhaps just giving her the info now will be enough?? I think you can also honor her need/want to "do" more by figuring out what things won't be as physically taxing.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Reflecting back on what I thought I knew before C was born, it really just wouldn't have made sense before I had her so perhaps just giving her the info now will be enough?? I think you can also honor her need/want to "do" more by figuring out what things won't be as physically taxing.

This is a very good point (honoring her). I suspect that my nesting instincts are kicking in a bit and I am gearing up to be the Protector of her and the baby. I feel all riled up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i think alison's body will naturally make her take it easy. unless her personality is to fight her body messages?

She is the strongest, most self-sacrificing, English person that I know ("naps are for the weak, sick is a state of mind, all is right in the world if I just can have a cup of tea"). We also don't have a lot of help and within a week or two she will be staying home with both kids on her own. I think she is thinking she should get used to doing it all herself since she's going to have to soon. I want her to take the time we do have to heal for precisly that reason. We don't have much of a safety net and I can't do it for her.

Anyway, I wanted to comment on your meeting tomorrow, EL. Let us know how it goes, rock star.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness, Elsanne. What an incredible story. You are courageous. You are amazing. And dang, if you aren't lucky to meet such wonderful people who would willingly help you out throughout the ordeal. Or maybe I'm just jaded?

Did I mention already that it was so great meeting Elsanne and Sol and Amara? Yesterday the lentil was talking about what he would do the next time Sol come to visit. Like it was going to happen next week, you know? So cute. I know I'm delinquent in uploading photos- will do in the next few days. I promise!

Lisa- It wasn't until after the lentil's birth that I made the connection between overexertion and my general health- after a few days I noticed that I bled a heck of a lot more on the days that I went up and down our three flights of stairs than on the days I stayed in with the lentil and nursed. It became a no-brainer. Nothing like some bright red blood to throw you into a major reality check, you know? (and can I mention that I'm so excited for you guys!! when I first saw your name, I couldn't help but think that maybe this was it....







)

Meeting tomorrow. what do I wear? eeep!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

whatever fits







just kiddin. something tidy but down to earth.

ok tell alison the couch not the bed. from the couch she can watch the world go on around her. she can ask you for food and drinks and she can watch E play and for the time you have off with her you can scurry around and tell her not to move a muscle. also the nursing babe keeps you pretty much 'sitting' a lot also. being in bed doesn't sound very appealing -- unless you tell her 'go nap with the babe'. but for all day it is too remote ..down the hall or upstairs, etc. just tell her you're going to do as much as you can while you have the time because you WANT to







and that will be the biggest help to her. that was what my family did. just brought me drinks or whatever while i nursed and rested. i couldn't get enough ice water those first few weeks. anyway i'm very excited for you two







(three)


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

wow, i can barely keep up with the thread this week. i am feeling a bit overwhelmed with my kids/life right now. john started a new job with an increased commute. he's back to getting home around 7:00, sometimes later.







:

i have had an entire week full of days where I try and try and try to get things done, and nothing seems to move. like i'm in some 4th dimensional holding pattern or something. i feel like i am drowning in laundry and i just can't keep up with it AT ALL. anxiety is high. talk of vitamins is making me wonder if i need them. i am guilty of buying the stigma around them. too bad, because they might have really helped me at certain







: times in my life.

on an upbeat note, i'm going out on sat night! it's my best friend's bday and the crew is going to a cuban bar (complete with cuban band) in the city. i'm so excited to be going out. it's been aaaaaaaaages. i need it bad. fun fun.

oh yeah, and mia has pink eye. and jett is teething badly. let's hear it for days on end in the house! woo hoo! not.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Renae, I had one last thought for you (popped into my head as I was heading to school to pick up T).... if Rowan is still not sleeping well and your sleep is disrupted, it can definitely push you over the edge. In Nov/Dec, L stopped sleeping so well (perma-nursed at night through a big teething/growing jag) and Z went through a phase of waking a lot, too, and it totally trashed me and pushed me over the edge. I don't have any solutions on the sleep front (if I did, I could bottle it and make a bazillion dollars!







), but just wanted to point that out.

I start to show ~20 wks or so (I have a pretty long torso). But before that, I am definitely "not my normal size" (how did you describe it? chubby/soft/not at all fit? uh, check, check, check). EL, did you know that in the 1st tri, bloating and water retention is totally normal, and that some women actually find themselves feeling *smaller* around 12-14 wks when those things can ease for a while? And what you wrote about the weather I could have written. We've had 5 feet+ of snow in a period which is normally dry, and we have thick sheets of ice everywhere. Z hasn't worn his shoes for more than a month (and T takes his to school in his backpack). Total







on the meeting, btw. I suggest wearing clothes.









Hippotherapy and the good OT--rock on, dude. That's awesome.

Lisa, I'm so excited that your baby is going to be here soon. Re that thread--I think that JITMts totally hit the nail on the head, esp. re lochia. She just needs to know that her job post partum (beyond nursing) is to take such good care of herself that the lochia goes away. If it lingers on, if red comes back, she needs more rest. I think you're just going to have to trust that she can be an adult about it and pace herself. The C with T totally kicked my arse. And my 1st V (with Z) was hard, too. I think that one can be wiped out enough that it doesn't take much convincing to rest... (And I didn't really rest after L, because hey--I didn't need to.)

Hey--we *are* the May Mamas (a rock band? a cult?).

Random







to Meg (my fellow *April* Mama







).

Off to read Elsanne's blog.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Holy sh!t Elsanne! I am sending that stranger mega karmic warm fuzzies, and I'm send you 3 chicas mega warm fuzzies for being back in one piece.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Just poking my frazzled head in to say hello. Sounds like I gotta read Elsanne's blog when I get home!








I am here at my friend's house watching her DS and Rowan (they're watching a signing time video.














so I have to go.










Hope you have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everybuggy.

Chaos happening around here, so will be popping in n out. My mom just flew in last night. She's here for six weeks.

Wondering what happened with emmalola's meeting.

Sherri, I missed you too!







:

Meg: mia pink eye, jett teething, mama needs valium. You poor dear! JK on the valium...of course...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I just want to point out how Ducettemama has already joined the MMF team in her siggy! YAY!


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I just want to point out how Ducettemama has already joined the MMF team in her siggy! YAY!

I was just wondering what was going on with Ducettemama this morning! How are you?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my husband is insane. i just embarassed myself


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

frazzled is a good word renae.

but some good news...we are going to visit the hippos....err horses....next Thursday and they may have a spot for C for the next session (only have one spot left) or we might have to go on the waiting list. *fingers crossed*


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Goodness, Elsanne, you are amazing. I think I would have gone off the deep end if that happened to me. You deserve some serious pampering from Viet in the childcare department.

Jstar - everything ok? A little cryptic message to make us worry!

Heather - good news about the hippos. I hope a. you like it and b. if so, they have a space for her!

Lisa - Just a lot of good vibes from me. Your situation is endlessly fascinating to me, (in terms of parenting psychology, etc.) and I think you do an extraordinarily amazing job at being a mother, wife and provider within your beautiful family. And I'm anxiously awaiting any news!









Megan - Have fun on Saturday and drink a mojito for me, 'k?

So today was my first day of clinic (orientation) and it was pretty darn good. The MWs seem really...balanced...and I think it will be a good learning experience. Maybe more on the YG later.









DH leaves Sunday am and I am starting to get that anxious feeling of oh-my-god-how-i-am-ever-going-to-get-through-five-days-without-him. Mamas, I don't do well on my own.







:

OK, speaking of which, he is herding the toddler during his work hours while I do this, so better go do my job.

S.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

sarah, you want some company next week sometime in the evening while he's gone? i haven;t seen you in forever and i'm sure L & M would enjoy play time... let me know.

fiddle & lisa + alison: thinking of you all...

heather: very cool about the hippos, err... horses.









~c


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
sarah, you want some company next week sometime in the evening while he's gone? i haven;t seen you in forever and i'm sure L & M would enjoy play time... let me know.

Wow, sure! That would be great. M, T, W I get home about 5ish and Thursday I am free anytime after 3:30 pm.

Cool.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

gah...no fair, I want to go play with you guys too! Must start saving pennies for pdx trip! Sounds like it will be a







: week, sarah...maybe you and dh need to go out for mojitos upon his return!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

sorry about the cryptic message. dh played a joke on me and it was pretty retarded.

anyway ITS A BOYYYYYYYYYY! no girls for the jstar. i cried at the u/s and the poor technician kept saying how perfect everything looked to make me feel better. and i AM happy about that and i'm fine with baby brother. baby brother will be fun. i just had to let go of the girl thing and it was a little painful







: the kinda biggest thing is that she said it was measuring 99th% on everything so she thinks it is probably older than my edd indicates. i'm pretty positive about conception date so i'm going to check for a conception date calculator and see what that says. right now i'm going on lmp. i also think....well isaac is and always has been huge. and you all know i have a HUGE fear of having a HUGE baby. eeeeeeeek scary. plus she was saying my ob may want to move up the date. and all that says to me is 'move up the induction date.' i will stick my ground. i know my lmp and i am pretty positive about the conception date. i'm a little worried about GD tho. when do they usually do that test? i can't remember

fingers crossed on getting in on the horses which may be hippos. isaac LOVES seeing horses. how fun for C!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

jstar---welcome to the two the same club!! it's fun, really! sorry to hear about the sadness though! I think the gd stuff is 24-28wks? iirc, isaac *is* a huge boy...wasn't he the one who was in 6-9mos sleepers at not even 3 mos?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

AAAAAAH jstar how very exciting to discover you are having boy #2! Hey, that's three for three of the pdx mamas with child #2!

I hear ya mama on the girl thing. I think it's very natural to want a girl, most women I know do--there just IS something about women, isn't there? It's important to have some good men raised by amazing women out in the world.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, my. Two boys- there's a part of me that wants two boys, and another part of me that would be so desperately happy with a girl. I want a girl because I love girly stuff. Is that bad? I'm a consumer! But I'm also slightly ambivalent about having a girl because I have such a wierd relationship with my own mom, and because my brother and I are similarly spaced in years and we really struggled in our relationship. I want to start fresh with a boy, and I know I'm good with boys so I'm a lot more confident about parenting boys. I still have like two months before I find out too. blah!

Update- the meeting was today and it went so incredibly well. I was expecting 20 minutes, and we were there for an hour and a half. The only down side was that I was starting to get really nauseous during the meeting but I didn't want to be popping jolly ranchers (my only savior) while having this Very Important Meeting with a Very Important Elder. But he was absolutely wonderful and helpful and amazing and gave me so much food for thought. He also gave me a few phone numbers and ideas, so it gives me a great game plan for next week.

Ug. The morning sickness comes and goes now- I'm completely convinced the acupuncture has done it's job. Incredible, really. But the problem now is that there's this part of me that is freaked out that there is something wrong with the baby and I'm so close to freaking out and demanding an ultrasound or something at my appointment next week. It's so hard to just trust the process and know that whatever happens will happen. I want information!


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I finally read the blog Els and WOW. Kindness of strangers. And funny about the unkindness of some too HUH!
And why don't airports have playgrounds? Heathrow does.

Jstar, two the same will be fun, but I understand that it must hard to let go of the girl.

EL- I hope it is a girl if you like girly stuff, but I admit that all the mermaids and barbies and polly pockets are making me a little crazy. Especially all the very tiny accesories.







:
And think of storing the toys for two genders!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i am into 'girly' too. i saved barbies and dolls and i had visions of my someday daughter playing with those same things and inheriting my jewelry and other girly things. and jewelry that i don't even have yet passing through the family kinda things. my mom has quilts that have gone to the oldest daughter of the oldest daughter for generations. what if the oldest daughter doesn't have an oldest daughter? anyway that is all just schtuff and my mom and i are kind of sentimental like that. i know my mom was dying for a girl too but she held it together really well when i told her (acted very positive). i have a wierd relationship with my mom although we are really close. we have more of a 'struggle' dynamic and she prefers my sister. we just get in headstrong spats if we spend more than a week together. i am more my dad's favorite. but that didn't really deter me from wanting a daughter! c'est la vie.

so 2 boys 3 years apart. they'll have a buddy. i have a basement full of cute boy clothes too so hey...we're all ready! don't have to buy a thing.

emily - trust the glimmers of nausea you still get are a sign everything is peachy in there. and that is great your meeting went so well! it should feel like major progress

sfo has a small playground. we walked for EVER to go visit it last time







it is just one tube play structure and a tornado simulator. i was pretty into the simulator myself







: i agree all airports should have playgrounds.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yay, jstar on the boy news!

i know what you mean about the girl thing. it would have been nice if this one were a girl, but i'm really happy we have another boy. and he's so stinkin' cute! smiley, smiley, smiley, so unlike marek was as a baby and most of the time still is with strangers, but not stefan. nope, he smiles at the produce lady we see all the time at the market, he smiles at other moms, he smiles at himself in the mirror, he smiles at anyone who makes a cute-sounding voice. it never ceases to amaze me how different their personalities are even though S is only 4 months old.

oh, and that's another thing, FOUR MONTHS OLD!!! sheesh, where did the time go? just about this time last year i was in denial that i was even possibly pregnant. weird, weird, weird...

okay, gotta snuggle with my boys for a bit. well, the big one and the bigger one. the little one is sleeping, which is good because he was a velcro baby today and didn't nap well but it wasn't nearly as bad as the other day.

have a good weekend, mama-jamas! MMF!

~claudia


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Hugs to jstar and emmalola. jstar, if you want me to go over your dates with a fine-toothed comb, I will. We just had that lecture.







Also, I gather you didn't end up with the early GD screen? They usually do the routine ones at about 28 weeks around here.

emmalola, there is nothing wrong with a little paranoia in the first trimester - totally normal.







Of course you are worried - you are pregnant. You only have a couple more weeks until the heartbeat, right? Can you hold off until then? And if not, don't feel bad about going for something stronger (i.e., visuals).

nugget - glad you are feeling better.

Off to bed and homework...toodles, poodles.

S.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jess, I was just talking to dh the other day about having 2 boys. When I found out T was a boy, I have to admit (I can finally admit) that I was disappointed. And then I never expected that Z would be anything *but* a boy. While it *is* nice to have a girl thrown into the mix, it has also been a *lot* of fun to have 2 boys. I think they will probably be closer as adults than L will be to either of them, too. (And I will admit that a little bit of me wanting #4 is to have *another* girl--total







I know.)

I 2nd what elsanne said--I think about the impact I can have raising 2 sensitive, feminist, peaceful men.

Please try not to worry about the big baby thing. All 3 of mine have been big (I think same range as Isaac). The 2nd baby coming out your hooha is much easier. My ob never breathed a *word* to me about GD, even though my fetuses measured big. She just figured that big, late babies are the way I make them. I hope you get cut the same slack.

OMG--airports with playgrounds--excellent idea.

EL--when I started going nutty about "something being wrong" with L, it turned out to be because I was carrying a girl.

I hear you, TC, about time flying. L is closing in on 9 mos. She's cruising, and she's *big*. (Dh and I were just commenting on how she's well over 20 lbs--per our bathroom scale--and that was such a HUGE hurdle for Z.)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

G'morning everymama!

Ack.















:

emmalola, so great to have seen thine countenance and imagine the worry-furrows on your brow in person.







Pregnancy is such a mixed bag of emotions and try, try to trust the process. I know you know that but it really is all you can do. Maybe look at it as a couple weeks to practice that like a meditation.







:


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

oooh sarah, yes please







my lmp was aug 22. we dtd aug 31. we only dtd one other time that cycle which was a few days before i would have gotten my period. and i had already had a faint faint faint + test by then. so i'm pretty sure it was the 1st time in the cycle that did the trick. plus i felt sore boobs by the end of labor day weekend and took the test which yielded the faint line sept 4. so by my calcs it was an early ovulation and i'd probably be due closer to may 24 than may 30. my ob is using may 30.

mostly i just hope he isn't born on may 26 for isaac's sake









thanks kk for the encouraging words about big babies and the 2nd birthing







and how fun 2 boys are. (and i love the recent pics your dh has posted of your kiddos







) i really expected this one to be a boy although i was obviously holding out hope. i thought it *might* be a girl because i had been so much sicker this time. part of the reason i decided to find out was because i knew i'd be crying in the delivery room









claudia - i hope our 2nd one is as chill as happy S. isaac was a fussbudget.

you know the best thing about this time around? i don't have the 9-month internal debate i had about circ!

it's funny because i have blue paint (really light light muted blue) and i've been bugging doug to paint the bedroom. he asked if i was sure i wanted to paint it blue before finding out. it would have been pretty for a girl too but he did have me 2nd guessing myself. ha. now i think it will be perfect. i am always the painter around here so that is my goal for the weekend. doug just took isaac to swimming so i can do a little work this morning. i'm so swamped at work right now. bleh. luckily i brought stuff home.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, May 30 is better for the whole induction thing, right? The later the better. By doing the routine rules I get May 29 or 30. But you are right, it would have been an early ovulation, or your DH's sperm could have stuck around a few days. I think the later date is better in terms of induction risk, though. And the US is saying what date? There is a newish rule that says that in a 2nd trimester US, if the ultrasound and LMP dates differ by +/- 14 days, go with the US. But if it's withing that 14 days, go with the LMP. But of course not all OBs follow that rule. You could play that card - I think it's an ACOG guideline - if you do get the induction pressure.

And hey, Lily has an Aquaducks class this morning, too, at Mt. Scott. DH says she's the oldest kid in the class.

Ummm today I think we will try to get a few more fish and hopefully a frog. Otherwise it's homework and housework (hah - two different things) and getting DH ready to go. Which means I want everything totally lined up for me to breeze through next week - stocked larder, laundry folded, etc.

There is a tiny chance that I may go to a NARAL banquet tonight. The med school faculty give 5 free tickets to med or CNM students each year, and I'm on the list. But there are more than 5 people ahead of me, so I probably won't get one. If so, though, it will be cool. It's one of those chichi $125-a-plate fundraising affairs with some famous person speaking, etc. Ooh!

OMG KK I can't believe L is 9 mos. Holy crap. And S 4 mos...jeez! Claudia, are you bringing him with tomorrow? I'd love to see him.

S.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Gosh.. it's been awhile since I've checked in and I feel sort of bad since I feel on top of the world right now.

I, at the moment (and it will probably change within an hour..







) feel like I have my kids tackled. Isaac has finally hit the point where he is really communicating with his "eeehh!" cry and pointing and they both are playing fantastically together. Well.. Dom has been dying for this moment as he's been so excited over Isaac and Isaac would never play with him until now. I feel like they are at the perfect age and I am just enjoying them so much. I feel like it only gets easier from here once Isaac starts conversing, and that's such a relief. But in way, it's like saying goodbye to my baby.







Even though he is a toddler.. I considered him my baby still- and a part of me always will- but he's turning into such a big boy now! Right before my very eyes..

Life is a beautiful thing.

Now.. for jstar... I have a special message for you.

With Isaac I had an ultrasound to figure out what the sex was/other reasons and instructed the tech to ONLY tell DH. DH was the only one who knew and I have a problem of figuring out his suprises... so I told him NOT under ANY cirumstances to reveal the gender to me- this would be the one suprise he was totally in control of. He didn't.. but I had myself CONVINCED it was a girl. I spent a TON of money on pink clothes/accessories- basically anything girly I could get my hands on. All through my pregnancy I was convinced it was a girl... even labor. I brought THE most beautiful outfit to my birthcenter and as I pushed Isaac out.. they said, "Oh my goodness! It's a boy!" excitedly, and all I could think was- "Oh crap- I am going to have so much stuff to return!"














: I really was in awe of my beautiful son, and I really was excited to have him- but because this is online and I feel safe enough to admit it- I mourned a baby I felt I had lost. I know it sounds totally stupid, but I felt like I was missing the daughter I had prepared for.. where was she? It took me a little bit to get over- so I feel knowing before hand is definetely better than after the fact. And you know what- I am SOOOO glad it was a boy. Dominic and Isaac have a blast together and play with each other in only the way that brothers can. I love it.. and while I still keep hope for a girl- I did come to the acceptance of loving having two sons. So, don't worry- it's normal to feel a little deflated of your hopes for a daughter- but you really will enjoy having two boys!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

dang we're in aquaducks at mt scott too. 9:35 class. i wish lily and isaac were in the same class! dh came home and said 'isaac is the oldest by a long shot'







that's so funny

awww ducettemama - that is a sweet story. i'm so amazed your dh let you buy all that stuff without letting out the secret







what a man. that is exactly how i feel --i'm just feeling it now rather than at the birth. and that was part of the reason i wanted to find out i decided. because i think this is our last babe i knew i had a lot vested in the possiblity of girl or boy. and i did kind of feel like i was mourning yesterday. i woke up feeling a lot better about it today. i talked to my friend who has had 3 miscarriages in a row now and she said at least you can have a baby! and i DO feel so immensely grateful that it looks like a healthy baby in there and that it has been easy to get pregnant. i'm happy. i'm curious what this little guy will be like and look like and all that stuff


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Any names picked out, pregnant mamas?


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi all! It's me, the ever-tardy May mama! I have been reading, just not writing. I spend my free time trying to eat small snacks or resting. That's the height of excitement here in our home lately.

It's been a yucky week for me, nausea-wise. I've thrown up multiple times, always at night. It just ain't fun. But, I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, so I keep thinking it's gotta get better sometime soon, right???? Though, with G, I think I was like this until more like 14 or more weeks.

On to May Mama news:

Jstar-Wow, 2 boys! Everyone has said some wonderful things about the girl/boy conundrum. I feel a lot like you and Emmalola. I would really like this one to be a girl. Yet I know a boy would be wonderful and great and all that. I thought G would be a girl, and when he came out and wasn't, it just didn't matter. We are not finding out because 1) our insurance doesn't cover u/s (heck, it doesn't cover birth), so unless something else warrants it, we won't do it; 2) our midwife doesn't do them anyway; and 3) we still want the surprise. Part of me really wants to know if it's worth hanging on to all the boy clothese we have, but we also have lots of non-gender specific infant stuff because we didn't know G's sex. So, I think some of it will be used anyway.

There is something about a girl, and I've had dreams this one is a girl and tend to think of this baby as "she." I realize I could just be projecting, though, so I will prepare myself for whatever. And, this *is* it, girl/boy or what have you.

Emmalola-Glad your interview went so well. It must feel so good to get something done like this. I've been following the YG convo, too. Small steps like this have a huge impact and do make a difference.

I'm also glad the accupuncture has helped your nausea. I had that done when pg with G but that was in another city, so I haven't hooked up with one here. Maybe I should try it. Did you find the needles helpful or the herbs or both? Last time I went when pg with G, she recommended ginger tea so I did that each morning. However, the thought of doing that again makes me nauseous, so I haven't tried it.

Goodness, I'm neglecting many of you, I know. Thinking of fiddle and Lisa/Allison and anxiously awaiting happy news!

Oh, and Elsanne-I was reading your blog and wishing so badly that we still lived only 45 minutes from the Houston airport like we used to! And, it's not for just anyone I would wish I were back in Texas, believe me







. I'm so glad it worked out....I know so many folks who live in the area that we could have called on your behalf, as well (remember that if you're ever unfortunate enough to have to get stuck there again). I'm glad it all worked out, but, man that sucks.









And as far as names, we've had the same girl name picked out for 10 years: Julianna Grace (would probably call her Annie as Julia was my grandma and Julie is my sis). No boy names, yet. I've never liked many boy names; Gabriel is my fave







We kinda like Joel. I've always like Matthew, but it's so overused.

Must veg for a while in front of TiVo. Night, all.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm up soooooooo late! :yawning: Because I watched AFI on SNL tonight!







I'm such a fangirl!








But goddess, SNL SUCKS nowadays (Except Weekend Update. That still rules)!
I haven't watched it in a looooooooong time (because, really, up from 11:30-1am??? No WAY!) and I am disappointed. Some skits still made me laugh though.
I remember staying up late to watch Aerosmith play on Wayne's World, back when SNL was the best thing *ever*.








Okay, enough gushing out of me.










jstar, two boys! Wow! My friend just had TWIN boys (in addition to their 3yo girl!) so um, yeah.







:








I think I may have shared this before, but I had been hoping for a girl when I was pregnant with Rowan. I had one pregnancy several years ago, and I lost it, and somehow, I was sure it was a girl, and I mourned the loss, but when I became pregnant the second time, I guess I was hoping for that little girl spirit to return to me. DH even had a couple dreams of us having a girl!








I also think I was fairly certain, even back then, that I would only have one biological child.
So...I wanted to know beforehand. Clear as day, it was a boy, and I admit it; on the way home from that appointment I cried. I had to let go of that wish for a girl and then I thought "oh crap! I have no boys' names!"









And, of course, now I can't imagine a life without my Poopy McPooperton.








Those girly wishes are SO valid!









Speaking of Rowan, we went to a friend's birthday/housewarming party this evening, and he was up till 10pm! He was the only child at the party and he was just so, so cute. He had such a good time. At one point I was rocking with him in a rocking chair, and he lifted his head from my chest and said "Mama, go sit over there!" and pointed to a hard-backed chair in another part of the room. I told him I wanted to stay in the rocking chair and he said "But that one DOESN'T rock" so I looked at him and said "You just want me to sit in that other chair so I don't rock you to SLEEP!" and he said "Yeah!"







Such a party babe.

Okay, it's way too late. I think it's time for bed. Still not sure if I will sleep in and miss church tomorrow.







: There's a congregational meeting that I should go to, and I have leftover brownies to bring to coffee hour.









Have a good night-er-morning, mamas!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Well, May 30 is better for the whole induction thing, right? The later the better. By doing the routine rules I get May 29 or 30. But you are right, it would have been an early ovulation, or your DH's sperm could have stuck around a few days. I think the later date is better in terms of induction risk, though. And the US is saying what date? There is a newish rule that says that in a 2nd trimester US, if the ultrasound and LMP dates differ by +/- 14 days, go with the US. But if it's withing that 14 days, go with the LMP. But of course not all OBs follow that rule. You could play that card - I think it's an ACOG guideline - if you do get the induction pressure.

forgot to answer this. i don't think it could be off by 14 days. if anything it is all within a 5 or 6 day period.....which to me isn't a huge deal. i'm not sure what my doc will say. he isn't super induction happy but he also does it. last time at 41w he told me i could make an appt to get induced if i wanted. i didn't. he did make one for the day before i would have hit 42w. i was really ready and already dilated quite a bit so while i wasn't prefering to induce i was pretty sure at that point that a tiny nudge was going to produce real labor. (thankfully i went into labor the day before.) i read about obs on livejournal that 'dont go past 41w and require NSTs after 40w' and he definitely isn't in that vein. i never had another u/s or anything. so i'm pretty sure he will be laid back. unless the size thing worries him







: it kinda worries me. but i also have read so many times about u/s weight estimates being off by 3 or 4 lbs. but from what the technician said all the measurements indicated it was probably older than i thought. or just big. i can't even remember when my next ob visit is.

i don't know....i'm still relative light years away from having to worry about it.

names. gah. i have had a boy name i love for 2 months now and dh doesn't want it (jasper). so we've gotten nowhere yet. boy names are so hard i think. we had a girl name we both liked (beatrix and call her bea). i decided i'll just call the kid jasper no matter what we name it









you are up late renae







i can't imagine life without my 'little man' either. he makes my day, every day. i'm sure it will be like that again.

jaqueline - i'm so sorry you are barfy! ugh. i seem to get past the nausea mostly by 15-16w. so you're getting closer!

i should be going to bed too


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

*bursts in the door, gasping for breath after running to catch up*
*collapses on the floor, panting* I'm still here!

jstar, on the Fear of a Huge Baby - what KK said is true (I think it was KK, my head is spinning from all the catching up), the second baby is just easier, or at least that was my experience. My first was average-sized, 7.12, and pretty textbook labor and delivery. My second was much bigger, 9.2, and a whilrlwind 3.5 hour labor with about 10 minutes of pushing, no tears or anything. My third (and final, thank you) was 10 lbs 9 oz, and the easiest labor of the three. Longer than the second, but easier. His delivery was difficult but that was because he had his cord super-tight around his neck, not so much because of his size. I pushed for less than a minute with him. So a bigger baby doesn't necessarily mean a harder labor or birth. Someone told me once (maybe even my midwife) that a bigger baby is usually fatter, and fat is squishy, so not to let it worry you.

How big was Isaac?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I must share a cute conversation I had with DD2 the other day. She climbed up on my lap to give me a hug, and then she sat back and examined my face. She reached up and stroked my eyebrows and said "Mama, what's this?"
Me: Eyebrows.
DD: Eyebrows?
Me: Yes, eyebrows.
DD: You have eyebrows.
Me: Yes, I do have eyebrows.
DD: I don't have eyebrows.
Me: Yes, you do.
DD: NO, I *DON'T*!! (very emphatic about this)
Me: (chuckling of course) Sure you do. Everyone does.
DD: NO, I DON'T!! (she grabs her forehead and pulls back her hair with both hands. I almost pee in my pants)
Me: Sure you do. They're right here. (I took her fingers and put them on her eyebrows)
DD: (her eyes get super-big, and this expression of wonder is on her face) Mama, I have EYEBROWS!!!

It was sooo funny. Love the toddler conversations.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Renae-I was so thinking of you when we stayed up to watch SNL ourselves. Luckily, in the Mountain time zone, it's on from 10:30-midnight, so we usually see the first 1/2 and then fall asleep in bed. I worked till 9 last night, so I had a little extra energy to burn, I guess







Anyway, when I saw them introduce AFI, I put 2+2 together and realized that was *your* AFI







The show ain't what it used to be, but we still watch, just to keep up with the kids, ya know. "The First Person Dancing in the World" skit was kinda funny, but maybe we were just exhausted.

Miss Juice, love your eyebrow story. Very funny. They are very sure of themselves at this point aren't they?

Also glad to hear so many say their subsequent birth(s) were easier. G's wasn't awful, by any means, but I am looking forward to spending much less time in labor. I know it could also be longer, but I'm hoping for the best.

Off to find some breakfast.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh, and I wanted to give a shout out to Heather....I've been following all your posts and just wanted to give you a







. What a strong mama!


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Actually, what Danile said is totally why I needed to know when I was pg with T. I wanted to not be sad about anything when he was born, and I was afraid I'd be a little sad if he turned out to be a boy. It was really good for me to have a few months to privately get used to it (we didn't tell anyone the gender till he was born).

Jess, even though L was my smallest (by a couple of ounces, at 9 lbs 2 oz), she had the biggest head, and it was still the easiest birth, easiest recovery, etc. (And head, not squishy fat, is what matters when you're pushing it out your yoni.) I was on my hands and knees, and I think that's a *great* position for birthing a big baby.

Also, my babies have always measured big on u/s--usually ~6 days "ahead", but I've never had my edd moved up. I worried through my pg with L that the labor was going to be really long (like Z's) and that pushing was going to be hard (like it was with Z), and it was all worrying for *nothing*.

Maybe this is a weird thing, but I take pride in producing big, healthy babies. You should too.









Jasper is a *beautiful* name (it has been on my list, and dh has crossed it off). Julianna is lovely, too.

Jacquie... I have been passed a *ton* of girl stuff, and I still have a ton of it. Would you like me to select the nicest stuff and bring it to you the next time I'm hopping over the mts (in late March, I think)? Are you okay with pink? I'm afraid I'll be cursing you to have a 2nd boy, but I can't think of anyone I'd rather give this stuff to.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

That purple face is supposed to be a kiss. mwah mwah to Jacquie.







(Dunno if what I said about girl clothes came off the way I meant it--what I mean is that golly gee, I'd be so excited to pass you girly clothes!)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jacquie, you would not beLIEVE the # of times I wished fervently for the same (that you still lived there). Thanks for the nice thoughts.

HiLARious conversation Juice! I am so glad to see you back here, I was wondering if you had dropped out or were just skipping school.

toddler on lap, in my way, baby crying. guess that's all for the moment.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

More to say on this but everymama: my mother is here.

Yeeeaaaah.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

els & hf: argh on mothers.

juice:







was just thinking this morning where you had gotten off to.

ducette: omigosh, he kept the gender of babe #2 a secret for the whole pregnancy? even amidst the girly clothes buying? and you didn't make him tell you? wow to both of you.

totally last minute, we made the 3 hour drive up to seattle (and then afterwards, the 3 hour drive back home) to have dinner with my sis who is there for a librarians conference. she flew in from michigan in hopes of networking and perhaps scheduling some interviews for library positions in the northwest so they would move here after graduation in late april. yay! she has an interview with king couty (seattle area) libraries tomorrow morning, so send her some good vibes. oh, and on the drive, both of them slept most of the way up AND most of the way back down, too. crazy.

fiddle's mama blessing is this afternoon, and miss sarah-bee and miss jstar will be there, too. yippee! i will try and get piccies.

~claudia


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
HiLARious conversation Juice! I am so glad to see you back here, I was wondering if you had dropped out or were just skipping school.

Aw, thanks







: I never think anybody misses me. I've actually been coming too class (most days) but I've had, um, laryngitis. Actually DS insists on holding my hand while nursing, so I can't really type then, and since that's the only time I actually sit down these days, it's been hard to post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Maybe this is a weird thing, but I take pride in producing big, healthy babies. You should too.

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
fiddle's mama blessing is this afternoon, and miss sarah-bee and miss jstar will be there, too. yippee! i will try and get piccies.

I'll be thinking fine fiddly thoughts for you this afternoon, ffern.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

KK-some girly clothes would be super. However, make sure you keep what *you* might need first







Getting some of your stuff would be very special and knowing that Miss L had worn them only adds to it







:

This is actually the second offer of girl clothes I've received since being pregnant...with G, I received lots of boy clothes from people we knew (before we knew he was a "he"). I'm not going to take it as a sign, though.

Of course, this week G has been saying there is a girl AND boy in mama's tummy. TWO babies. I don't really think so (yet he told me there was a baby in my tummy before I even knew I was pg). When we hear the hb on Friday, I guess we'll know. Twins don't even run in our family, so the chances are totally slim. And, please, TWINS? I don't even want to go there.

Making Arthur mac 'n' cheese for lunch....better check it (I'm such a chef today).


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

meant to write this earlier but this dang mamabrain forgot--

jacquie: i know your labor with G and mine with M were soooooooooooooo similar, and i fully believe that i manifested my much shorter labor with S AND the fact that M slept through the whole thing in the room next door and i didn't have to worry about a care provider for him or that bill would be pulled away from laboring me to attend M. visualize, visualize, visualize...

~c


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm excited for the blessingway. i just hopped on here to check what i need to bring before i get in the shower. yippeee

isaac was 9lb2oz. i'm SO happy to hear stories of bigger babies that are easier to birth because isaac was so hard on the yoni. and i was proud of his size mostly because he really *never* seemed frail to me. he could hold his head up from day 1 and was just a solid little thing. oddly his chest was bigger than his head. i didn't worry much about him stopping breathing or anything. he just felt so 'there'

cute story juice









jasper came to me either in a dream or 1st thought on waking up and it was the first name i felt a 'bond' to. i just started calling it jasper and dh says 'so you think its a boy?' i guess it is as close as i get to any woooo intuition. i wish dh liked it. but he says middle name is ok.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Thinking warm fuzzy thoughts toward Fernie (don't I always?
















Jess, maybe you can work on him.









Jacquie, I don't know why, but I really think you're having a girl (and I'll admit now, I really thought Jess was having a boy). I'll work on the sorting.

TC, I hope your sis gets a NW job. And *wow* on the drive.

Hugs on the mother front.

We're getting *yet more snow* so I doubt I'm going to make the drive down to the other end of the metro area to see my mom tomorrow. Enough with the snow already.







:


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Not much time to post but I am thinking of you all with







!
Miss Juice, of COURSE we miss you! Glad to see you back!







I get that way sometimes too, but I think it's just my oft-depressive state: "oh, woe is me, no one would care if I dropped off the face of the planet!"















NOT to say YOU were doing that! It's just what *I* do. Hehehe.

Yeah, SNL, not so great, AFI=GREAT!







I laughed during the "First Man Dancing" skit too though. That ruled. Weekend Update still made me happy too.

Anyway, we're going to a friend's this morning, and we're still in our pajamas. Rock on. I have a million loads of laundry to do (HOW does this happen?!) and Rowan is watching Caillou.







: I have to convince him that wearing a heavy coat would be a good idea in the SNOW.
Yep, finally snowing here! Nothing major, but it's cool. Heehee.

You're all in my thoughts. Elsanne:







Fiddle, Heather, everymama:









More later!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Yep, he kept it a secret the whole time... but I will not take credit for not trying to pry it out of him.







I definetely put an effort forth.







Isaac was two pounds bigger than Dominic... and was born at 7#10. The ultrasound tech (I know.. by that time I was anti u/s.. but he was breach... so i picked my battles..) told me Isaac would be close to 11#. That was only a week before he was born. Soo... I take what they say with a grain of salt.

My biggest advice... DON'T STRESS! Let nature takes it course, you'll be fine.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

here's my parenting Sol struggle of the week:

WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH THE OBSESSION FOR SWEETS AND TV????

These are limited items, but not forbidden--she sees tv at other houses, and constantly clamors to go to those houses. She has sweets at other houses, and constantly clamors for sweets.
She asks for one thing (want cookie, mami) then when I tell her where/when she will have cookies (not here or now) she either fixates on it, asking over and over, or she goes to the next vice: (wanna see tv, mami). Repeat story.

So, it's not that she is not allowed these things, which would be my first thought about why she is obsessing. I know both things are addictive, but what gives? This is ridiculous.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DucetteMama21842* 
The ultrasound tech (I know.. by that time I was anti u/s.. but he was breach... so i picked my battles..)

Hey now... you are apologizing in a "no apology zone". We here in MMF land, do not require, expect or otherwise desire apologies for choices you make. We trust you to do what you feel is right at all times, and will accept no apologies for that watsoever.














Serisouly, we are all on our own path and are learning as we go. No one should ever feel bad about that.









Okay, gotta run. Off to Trader Joes.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Hey now... you are apologizing in a "no apology zone". We here in MMF land, do not require, expect or otherwise desire apologies for choices you make. We trust you to do what you feel is right at all times, and will accept no apologies for that watsoever.














Serisouly, we are all on our own path and are learning as we go. No one should ever feel bad about that.









Okay, gotta run. Off to Trader Joes.









: Is she not the coolest, this Meg creature? It's true, ducette--we are a special non-judgmental corner of MDC. We don't agree on everything (thank GAWD) but we don't harsh on each other either.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Got up before the crack of dawn to send T and dh on a school ski trip.







(Okay, occasionally, the snow *is* useful for something, though I'm glad that they're going on a school bus and don't have to drive.) When I dropped them off, the sky was lavender, the mts were pink, the fresh snow was obscenely sparkly... Okay, yes, yes, this is all why we moved back to CO from CA.

Z (and Miss L, of course) and I are going to our playgroup "alone" today. We'll go to a cafe afterward with some friends (for some reason, Z gets really excited about this, even though he generally doesn't get a treat when we do this). I think he's excited about being the big boy today. He's also asked to make popcorn this afternoon...

Danile, I told my dh about what you said (not finding out/getting lots of girl stuff), and he was incredulous. "He let her do that and he didn't say a peep???"









Els, Z has had candy literally about *twice* in his life, but he's been talking about it A LOT. (T didn't at this age, because of course he hadn't even had SUGAR by this age, forget about CANDY. Much easier route, but with the orally challenged 2nd child, we did things differently.) But for him, I think it's totally a hypothetical thing. He likes to let me know that he likes it and he wouldn't mind having some. (Right now.)







:


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Well.. not that he didn't say a peep. Actually, the story is pretty hilarious. He was VERY serious about not letting me find out the real gender. The US tech kept saying "he" this and "he" that... so when we left the appt. I was balling I was so upset that the gender was exposed when I clearly stated I didn't want to know! Trying to keep the secret and calm me down he made the single biggest mistake in that situation,







he told me, "well.. when she showed me the sex.. there was nothing between the legs. Doesn't that mean girl?" From there.. I lost it. He tried quite a bit to say, "It could still be a boy. What are you going to do if it's a boy?" etc. throughout the rest of the pregnancy.. but there was no stopping a mama with a girl induced obsession.







So.. there's the full story.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Yes, total







: to Meg. And she's right. Don't apologize.

I'll even go so far as to say that I have had the nuchal and 20 wk u/s done in each pg (and about a billion u/s done to monitor my plentiful and painful ovarian cysts, in part to avoid surgery), and for *me*, it's about feeling that everything is okay and not worrying. Yeah, I know that something *could* be wrong that wasn't detected, and that radiation is probably not good for fetuses, but for me, it's a trade-off for the peace of mind. If we have a 4th, I will do all this again (though I would consider a hb next time).


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Okay, I'm chatty this a.m. One more thing--will you mamas help me come up with a sr. title? It's something I needed to do, oh, about 1000 posts ago.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

ACK ACK ACK emergency, emergency. WHHHHHYYYY does this happen to me?! DH left yesterday, nanny just called in sick (horrible cold, nausea, cramps - ick) and I have clinical today 12-6pm. Not class, which I could easily skip, but clinical, that I need to go to in order to have a case study to present on Wednesday, and that if I miss I have to make up during Spring Break.







:







:







: The nanny felt bad for calling in but I know she is really sick - I don't blame her one bit. Actually, I blame, DH.







: No, not really, it's just circumstance. UGH UGH UGH Now I have to call my 2 "emergency" back-up CCPs but I am pretty sure neither of them is available today. UGH

ANYWAY, on a lighter note, Fiddle's birth blessing was won.der.ful. Sooo nice. A room full of awesome women surrounding her with positive energy. I'll let her tell the story, too. It was so nice to see Claudia and jstar, too. And I might see Claudia again tonight, although I must tell you, C, that Lily is a bit snotty. I'll keep you updated.

UGH, back to freaking out...























S.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, Sarah!!! egads!!! Wish you could just drop L off over here.

kk, you are chatty! And that is truly INCREDIBLE that your kids have had sweets twice in their lives. I mean, it is a daily struggle for me because of how Mexicans feed their kids--they see nothing wrong with a lollipop for a baby--


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Hello may mama madames,

We had a nice weekend. Alison is not feeling birthy yet. The baby is feeling different to me - more squashy and it's a lot harder to feel the head. I have very little experience in feeling tummies and determining positioning, but I was a little worried when the baby seemed to shift so much. I am thinking that it's just the baby shifting down and the head is too low to hold, but I have a teeny tiny worry about breech or posterior presentation after she told me she felt big movement all over and then little movement down low. She's back to feeling movement on top though, so I am reassured for the most part. OB appointment tomorrow during which I am going to ask that she show me more about feeling for position and also let her know that I am interested in catching the baby.









Jstar - I totally understand where you are coming from with wanting to know the gender so you can get used to it. I have lesbian friends who had an ultrasound with both of their pregnancies because they really wanted a girl and couldn't imagine raising boys. They ended up with three boys (one singleton and TWINS) but there were a lot of tears and just coming to terms with it that had to be done. They are great parents of boys and have been so taken by it that they laugh at some of our girl-trials with Eleanor (doll obsession in particular is amusing to them).

EL _ I am so glad the meeting went well! I hope you can feel peaceful about the pregnancy - all is as it should be, but as someone who suffered from pre- and post-partum anxiety (undiagnosed, but of so clear in hindsight), I feel for you.









Jacqueline, Thanks for checking in with us. I was hoping that the sickies had already left you. Sorry it's been rough on you.

Hi Juice and Ducette! Both of you had cute stories to make me smile this morning. Hats off to you.

On Moms - I hope that time you have to spend together is full of blessings (despite the struggles). Just think, our moms feel/felt about us what we feel about our kids. I am just in awe of that thought.

Love to fiddle - I hope you had a glorious blessingway.

Hi Renae!









I know I am forgeting people but I have to work.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 

On Moms - I hope that time you have to spend together is full of blessings (despite the struggles). Just think, our moms feel/felt about us what we feel about our kids. I am just in awe of that thought.


This blows me away too. Also makes me incredibly sad, for reasons I need to really dig into to understand.

Also thinking of fiddle's blessingway--lighting a candle with everyone even though it's over--

Excited about Alison. What a fast pregnancy it has seemed to me! Maybe not to her, though---


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
We don't agree on everything (thank GAWD) but we don't harsh on each other either.

which is why we are all great buddies a few years into this







:



KKmama said:


> When I dropped them off, the sky was lavender, the mts were pink, the fresh snow was obscenely sparkly... Okay, yes, yes, this is all why we moved back to CO from CA.
> 
> this hits me in the heart. (the heart of jealousy!) you know i have a hankering for a skibum lifestyle with diamond-glittery snow and fresh tracks and high altitude sunshine. if we lose our house to bankruptcy for a gone-under business endeavor we'll head for a snowy sunny town and clip tickets for the rest of our lives
> 
> ...


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

OK just wanted ya'll to know that jstar is the best EVAR.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
I know I am forgeting people but I have to work.









Oh, and Megan, I







: you too!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Oh Jstar.. I know that it probably does not comfort you.. but that cracked me up. I can totally relate to that potty escapade. They are too smart for their own good sometimes.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
i'd LOVE to try birthing on hands and knees. so that is my goal











I did this (leaning on the edge of the tub) and it was AWEsome (with Amara). I heartily encourage you to go for it. The MW was not crazy about the position but I steamrollered her protest.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

the hands and knees thing didn't work for me either birthing. i really liked the idea, but i just couldn't get into it that way. it wasn't feeling right.

so both boys woke up dripping nose snot and coughing, so i feel bad for them. M even has the deeper, hoarse voice that bad colds sometimes give people. and poor S has these very dry sounding coughs but luckily they are only occasional and his snot seems to be mostly in his throat.

awake baby, gotta go...

~c

eta: sarah: i have your camera that you left at beth's yesterday.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I forgot to subscribe to this thread a while ago and sort of lost track of it. I hope I am able to keep better tabs this time.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

The candy is an obsession here, too. Why?







: But that said, I can tolerate a little sugar-madness, but have had it with the blatant NOT LISTENING! ACK! I don't know how many times I asked katie to get dressed. Then come downstairs so we could take Sarah to school. Then get her shoes on. Then get her coat on. Then get in her carseat. Mamas it's driving me to the brink!







: And the worst part is it seems to be rubbing off on dd1, at times, too. I have had some not-very-nice-and-I'm-not-proud-of-myself-today exchanges with the girls today. I MUST try to be the adult tomorrow. I soooo was not adult-like today.







Anyone else going through this? I'm struggling because I know its probably very age-appropriate, yet I don't want to constantly overlook it and it become a very bad habit to break. So I'm trying to figure out how to consistently deal with the not listening. I'm all ears if anyone has tips!

Wish we all could have been at fiddles blessingway yesterday! Much love to you in these final days of pregnancy, mama!

healing vibes to your boys, TC!

jstar-I think you did the right thing finding out gender this time around, since i was such an emotionally charged issue. It allows you to grieve all you need, and then you will be nothing but excited and happy once the new one arrives. I'm a member of the same-gendered-siblings and must say I love it. I had some hopes of a boy the second time around, mainly because I knew it was important to dh, and had to work through my disappointment for a bit. But in the end I'm incredibly happy with my girlies. It seems to me that most of our Maymamas have two of the same. 'Cept for mamameg the great, and KK had two of the same till L came along.

OK, kiddos who are supposed to be sleeping don't seem to be. Gonna go have to do sumthin about that.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I keep fruit leathers around to help with the candy issues. I just wish she wouldn't ask for candy as soon as she's done eating. DH is a junk food junkie so it doesn't help at ALL!!!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Hey now... you are apologizing in a "no apology zone". We here in MMF land, do not require, expect or otherwise desire apologies for choices you make. We trust you to do what you feel is right at all times, and will accept no apologies for that watsoever.














Serisouly, we are all on our own path and are learning as we go. No one should ever feel bad about that.









Okay, gotta run. Off to Trader Joes.

Mamameg, you RULE.








I couldn't have said it better myself!
Now I'm off to watch some Carlos Mencia (fantastic stand-up comedian) with DH.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
I can tolerate a little sugar-madness, but have had it with the blatant NOT LISTENING! ACK! I don't know how many times I asked katie to get dressed. Then come downstairs so we could take Sarah to school. Then get her shoes on. Then get her coat on. Then get in her carseat. Mamas it's driving me to the brink!







: And the worst part is it seems to be rubbing off on dd1, at times, too. I have had some not-very-nice-and-I'm-not-proud-of-myself-today exchanges with the girls today. I MUST try to be the adult tomorrow. I soooo was not adult-like today.







Anyone else going through this? I'm struggling because I know its probably very age-appropriate, yet I don't want to constantly overlook it and it become a very bad habit to break. So I'm trying to figure out how to consistently deal with the not listening. I'm all ears if anyone has tips!

Oh, I so totally feel ya. No tips, unfortunately. But the not listening, which is actually more like Listening But Deliberately Ignoring, is drving me INSANE. I know she hears me. I know she understands. But she *chooses* (and I am sure this is the problem) not to do what I am very nicely asking. And then I become a whirlwind of rage, and I want to put myself in mommy-time-out, because nobody needs to be subject to that









I know it's just a step on the path, and yes, developmentally appropriate and all, but still it drives me NUTS. Dang it all to heck.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, and doesn't it just take your lid off when you ask, oh so nicely, for something to be done, and they look at you and say, "No!"?


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey moms!

A lot of excitement today. I was hoping to go to a great talk today, but I happened to be involved in a bit of a car accident on my way there. It was horrible- the other driver had a little infant in the car and I was so worried about her that I forgot to worry about my little babe until after the police came. Then I freaked out. But it wasn't a bad accident, nobody was hurt, and my airbags didn't even deploy even though I hit her directly with my front bumper. Since I already had a prenatal appointment scheduled for today, I just went home and rested on the couch until it was time for the appointment. At the appointment they were kind enough to give me a little ultrasound to check on the babe, and I got to see the heartbeat! It was so thrilling to see that little flickering kidney bean. ah. Baby's first photo. So everything looks fine, and as long as I don't start cramping or bleeding in the next few days we're in the clear. so stressful- when I got to the clinic for my appointment, my blood pressure was up at 145/something. I didn't even know my body would go that high! I'm usually a lot lower, say 100/60. dang.

So my feeling on ultrasounds? totally helpful, especially when you were just in a car accident and fear for the life of your unborn treasure. I was so weepy all afternoon until I saw that little flicker of hope. All my phantom cramps disappeared and I could go on like a normal human being. I wouldn't U/S every visit, like some clinics do, but I don't think it's a dangerous or bad tool when used correctly. People don't kill people, guns kill people. you know?

okay, maybe I'm still a little batty from the accident. But we're all here and healthy and that's all that matters.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

How scary! Glad to hear you are okay!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought I'd have time for more a post this morning, as is customary, but my BF just IM'ed me and told me her psychotic soon-to-be-EX-DH showed up at her house this morning. At 4AM.







:
She's gonna call me on her way to work in a bit.







I feel so bad for her; the divorce turned NASTY. It shouldn't have been, but then again, it seems that no matter what we like to think, breakups NEVER end up amicable. *sigh*
(remember my ex-he married a hose beast and she hates me so now we don't talk.







)

Anyway. Ugh. Sorry for the drama.







: Back to funner things!









The blessingway sounds amazing. I still mourn my lack of one (I got a scary baby shower, if you all remember...haha) but am thankful for the part I played in one oh gods, a year and a half ago now??? The time, it flies.
The rest of us were there is spirit, Fiddle!









Hi Lisa!









emmalola, oh my goodness!







so glad you're all okay, that is so scary!

Oh man, where do I start on the toddler-transitioning-to-preschooler madness??














:







:
Rowan does a LOT of that "selective hearing" thing.







:

Okay, I have to go. Rowan spilled an almost-full cup of (thankfully lukewarm!) coffee ALL OVER ME. And the floor. AND THE COMPUTER!!!







:

(we've since cleaned it up but now I'm all frazzled. haha)


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

How very scary, EL!! So glad you all are safe!

This is a fun stage. I have to







at all the advice to give them two choices. My girl is so "neither"!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

darnit....xposted with the morning goddess and missed my chance to be first this a.m.









renae--ick on the friend drama. sounds like a rough situation for her and hard for you to know just what you can do for her when the situation is so







:


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh man, EL, how are you feeling today? I am so glad you were unhurt and that you had your appointment for reassurance. I am terrified of car wrecks.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

lisa, i saw that you posted and my first thought was it would be so like alison to be punctual and have this baby on her ACTUAL due date...







:

EL: glad you are okay, albeit frazzled.

fiddle's mama blessing was soooooooooooooo nice. she said she feels ready to welcome her baby now after it.

okay, back to eating breakfast.

~claudia


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
lisa, i saw that you posted and my first thought was it would be so like alison to be punctual and have this baby on her ACTUAL due date...









Nope, she did just send me an email that simply said "No baby yet"









No labor, no pre-laboring stuff, and much to my dissappointment no crazy nesting scouring the house clean behavior either (but don't tell her I said that)!

We will go to the OB appointment in a couple of hours, but since we won't do anything but doppler (no VE) I am hoping it will be uneventful. The doc knows how I feel about her induction talk so I am really hoping she spares us the warning. Even for a hands off OB she feels the need to let us know that the baby will need to be born by such and such a date...blah blah blah.







:


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

EL-glad the accident wasn't too awful and everyone is okay! So exciting to see the heartbeat, too. We have our first visit with the midwife on Friday and I'm really looking forward to at least hearing the hb.

In the 2nd trimester as of today!!!!

G is becoming increasingly difficult about various things, as well. Mealtime is a big one. He never wants to eat what we put on his plate, but we know he likes it (or used to). So, we're trying to stay firm and just tell him that's what's for dinner/breakfast, etc. More often than not, he WILL eat it. We just have to listen to lots of whining. Which is totally annoying. Since I'm snacking so much now, it's hard to eat anything without him wanting it. And, sometimes, I just don't want to share







I do share most of the time, but I often have to explain that momma needs to feed the baby first and then G can eat. Reasoning with a 2 year old is not easy.

He also asks questions over and over, even after we've sufficiently answered them. He'll also say "What?" after we've totally given him a detailed, well-thought out explanation....or an easy explanation. It doesn't matter. I know he can hear us, he's just enjoying asking questions. Interesting phase....


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

hiya mamas.

EL- scary about the accident but i'm glad you got to see your little beacon bean. you probably feel a lot better now as far as doubts.

jaqueline - yay 2nd trimester! isaac asks lots of questions over and over again-- the favorites being "why? why? why?" "where are we going?" "where are we going?"







: he will also now answer the question 'why' with 'because!' hmm. wonder where he got that one









fruit leathers are good too. isaac does love those. but really it's 'i want caaaaanneeeee' and vitamins. i started taking children's chewables since prenatals just incite a throat-closing reaction in my body. so isaac likes them and calls them 'spidermans' i want a spiderman! (he also calls his footie jammies his scoopermans. i want my scoopermans! the scoopermans have been in the dirty laundry forevah) he also keeps digging my papaya enzyme heartburn thingys out of my purse. i suppose those are ok for him







: i personally find them kinda chalky and bleh but that's the point i think. they mostly work.

lunchtime!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

on the endless questions, i've started using the tactic i used with my friend's son who has developmental delays and i ask him what he thinks the answer is, i.e. "what's that sound?" repeated seven times elicits an "well, what do you think that sound is?" question from me.

must check on the not napping S and retrieve my lunch from the micro...

and on other fronts, bill's work is d***ing him around about going to japan this week and the flights are becoming less and less convenient, i.e. he would have to leave saturday MORNING and wouldn't get home until THURSDAY MORNING!!! it would maybe be fine if he went on saturday EVENING and came back Wed morning, but damn, 5 days is too long people...

~c


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sol completely disses the fruit leather. Ever since she tried it.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

We're heading off to see a chiro in a minute...the baby IS breech.







Prayers, ideas, and incantations welcome.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Definetely think of moxibustion.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

The chiro should be able to help also.. as a last resort there is external version.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i just got in from the chiro (feels so great!). i will think turning thoughts for the babe lisa. acupuncture worked for one babe in my yoga group.

i was rushed off for lunch before i added what a great fun day we had with miss L yesterday. she is a peach! such a sweetie







and i couldn't even believe what a little gentleman isaac was. his first screaming fit was when L and sarah were leaving.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

lisa--e was breech at the end and I did the pulsatilla and hip tilt things and it worked. hope the chiro works! wiggle back little one!

We haven't tried the fruit leather here as C probably wouldn't be able to chew it, but she also doesn't get that she could ever eat lots of candy. Three m&m's is a huge treat for her. I guess I also don't ever eat lots of the junky stuff in front of her ...lest I have to share!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Emmalola, hugs all around. How scary! My pulse was up on your behalf. How are you feeling now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
This is a fun stage. I have to







at all the advice to give them two choices. My girl is so "neither"!









: I can say to Allison, "Would you like cereal or oatmeal for breakfast?" And she will inevitably reply, "No." or alternatively, "ummm... pinkerbuttertoast."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia* 
damn, 5 days is too long people...

5 days is WAY too long. Hope it doesn't come to that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
We're heading off to see a chiro in a minute...the baby IS breech.







Prayers, ideas, and incantations welcome.

Hopefully the chiro will help, but it may take more than one visit (I can't remember if you see a chiro regularly or if this is the first). Also, inversion yoga positions help make space for turning. Like downward-facing dog, that sort of thing. PVs coming your way...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Ack! I was 6 pages behind on the reading, and I've read for an hour and a half and I'm not done. I need some sleep, so I'll have to skip the rest for now and just post a quick update.

I'm still preggers (due in 1.5 wks), but feeling much more ready to greet the new babe than I was with L at this point. The blessingway was AMAZING! I was really feeling the need for support from the mamas who mean the most to me, and that totally happened. The coolest thing was, during the time when everyone lit candles and strung blessing beads for the babe and I, I had cervical contractions the whole time we went around the circle. It was the strangest, most amazing thing. They stopped when I got up after the blessings, then kinda came and went for the rest of the blessingway, then completely peetered out after everyone left. I guess it was just my body's way of saying, "I feel safe and supported and ready to labor in this moment." Apparently, babe said, "that's great mom, but I still have some growing to do."









So... if I go over my EDD, I'm gonna pick a day and have all the may mamas light a candle for me, and see if we can't get some of that same energy going.









Also, (embarrassed clearing of throat.....) I finally got my secret santa gift off this weekend





















, so I guess anyone who hasn't shared what they got can do it.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, breech babies (turn, baby, turn!







a lot of my friends did the hip tilt things and it worked) and almost-due babies (let us know when to light that candle!







) and WOW.
I admit I skim a lot, in order to keep up. But I do keep up (most of the time
















So, I'm a little out of it these days; my "vitamins" are making it REALLY hard to get a good night's sleep!














I am hoping that taking them both first thing in the morning will help with nighttime. But hey, at least I'm not tired all the time anymore! Just twitchy and manic, whee.








(apparently those side effects SHOULD go away in a couple of weeks--it just sucks to feel like I'm on bad speed until then.







)
(also, Rowan seems to be unaffected, thank the goddess; he nurses so infrequently so that's not a surprise. Also, NOTHING has EVER affected him--not caffeine, not sugar, not dairy, not spicy food.







I know I am infinitely lucky in that!)

Sorry, I REALLY don't mean to be all "me me me", it's just on my fractured mind at the moment. One of my friends is having lots of family issues right now, and I feel like SUCH a loser with my petty brain issues.







I know mental illness doesn't work this way, but I just want to KICK myself and say "GET OVER IT!" *sigh*
Anyway.

It is reassuring for me to hear that my little Pooperton isn't the only one that answers "Do you want to wear yellow socks or blue socks?" with "RED ONES!!!" and "Eggs or cereal for breakfast?" "PANCAKES!"








I get a lot of "what's that sound?" too, along with "What's this song, mama? Remember this song? Remember this movie? What's that?"







I try to remember to ask him a question back like "I dunno, Rowan, what IS that sound?" or song, or whatever.







It's a fun, fun age...but also kind of an annoying one.








The whining. Ack.







:
One super-cute thing though; several times, this week, when he's awakened for the day or after nap, he reaches his arms out to me and says "I NEED you, Mama!"







: DH went into his room Sunday morning and Rowan made him carry him to our bed because "I need Mama!"








It definitely tempers the "GO AWAY, MAMA!"'s I get when DH is around sometimes.









Oh, we saw the new Charlotte's Web movie yesterday morning (it was the Baby Pictures movie). I decided to bring him (we hardly EVER go anymore--the movies, surprisingly, usually are not kid-friendly) because it used to be my FAVORITE book (and cartoon movie--remember that? I still have it on VHS!) and he LOVED it.







It made me so happy to share some of my childhood with him. Now we'll have to watch the old movie together sometime.

Ugh--I just vaccuumed and put the Legos away--and now, the Legos are back out--ALL OVER the place.







:

Have a wonderful day, everymama.







I don't know what I would do without you all.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for the turning thoughts everybody! Keep 'em coming.

So, the chiro thing was nice and we will be going back. Alison is so not woo woo and is finding more than interesting that she's doing all these things. She has acupuncture today, we did moxi, talking to the baby, and hip tilt last night, and she'll do chiro and massage tomorrow. She's laughing that it is now her fulltime job to convince this baby to turn. We've been having heart to heart talks about why this baby might have moved on Friday (she worked until Thursday, we don't feel ready for the baby, she is hung up on having the "right" kind of birth, etc.) Our doctor will do an inversion if needed after Alison readies her body with these other techniques. She is really freaked that this may mean a c-section. Her OB does do vaginal breeches but only if a host of criteria are met so - turn, baby, turn!

There has been so much else said here - Claudia's husband gone for 5 days, EL accident, Renae vitamins, Fiddle's blessingway, fruit leather, PDX MMF babysitting - I can't think straight right now to craft a response. I will be back, thanks again for the baby turning thoughts.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

EL, glad you are okay! That sounded scary.







:

Ooh, Lisa, I'm thinking of you and Alison (esp. Alison). Dunno if you remembered that L was breech till I had some PT to manipulate my pelvis... I do think the experts can help.

Re choices--with T, I could totally do the 2 choices thing--it *always* worked. Doesn't work at all with Z.

Renae, ack on the not sleeping vitamins. I really hope *that* settles down.

Beth, nice to "see" you... the blessingway sounded awesome.

Heather, we started Z with the fruit leather in long thin strips (to try to encourage some chewing, esp. on the sides/in back). He often couldn't do it, but it motivated him to try more than some other things.

5 days as a solo mama would send me over the edge (with all due respect to Elsanne).

I have such a hard time imagining Jacquie's G whining, because he was such an angel the 2 times I've seen him...









I had such a weird dream about one of my friends... I dreamt that her dh auctioned off one of the letters in their last name so he could get more sleep (they have 3 little ones, too). Hmm.... maybe I should try it.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Fiddly! So happy to hear your blessingway was filled with love and good energy. I know thinking of you all thinking of me helped me through E's labor/birth.

Lisa--lots of wiggly turning thoughts! I was so not woo woo before my SI joint went out after E's birth and now I more often take the kids to the chiro when they're sick or when they fall than to the ped.









Renae--hope things even out before long with the vites. Rowan sounds like such fun these days (when he isn't being exasperating!)

My dilemma du jour....when to cut the nap?? She totally still needs it and will sleep 3-5ish, but then the past few days has been up til 11pm and still up at 7ish. Eek. Her behavior has been atrocious. What to do??


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK--







I would totally sell my e and r to the highest bidder for more sleep or a maid or something. good tip on the fruit leather! She really backslides w/ her chewing when I don't keep on it.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

it occurred to me last night thinking of alison that i have never asked my ob if he does vaginal breech births. something to ask. i'm glad alison is trying 'woo woo' and if she is feeling like she isn't in labor land yet she probably still has a good solid week or something left. plenty of time to turn









renae - brain issues are not petty. they aren't. they're a physiological issue just like any other. and i appreciate your talking about them. i hope the bad speed feeling settles soon.

speaking of bad speed did anyone watch frontline on meth last night? a lady talked about shooting up through her pregnancies







those poor kiddos. four of them. that is sick. it is a sick drug. but that's depressing....

pinkerbuttertoast







that is so cute. i do some choices. and i definitely ask him the questions back.

doug did school pickup yesterday and said isaac was in the preschool 2 class. eeeeeeeeeek my baby is growing up. i don't know when they'll move him up but they usually spend a month or so transitioning them. one of the 2 teachers of that class lived in our house for 10 years. funny huh? and i found out by talking to her husband at the coffee shop. this big city is like a small town sometimes.

have a lovely day all







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
EI had such a weird dream about one of my friends... I dreamt that her dh auctioned off one of the letters in their last name so he could get more sleep (they have 3 little ones, too). Hmm.... maybe I should try it.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 

My dilemma du jour....when to cut the nap?? She totally still needs it and will sleep 3-5ish, but then the past few days has been up til 11pm and still up at 7ish. Eek. Her behavior has been atrocious. What to do??

Sell her, or maybe just one letter of her name, for a little more sleep.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm procrastinating... I should be tidying, but I'm nak... T's having a couple of friends over after K (with their mom, who I really like, but she is so much more the wife material--esp. housewife--than I am... not a put-down, just a statement of fact that her house is *waaay* more together than mine... and she talks about how she likes to vacuum and dust while her boys are in K







: ).

I came back because I wanted to comment on a few things I forgot.
Pottying: I am definitely of the "no pressure" school. I ask once or twice, and that's it. You want a dipe, no problem (esp. for pooping). I have a few friends who went totally over the top with PTing, and their kids have had way, way, WAAAAY more accidents (sometimes multiple times a day) to a much later age (past 4 1/2) than they should (IMO), and I do believe that it was because it became a power struggle. The only things little kids have any control over is eating and elimination. If either becomes a power struggle, bad things happen (accidents, encopresis, unnecessary feeding issues).

Napping: I do believe that kids do better napping till at least age 3, but part of that is that *I* need the nap (














. Supposedly, developmentally, it's good for them to keep napping. HF, have you tried to shorten the nap? We try to not let Z nap too long/too late, and it seems to help with the bedtime. But yeah, totally sell your letters. But not to me--I'm not buying.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Els- you crack me up.

This morning we went to an open house for a different preschool and there was the child of the woman's car that I hit. He didn't know me, but I recognized him, because, really- how many kids are named Zion? And there was a photo from their home birth of his sib on the wall, so it was definitely him. Can I send my kid to the same school as this person who's life I totally disrupted? Also there- two other friends from childhood. People I haven't seen in 15-18 years. Totally bizarro. It was a nice school, but sweets is concerned that it isn't academically rigorous enough. For example: they encourage kids to express themselves, so if a child is a poor speller, they will encourage the correct spelling by calling it the "standard spelling" but not necessarily correct the child. I can appreciate trying to nurture creativity, but spelling is a major component of our growing society of internet communication- I don't want to give my kid a handicap from the start, you know?

And sometimes I worry that I'm getting ahead of myself here. Ug.

Lisa- turn, baby, turn! You can do it!

Potty- I'm with KK here. Having gone through the potty experience where we were all stressed out and having a lot of trouble until we realized that we needed to chill, I can vouch for the no-pressure method. Once the lentil realized he had a tool to work with, he ran with it. When we took away the pressure, he quickly realized that it was a lot more fun to get the deed over with and move on than it was to drive his parents crazy and sit on the potty all afternoon. Plus, we gave him m&m's as incentive to pee, and he liked that a hugeobuncho.

nap- is she getting enough exercise during the day? With the lousy weather, we have to struggle to get the lentil running. Two nights ago we had him running from room to room for about 30 min just to get a little exercise. We made it into a game- he'd run into a room and we'd say "You can't eat lunch in here!" and then he'd run into the next room and we'd repeat until he was in the kitchen. then we'd say he could eat lunch, then he'd start all over. hilarious fun, let me tell you. Of course, we had to run with him, but it wasn't so bad. What about moving her nap to earlier in the day? The lentil naps at 12:30, but that's because that's when his school has nap. He typically naps 1 1/2-2 1/2 hours at a stretch.

Yay for the second Tri, Jaqueline! That's great! Yay!

Yay for the wonderful ceremony, Beth. It sounds so sweet and peaceful. Thinking of you in these next few weeks.

renae, hang in there! (where's the kitten hanging from a branch smiley when I need it?)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

zion....hugeobuncho...just had to point those out.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

you'll be proud of my self restraint. i got out of the shower and went upstairs and isaac (who had been sleeping) had closed my bedroom door and his bedroom door. i said 'where are youuuuuuuuu?' and he opened his door 'i hiding' 'are you pooping?' yeah. do you want to use the potty. no. ----> 'ok!'










i have a PL deadline in my head of june. and well i need to let that go. although i finally talked to the director of the school/daycare today and if he is not PL 2 days a week will be $550. ACK. that is insane. $425 if he does PL. that is also insane but i really want to do it. i am also signing baby up now to start there at age 2. she said 'now is the time!' it is so freakin hard to get in. so i feel like i have a plan at least.

i'm along the rigorous academics line myself so that would sort of freak me out about that school. then again it all matters how clearly they present the correct spelling.

we aren't anywhere near spelling yet. one would have to be able to identify letters to do that







: but if you have a lock to pick....we'll he's your boy.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

there's a zion amongst one of the portland mdc mamas. he's 3.5 and an incredibly sweet kid. names seem to repeat themselves in my life: zion, orion, ruby, lily, cole/colton, oliver, aidan/aiden.

on the potty boy calls...

~claudia


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

EL---I agree with sweets on the spelling thing. The lentil seems pretty ahead of the curve w/ language stuff and I'm thinking the inventive spelling w/o correction would confuse him when he's a bit older. C is way into letters and spelling these days (or just asking how to spell everything and copying) and although for now at 2 I don't correct when she sounds out bakery as "bacre"...but at 4-5 I think she would be ready for getting it right. I know I make judgments about poor spelling /grammar online and in print so I kwym.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emmalola*


A lot of excitement today. I was hoping to go to a great talk today, but I happened to be involved in a bit of a car accident on my way there. It was horrible- the other driver had a little infant in the car and I was so worried about her that I forgot to worry about my little babe until after the police came. Then I freaked out. But it wasn't a bad accident, nobody was hurt, and my airbags didn't even deploy even though I hit her directly with my front bumper. Since I already had a prenatal appointment scheduled for today, I just went home and rested on the couch until it was time for the appointment. At the appointment they were kind enough to give me a little ultrasound to check on the babe, and I got to see the heartbeat! It was so thrilling to see that little flickering kidney bean. ah. Baby's first photo. So everything looks fine, and as long as I don't start cramping or bleeding in the next few days we're in the clear. so stressful- when I got to the clinic for my appointment, my blood pressure was up at 145/something. I didn't even know my body would go that high! I'm usually a lot lower, say 100/60. dang.


I'm so so glad you all are OK. Accidents are incredibly scary-one of my big fears in life. Hope you're dealing with all of this OK.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacqueline*


In the 2nd trimester as of today!!!!



Yay! for second Tri! Hope it brings you better-feeling days and nights!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboClaudia*


and on other fronts, bill's work is d***ing him around about going to japan this week and the flights are becoming less and less convenient, i.e. he would have to leave saturday MORNING and wouldn't get home until THURSDAY MORNING!!! it would maybe be fine if he went on saturday EVENING and came back Wed morning, but damn, 5 days is too long people...

~c


Grrr.







:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A&L+1*


We're heading off to see a chiro in a minute...the baby IS breech.







Prayers, ideas, and incantations welcome.


Sending non-breech baby vibes to Alison. I'll think of her when I light my new candle tonight.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *fiddlefern*


I'm still preggers (due in 1.5 wks), but feeling much more ready to greet the new babe than I was with L at this point. The blessingway was AMAZING! I was really feeling the need for support from the mamas who mean the most to me, and that totally happened. The coolest thing was, during the time when everyone lit candles and strung blessing beads for the babe and I, I had cervical contractions the whole time we went around the circle. It was the strangest, most amazing thing. They stopped when I got up after the blessings, then kinda came and went for the rest of the blessingway, then completely peetered out after everyone left. I guess it was just my body's way of saying, "I feel safe and supported and ready to labor in this moment." Apparently, babe said, "that's great mom, but I still have some growing to do."









So... if I go over my EDD, I'm gonna pick a day and have all the may mamas light a candle for me, and see if we can't get some of that same energy going.










What a powerful experience! I'll definitely light a candle for you anytime you want!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mama Faery*


So, I'm a little out of it these days; my "vitamins" are making it REALLY hard to get a good night's sleep!














I am hoping that taking them both first thing in the morning will help with nighttime. But hey, at least I'm not tired all the time anymore! Just twitchy and manic, whee.








(apparently those side effects SHOULD go away in a couple of weeks--it just sucks to feel like I'm on bad speed until then.







)

Oh, we saw the new Charlotte's Web movie yesterday morning (it was the Baby Pictures movie). I decided to bring him (we hardly EVER go anymore--the movies, surprisingly, usually are not kid-friendly) because it used to be my FAVORITE book (and cartoon movie--remember that? I still have it on VHS!) and he LOVED it.







It made me so happy to share some of my childhood with him. Now we'll have to watch the old movie together sometime.
.


I remember when my vites screwed with my sleep, even if I took them in the morning.







: It did even out after a few weeks, but still...

Glad you liked Charlotte's Web! I've been toying with the idea of taking the girls to go see that, because, hey, I really want to see it. It's all about me, y'know?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *heatherfeather*


My dilemma du jour....when to cut the nap?? She totally still needs it and will sleep 3-5ish, but then the past few days has been up til 11pm and still up at 7ish. Eek. Her behavior has been atrocious. What to do??


These days, Katie's not napping much. Mainly because on days Sarah's home from Pre-K, they go down for "nap" time ( Iuse that term veeerrry loosely) and ineveitably end up playing while they're supposed to be resting. Then on days Sarah IS in Pre-K, it's a bit of a whirlwind of me going to drop Sarah off, coming home, wind down, rest, wake up to pick up Sarah. So most days that doesn't happen either. So the good thing is bedtime is usually pretty easy and effortless (and early too, so I can chill). Fortunately, though, Katie's not terribly grumpy without her nap. I just have to make sure I have her in bed by730-800 in order for her to be sociable the next day.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Forgot what I was going to say...









Katie's got a yeast infection.







Poor kid.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

yippee yippee yay-yay-yay!!! bill just called and he doesn't have to go to japan at all this week!!!

doing a little sunshiney happy dance, because the sun is actually shining in middle of winter oregon...









~claudia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Yay for not being totally alone, Claudia!!!

Sherri I just remembered while laying on the floor playing with my girls that you had a girls' night out a while back...how was it? Sooo sorry to hear that Katie has the yeasties. Yucky! Will you do cream externally?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Sherri--ack! Hope it clears for her soon!

Claudia!! Yay!! That must be such a huuuuge relief!!

Well with all the potty talk....I dare any of you to match my girls talent







Toddler humor gotta love it--- I'm in the kitchen chopping peppers for dinner and I hear "Mommy, come look! I pooped letter C!" Um, yes she did. What talent.














: See what you have to look forward to Jstar? Now I just can't wait until she's coordinated enough to use the potty upstairs all teh time and ditch the baby potty on the stair landing.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Your daughter knows the letter C?!? And can poop it?!? I sense a ddddc in the air...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

at least she's not pooping in my tupperware!







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Heath, who did your ddddc? Are you prowling about on other threads? Whodunit?

And the tupperware thing.....don't get me started....


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Woo hoo! Finally caught up on the reading.

I noticed fish-with-a-biked popped in a few pages ago. Welcome back!









Els- I'm not the culprit, but I'm pretty sure that Heather sold her e and r for some more sleep.







Wonder who's buying.

Lisa- I am thinking major turning vibes for you and A and the babe. I just lit one of my blessingway candles in honor of the babe goin head first.







I'll be sending the babe good thoughts as I get ready for bed tonight.

Sherri- are the yeasties the girly kind or the diper rash kind? I hope she heals quickly!

Emily- glad you and the babe are ok. The spelling thing is part of the "whole language" model. It was all the rage when I was getting my masters in teaching. I think it's kinda going out of style now.

I'm amazed by these kids interested in letters and spelling. We're just THINKING about starting colors (but the speech therapist would rather have us focus on conversation concepts and verbs than memorize colors). Sometimes I get bummed about L's cognitive delays, but I have to remember that 9 months ago he had 7 different words that all sounded like "ba," and now he's clearly speaking 5 word sentences. Plus, he's starting to be able to understand and answer questions!

Claudia- soooooooo glad to hear you aren't gonna be stuck sans dh, esp when it hasn't been that long that you've been doin your days solo. I cannot IMAGINE parenting w/out dh. He went out for the evening with a friend (my christmas present to him was a movie card and the stipulation that he hang out with some friends and have fun for once) and I barely knew what to do with myself.









Dh needs the computer, and I need to spray the moses basket with vinegar water and dry it out and put the mattress in it.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Tee hee, I beat the Morning Goddess.

But I only have a minute, as I've used my morning internet quota to catch up with the chattiness of the may mamas!

Heath, I am totally impressed with pooping the C, and knowing it! My mom LOVES to tell the story of how I came running out of the bathroom once, yelling "Mom! Mom!! I made a J!!!" Allison at this point doesn't show any interest in letters. At all. (pooping is quite the topic of conversation around here, though)

TC - I've never known anybody else who knew an Orion. (well, outside of my high school friends of course)








for yeast infection - speedy healing!

And continued baby turning thoughts.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Sooooooo tired. Eleanor had a fever yesterday and last night. Her childcare called me mid-acupuncture appointment with Alison to say that her temp was 104







: So, off to the doctor because we have actual flu going around to do the instant flu test. She has no flu, ear infection, no obvious issue, so she's doing tylenol and resting at home. She was up every couple of hours last night.

Alison is doing well. No obvious baby flipping yet, but it has moved and I can't find the head again. She's going to call the OB to get seen today to confirm position and talk about a external version. We're both tired.

I am working a half day today and taking tomorrow off. It's just too much and I want to be home with my girls.

Heath- thanks for the laugh about the pooping C!!! That is so cute.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

AHH! I have been beaten!








But I have a fabulous reason for not posting till right now--my MIL is in the living room, playing with Rowan, and mamas, _she's here all day!!_







So I am about to go to the gym, then I am having lunch with DH, and then, maybe, going to a movie. I am not even going to concern myself with naptime.









Rock on. I need the break, and Rowan is in Gramma-heaven (as is Gramma!







)

Have a wonderful day, mamas.








I will read and catch up later...what's with the pooping C's and tupperware???







:








:

Love to you all!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i'm going to take not feeling the head as a good sign! and that is a drag that E is sick. good thing you can take some time off to be at home. you know i decided to take a day off work when my mom flew up for my birth in may 04 and i went into labor the next morning









i'm really glad bill isn't leaving for japan too. it would have been a looooong trip. and i forgot to ask you specifically how you were doing with your solo days but maybe that was because you seem like you're doing great and taking it all in stride, claudia









have a great day renae!

we woke up at 6am with the alarm. we don't usually get up until 7 so wow...extra time to do the dishes this morning!

the pooping C







my friend gave me this little notebook and each page is formatted to record a little story about your kiddo's funny deed. the cover says something about being hilarious reading when it is done. i do write isaac's little stories in there periodically. the pooping C would definitely be an entry in the funny book









i hope little katie gets better soon. isaac still gets the itchy diaper rash and i think it is yeasty. i'm almost out of clotrimazole. as soon as i take off the dipe he starts scratching everything and last night he scratched and drew blood on his penis







owwwwwwwwwwwww. this is the REAL reason i can't wait for PL. he has the most sensitive skin

ok now that i know this babe is a boy i have an uncontrollable urge to SHOP! slings, dipes, new sweet tiny clothes. do i need any clothes? no! do i need a new sling? sure







: ha. at least i'm convincing myself i do







must.save.$.for.the.birth!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 

Sherri- are the yeasties the girly kind or the diper rash kind? I hope she heals quickly!

Well, at first, I thought they were the girly kind. A foul odor when I took her to the bathroom, and then I started noticing a foul smelling discharge in her underwear. That was Tuesday. Then yesterday she had some red rash on her vulva, and today it has spread and is worse. And she's complaining today that it itches. I've been putting Nystatin on it, but I'm not sure if its old and ineffective or what? I'm 99 percent sure its fungal. Any suggestions, mamas? I'm not sure how long I need to try the Nystatin before I take her in for something else? I wasn't so worried when it wasn't really bothering her, but now that it is, I want to help her as much as I can.

Lisa, I sure hope E mends soon, and that you and A stay healthy! Not good timing for sure.







I hope you can get some answers and solutions to the breech babe.

Strep Throat is going around here like mad. MIL had a fever the other day, so dh stopped over there to check on her and look at her throat, and he confirmed she had strep throat. So guess who's now got the chills and sore throat?







He's at work right now for a little longer, and he's working the night shift tonight (7pm to about 10am Friday). So hopefully he gets home soon so he can get some rest. I've made him some jello and it's chilling in the fridge so he has something to eat. Strep always knocks him down hard. I had my tonsils out looong ago, so I haven't had strep in ages. Just hoping the kids don't come down with it.







:

Enjoy your day, Renae! Sounds divine! You're so lucky to have such a great MIL!

Claudia, I'm soooo happy Bill's Japan trip is off!









OK, off to research yeast...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 

Els- I'm not the culprit, but I'm pretty sure that Heather sold her e and r for some more sleep.







Wonder who's buying.

Dh needs the computer, and I need to spray the moses basket with vinegar water and dry it out and put the mattress in it.










This comment about Heath's ER made me laugh hard. And, sounds like some nesting happening there!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
TC - I've never known anybody else who knew an Orion. (well, outside of my high school friends of course)

I had always thought if I had a boy child I would name him Orion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 

I will read and catch up later...what's with the pooping C's and tupperware???







:


Catch up, girl, catch up.

Weeeeelll my mother was staying with me when she first got here, thank goddess she's happily ensconced in my old apt. now--but she was staying upstairs in my office (and only other bedroom) where there is no second story bathroom. She selected the biggest, best (think salad) tupperware bowl and top she could find from my kitchen, and decided to micturate into it to not have to go up and down the metal spiral stairs at night (which are kind of hard, but come ON).

(credit the big lebowski for "micturate")

Conversation:

Mom: "I will get you another bowl when I can, or something."
Me: "That's fine."
Mom: "Do you think it's weird?"
Me: "It's not weird, mom, I just don't want to eat out of it anymore."
Mom: "I didn't think you were the kind of person who got weirded out by a little pee."
Me: "I deal with more pee and poop in a day than I care to. I'm not weirded out, I just don't want to eat out of it anymore."

This was on top of her spilling beer on the rug that ties the room together, and also staining sheets and newly made futon with same beer. GAH!

Anyway all is at peace now that she's in her own space, she is helpful with the girls and it's all great.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Good mornin' ladies - well I had started a huge multi-quote reply yesterday, didn't got to posting it, then my laptop took a bad spill and now it won't start up again.







And DH is still out of town so it won't be looked at until he returns.

And I have to skedaddle right now to get Lily to the nanny share and me to school, but I WILL return later and reply to all this hilarity, breechness, and sickness.







:

mwah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

<---









Hippos were fun! Fingers crossed that the ped's doesn't sit on the paperwork for too long and that they have a spot for her at the end of next month.

Laundry beckons...


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi all! Popping quickly cause I have a minute.

Els- wow, it is a gooooooooooooood thing your mom has her own space now. She reminds me of Viet- great to have as a resource for the kids, not someone you'd want to share living space and large amounts of time with!

Sherri- eep! I'd give you yeastie advice, but none of it has actually worked for me. Maybe try the grape seed extract? I know that MCSarah and others have had lots of luck with it as a topical.

Jess- I know the feeling- even though I had enough newborn stuff from friends, I HAD to go out and get a special blanket, and an outfit, and new cloth wipes, and.....(you get the idea). I think buying little things is part of nesting, and you have one of the most intense nesting urges I've ever seen.









Renae- enjoy your day! I have a whole hour of unexpected freedom (training got over early, kiddo with nanny at music class) and I am reveling in it.

Lisa- wow, I hope your family has a chance to rest and heal. Maybe this is an unexpected opportunity for you all to spend some calm time together before the new arrival. Hope your lil babe has turned! If it has, I am going to give some credit to the blessingway candle. That blessingway had some intense good vibes goin.

Hi, Miss Juice!









I'm off to make some tea and do a little nesting.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

OK, I give up. I just can't post everything I wanted to. But please know, each and every one of you, that I have been reading and laughing and thinking good thoughts and crying and virtual-hugging every one of you for various reasons.









Just a few points:

Lily has the sugar/candy thing going, too. Mostly it was Christmas at the grandparents' that did us in, but I must admit I have a problem with giving in and feeding the craving myself. I find that sometimes, when I've GOT to get somewhere and Lily HAS to get in the car, or whatever, I would rather resort to a treat than her pitching a fit. I realize this is just making it worse, but I honestly don't have time to figure out another plan. I totally don't mind her pitching a fit when I don't have to be somewhere, or I'm not on the phone with an important call. And it used to be fruit leathers and booty would do the trick, but now that she's tasted the good stuff...







And this is not to say that we keep a stock of candy at the ready to bribe her or anything; it's just that she knows where the chocolate chips and the marshmellows are...







:

Yeah, and the two choice thing doesn't work here, either. It's "Neither!" or "NOTHING!" Le sigh.

Lisa, I am sooo thinking turning thoughts for that babe. I think my top two recs would be as much acupuncture as possible, and lots of inverted-type positions. Hope E feels better soon and everything settles down before the big event.

We are under the weather here, too, with lots of stuffiness and a little coughing. My nose is running like a faucet right now.

jstar, thanks again so much for watching Lily. She had fun - and she was very impressed that Isaac had his own room...keeps talking about "Isaac's room upstairs, DIFFERENT than his mama and papa's room!"







I sooo wish we could finish our blankety-blank upstairs sometime before 2015. Le sigh #2.

Oh, and on ultrasounds...talk about a weird topic in my current environment. So much controversy and opinions. My current opinion is that 2-3 u/s during pregnancy are a-ok, especially if benefits are there - early dating/nuchal, general check at 19 weeks, later position check - but that's about it. The newest study that came out on neural cell migration is kinda scary and I don't think *lots* of u/s is good for any fetus, mouse or human. Personally, I got the 19-week u/s with Lily and I would have done another if there was an indication such as possible trauma (emmalola) or bizarre dating issues.

_Heath_, I just wanted to say WOW that C. is sounding out words. That's awesome! Lily knows a few words from sight (names, mostly) and can identify the first letter of most things, but hasn't quite made the jump to sounding out a whole word. And glad the hippos were fun! Did you take pics?

OK, gotta go eat and do homework before picking up the munchkin.

Sarah


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Elsanne---for some reason, just now seeing the explanation about the tupperware. eeps! I saw your ddddc and for some reason assumed it was your toddler that was micturating in the tupp. Well that's says a lot I guess. Glad she is out of your space!

still slaying the laundry monster...where does it all come from? gah.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Rushing here triumphantly to say that *I* (yes *I*) am the lucky recipient of the Ferny gifty. Woo hoo! There's a mix CD (which I just stuck in the player, I'm sure it will be good, as I always like *other* people to choose my music for me), there's a soy candle (which I am eager to try, because I've heard good things about them lately), and last but certainly not least a mondo-hugeo jar of homemade applesauce. Woo hoo! I love home canning, and I haven't done any since before T was a baby... can't wait to crack it open. THANK YOU!!!!!

Heath, I took a wee break from laundry (read: I didn't do my almost daily load a couple of days in a row) and I'm all backed up, too. Is that laundry constipation? Watch out... the laundry closet is about to have a blowout...







Yea on the hippos. I think a little nudging reminder call to the ped is fine.

Concerned thoughts to MCSB's laptop...









Ack, I totally thought we were done with the yeasties. Poor Katie.

Sorry about the pee. If it happened here.... I'd stick it in our dishwasher on the high heat setting, and then use it. But remember, I've been avoiding showers, too. (Totally unrelated, except for the word--I hate baby showers, too.)

Orion is a boy name *I* considered for Z (dh wouldn't consider it).

Get better, Eleanor! I hope the baby is properly positioned now...

Re spelling... in K with T, they get to do creative spelling, because the big emphasis is on hearing the sounds and sounding words out (working on spelling as well as learning to read would be a little mean--a lot of English is just not spelled phonemically). Then in 1st, they start working on spelling. We do "homework" every night. Many nights, it's T drawing a picture (and he's supposed to make it as detailed as possible) and then writing a sentence or 2 to go with it all by himself, eg: "I wint skeeing with my daddy." and "A fox livs in r bakyard."


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I guess my issue is with the heavy-duty medication my mother takes and surely excretes in her urine. Blech! Ain't no water hot enough!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I am not sure I understand the peeing in tupperware thing anyway..







I would laugh (but definetely not use again..) How weird is it, and maybe it is just me.. but I would on high heat boiling water to sterilize if it was my kids.. but anyone else..(even dh







: ) I couldn't.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Dear KK, sorry to have sent it sooooooooooooo late. Glad it arrived.









Sarah, it's so cool that you're getting to study all this interesting midwifery stuff. (Though I'm glad it's not me- after what I've gone through with L and after the emotional roller coaster of cost/benefit analysis in this pregnancy, I'm SO DONE with anything medical and babes.) But still, I think it's great that you get to study something so pertinent to your current life (and/or the lives of your friends







).

Laundry- as indicated in my siggy, that's pretty much all done by dh







:

You know how cats like to knead things with their front paws? That's what it feels like W is doing to my insides right now.







OMG- I just noticed. You ladies are NOT ALLOWED to think of my child as Dubya!!! I'll have to come up with another shorthand.









Nighty-night.

Just feelin hot pink tonight. Don't know why. Could be a sugar high cause I just at a bowl of brownie chunk ice cream


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Apparently someone slayed a constipated laundry monster in my bedroom. It is completely out of control. And yay for ferny's laundry-friendly DH!! My DH is seriously laundry-impaired. I mean, he *can* do it, but it's not pretty. He'll actually root through the baskets in our room (there are many), then go down to the basement, take ONE pair of underwear from the dryer and leave the rest of it down there.

How are the sickies doing? Eleanor and Katie?
Lisa,







you sound stressed. I hope you get some snuggle time with your family.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Important toddler rule: Always wear shades while toothbrushing.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

cute! and look at those top teefers

i was secretly hoping the ferny gift was for me. i haven't gotten one yet









our laundry monster is always constipated. now i refuse to carry baskets up and down 2 flights of stairs lest i kill myself. so i'll wash whatever is down there but i need doug to carry them up. i've been better about putting it away though. mostly because the guest bed is out of commission for laundry stacking because we are going to paint! we actually moved furniture out of the room last night...progress! this weekend.... i can FEEL IT.

beth i'm glad to hear you had to go buy a new baby outfit and special blanket too







: i'm making a blanket. and i saw a really sweet sock monkey outfit which i resisted at the time but i want for a going home outfit. last time i loved the thought of packing the little outfit and knowing a babe would be IN it when it came back to our house









yes L and isaac and i had a long conversation about bedrooms and upstairs and downstairs and beds. another cute thing is that she asked me 'you have a lot of love to give don't you?' which i just melted with the cuteness. you guys or nanny must say that to her? then i got the email about having so much love to give and it was one of those cosmic convergences. wwooooooooooooooooo

yay friday. i love weekends









funny thing - isaac has decided he likes to shower with me every morning. i'm not really into him bathing that much







and it isn't exactly spacious because our shower is in a clawfoot tub. but it is kind of comical how much he loves it all of a sudden.

peeing in the tupperware. i think it would be gone. eww. pee is sterile but there's that whole absorbing the smell kinda thing.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

well I slayed the monster, but damn...you're saying I have to put the clothes *away* too?

so cold this morning I broke my nekked feet rule and am wearing slippers. It's all of windchill 2 whole degrees.

off to the ped's in a bit as C is complaining her neck/armpits hurt. She doesn't have a fever, but has been complaining for more than a week now about what I'm guessing are swollen glands?? and I love to piss away copays so....









juice---as C would say "She's a rockstar" ...she is too cute!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
OMG- I just noticed. You ladies are NOT ALLOWED to think of my child as Dubya!!! I'll have to come up with another shorthand.


















: But hey, did I miss something? Did you tell everyone or just pdx mamas the name of your child? Don't discount us fernfriends at a distance!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Apparently someone slayed a constipated laundry monster in my bedroom. It is completely out of control.


This had me a-gigglin'.

MUST. GET. TO. WORK. This working at home bizness is great but one can definitely flail around in forum-land if one is not diligent.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Heath, you have a nekkid feet rule? You must have a carpeted, heated home.

I am a barefoot hippie by birth but I have become a slipper fan, big time. Tile floors, no heat=BRRRR.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Yeah, we wear slippers, too. We have wood floors, and we need to insulate the foundation so the floors aren't so cold.

I want to know W's name!!!! (Actually, I just want to see pix of brand-new baby W.) Is it Waldo? Willie? Wayne? Weldon? Woody?







:

Re the laundry--when I am rushing around, doing everything, sometimes, I can't bring myself to put it away. So I put stacks on clean laundry on everyone's dressers. Only T and I put it away, though (I can kind of cut L and Z some slack, but not dh







).

I'm a little







: , because an acquaintance IRL referred to me as "too mainstream." (Our mutual friend told her, "If you think that, then you really don't know KK very well at all."







) I'm not claiming to be the crunchiest oat in the bag of granola, but dude, I *am* pretty darned crunchy. I could go on and on and on and on about how this woman is herself ridiculously mainstream (sad to say, she's "alternative" only in pretty superficial, stereotypical Boulder ways), but I'll save my breath.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I want to ask you May Mamas something (and I'm going to post a ? on the natural body care subforum)... I've had a flaky scalp since last summer (I think too much wearing of sun hat in sweltering heat, and now the super dry air isn't helping), and it's beginning to make me







. I've mostly just tried washing more frequently and less frequently--no change. I use an Aveda shampoo which has never given me a problem before. I've just started with my kids' California Baby tea tree oil shampoo (I swear that it magically fixes cradle crap), but I think I need something with a little more cleaning power. I'm not willing to try something like Head and Shoulders. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Juice, those pics are adorable! I'm amazed you can get her to brush her own teeth at all! Lily is so against tooth-brushing at all that she'll stick it her mouth for maybe 2 seconds.

Yeah, Heath, what's with the nekkid feet rule? Is it really a rule? I wear socks AND slippers around here 'cause half the house is just subfloor and we can't insulate yet 'cause we're putting in radiant heat sometime in the nearish future.

Nanananana, I know Fiddle's baby's name, nanananaNAna.









KK- DH and others in his family with that condition swear by Neutrogena's TGel. Don't know how evil/chemical-y it is. It smells nasty.

DH is home - yay! He took Lily to OMSI this morning while I had clinical. Whew, what a whirlwind. I am learning so much so fast; it's a steeeeep learning curve and I think I'll feel much more comfortable in a couple of months. Right now it's at the everything-is-new stage so that I'm just constantly on edge and nervous about everything. Which makes for a very tense 4-hour clinical and a headache by the end. I am so glad I have two half-days instead of one full, though - I think I'd be a basket case after 8 hours of that.







:

Mmmmmmmm just ate a scrumptious lunch: spinach, chilled steamed beets, almonds and goat cheese salad. Mmmmmmmmmm tasty.

OK think I will steal a tiny nap while the other two are sleeping, too.

Have a great weekend, everymama!

S.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah that salad sound deevine. Yum

KK--didja know that flaky scalp is actually yeast? On the head? T-Gel seems like a good option, or the tea tree varieties you can get at the crunchy food store. Too bad you don't know where that store is, mainstream mama you.







What a thing for that person to say, I would get my panties in a bunch too. Then I would get a good placenta-munching conversation going with her.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Dudes, T gel is coal tar shampoo. I think H&S is, too. I want to avoid this stuff unless I'm desperate, because I don't want to contaminate my breastmilk.

I decided to just do some internet search on dandruff because I was curious about the yeast thing. I don't think what is going on upstairs is the yeasty variety, but I figured out a bunch of other things which may have contributed to it (my love of HOT water when I shower, my post partum hormonal shifts, the air so dry the inside of my nose is cracking, etc, the non-crunchy hair balm I use... duh














. I guess I'll keep using the kids' shampoo till I find an adult tto type that I like. I might try some of the soap I just made...

I don't munch my placentas, I bury them in the yard. (At the rate we're going, we're planting a forest...) I know that if this woman knew that, she would totally flip out. (And if she knew 1/2 the NFL things I do...







)


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

I know TGel is coal tar - that's why it smells icky. H&S is not coal tar; it's something different. Yeah, and for sure not all head flakes are yeast. DH's is mostly eczema flareups and just plain ol' dry skin - his skin is sooooo sensitive; he can't even shave with a regular razor or use regular soap on his face. I'm so glad Lily's skin isn't super sensitive; as it is we hardly ever use soap and I've been slathering her with lotion during this cold dry weather.

ETA: so I just looked on H&S website and it said that *most* dandruff is caused by a fungus. So whatever that means.







I am in student-must-research-every-claim-i-make mode, can you tell?

I can't sleep - DH wanted to be woken up in an hour and I think that time has come. Sigh. Food made me feel better, though.

Random student midwife question of the day: during your gyn exams, would you rather the provider tell you everything she's doing the whole time, get out the mirror, etc., or be quiet and get it over with as soon as possible? Or somewhere in the middle? Describe to me your perfect pelvic exam, ladies...







(seriously). And you can do it on the YG if you prefer.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

sarah---answered you over yonder!

kk--I've gotten noticeably more flaky this winter and I think it's part hormones and part less frequent showering/hair washing/oily buildup. She totally doesn't know you at all, huh. I have related stuff, but maybe for the YG...

just had a yummy dinner of salmon, rice and spinach. C was so funny with her "I do NOT like spinach" which got no reaction from me and then who ate all of her spinach anyway?







But these days I could have put a chocolate bar on her plate and she would be compelled to tell me she does NOT like that either.

so glad this week is coming to an end....any weekend plans?

Elsanne--how are you doing?? I wonder if things are super stressy for you con su madre alli/aqui? gosh is my spanish rusty.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

random pop in comment

my mom has excema on her scalp and hands (has for as long as I can remember) adn she is just now, at age 66, realzing she has celiac disease and that is likely what has been making her skin condition so bad all these years. there are a few other symptons she's had all along as well, but they are just now putting it all together and coming up with a diagnosis. weird.

fussy baby. gotta go.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

fungus=yeast. There is a fungus amongus!

Heath, thanks for asking! I am lighting out for mexico city in an hour to teach a workshop. I am mega excited. Should be like a friccin pajama party--the first tribal troupe of mexico city needs me for guidance, and we're doing it at the palatial home of one of the members, with several sleeping over. yes, the wife and baby are going.

mom? stress? *funny high-pitched insane laughter* why, no! Not at all! hee hee hee!







It's not been too bad since she got into her own space and stopped peeing in my tupperware.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just enough time to do a quick read of your flaky, pelvic exam, peeing-in-bowls, brushing teeth with shades May Mama style.

We're okay. We did hypnotherapy today. Alison is at acupuncture right now. The baby is frank breech and by ultrasound about 8 lbs. We are getting so tired. It is amazing how draining this experience feels. Eleanor is super cranky with energy which makes me think she's on the up swing with her illness.

I will keep you updated. I really really really want to know what the W stands for Miss Fern.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Nah, remember I'm trained as a microbiologist. Yeast=fungus, but fungus does not = yeast. (Think carrot = vegetable, but vegetable does not = carrot







.)

The Mayo Clinic recs tto, so that's the route I'm going, and I'm sticking to it.







Other interesting recs... getting more sun (I usually wear a hat, summer or winter), I really need to be better about taking my prenatal vites (I've had more colds than usual this yr, too), cut back on styling products (the aforementioned non-crunchy balm... ack), cut back on stress (uh, that's what those *other* vitamins are for). I should mention that I have really sensitive skin, had eczema as a child, and usually, I'm pretty careful about what I use/buy. Final







: of the day. It was a desperate attempt to control the frump of my hair after the disaster haircut, remember?

I so wish I were a belly dancing goddess. I have to take a BD class. I mentioned it a while back--need to look into it again.

During pelvics, I want to know what's going on, but I do appreciate speed.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I swear this is my last post, and no more flakes...

Lisa, I x-posted with you, and just want you to know that I'm really thinking of the 4 of you. Please, please, please, try not to worry (so easy for me to say).


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

sarah, what kk said. i like to know what's going on, but i appreciate speed.

lisa: thinking of you and sending that new babe turning vibes...







:

************
begin







:

i just finally sent off my gifty, too. (sorry, jstar, it's not for you, for i would have given it to you personally when i saw you at ferny's blessing.) i've been staring at e-lola's box on my bench for like 2 weeks since it arrived and made myself a promise i wouldn't open it UNTIL i sent off my gifty. so i'm going to open it right now. back with an update post in a jiff...

/end







:

~c


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

mmmm.... cookies!!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

and fuzzy handwarmers to stick in the microwave and then warm the hands with!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

a cd! a mix? putting it in computer as i type...


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

dandruff doesn't necessarily mean yeast. the seborhaic dermatitis type (which is cradle cap) is yeasty in origin. eczema or just dry skin is not. seb dermatitis dandruff is flaky and oily at the same time. t-gel is coal tar and a lot of the others (h&s, garnier fructis) are zinc pyrithione. coal tar is a carcinogen. zinc pyrithione is not but it is toxic to aquatic animals. ie if you want to feel bad about using it it is because it goes down the drain and eventually out into whatever body of water your wastewater treatment plant discharges into. i think all zinc compounds are toxic to aquatic animals.

i use garnier fructis on isaac once every few shampoos because he is a SCALY HEAD DRAGON. and my dh gets seb dermatitis all over his face







especially when he is under stress

ok i am truely procrastinating when i have 15 minutes to finish something. eeeeek! i went on an awesome tour of a new GIGANTO pipe mill today. so fun









gyno - i ALWAYS ask them not to tell me what is going on. just the 'i'm going to scrape your cervix now' makes me want to vomit and/or pass out.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

some (homemade?) chocolate/candy!







:


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ooh, it's fudge! even yummer!

okay, that's it.

really, i was just trying to make kk not feel so bad for posting multiple times.

awake babies, gotta run!

~c
(licking lips of fudge remnants)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I had my first MMF dream. I dreamed that Alison was having her baby. And KKmama insisted that everyone buy a bottle of wine so we could all relax. (which is funny, because I think I remember KK doesn't drink?)

So there you have it. You're invading my dreams!

Lisa, how is Alison? And you?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I drink very, very, very little. (Probably the most I've had at one time in the last 10 yrs was when I had 2 glasses of wine in a hottub when I didn't yet know I was pg with L







:.) I would insist that we buy Guinness, because hops promote lactation.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

TC- I'm so glad you got the box. I was starting to worry that my box was so bad you didn't know what to write. (eep!)









What about teatree oil or another essential oil for the flakeyness? Check this abstract. And KellyMom says that you shouldn't put teatree oil on your nipples, but it should be fine for topical use on your body. "no pediatric concerns have been noted via milk."

Ha! Science that!

Lisa, we're thinking of you and Allison and Elinor. This time will pass, and no matter what, you'll have a delicious baby to eat.







These are from the lentil:







:





















:









time to help get dressed.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

:














:




























:














:












































the lentil wanted more so he could make a parade.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

:
















"Hey! this is the long leg page!

Okay, we'll stop.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

All is well here. I have a moxa stick burning as I type just waiting for Alison to bring her toes in here. Obviously, no baby and no turning yet.

I forgot to post about my may mama gift from Miss Renae - a very pretty bracelet and a feather on a string of beads that are too cool. It was one of the first things I hung up in our house. Also, there is a mixed cd, and I say this with the greatest love, Renae's taste in music is a LOT younger than mine. I feel old but unable to not dance when listening to it.

more later, must moxa and give baby a stern talking to.

btw, Alison drinks even less often than KK - i.e. never. Fortunately for me, she doesn't mind when others drink on her behalf.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Will answer the baby name Q on YG (but if you want a hint, look at the first word of this sentence).









Turn, babe in Allison's tummy, turn! (unless you already have, in which case please disregaurd, little baby!) What I mean is, get head down and stay there!







I am frequently giving my babe a stern talking to about staying head down.

Wow. I know this is terrible, but I'm glad I'm not the only super late SS gift giver.









And Heather, IS the hat from you? It just seems so Heather-y. Reminds me of the wonderful wool knit ball we got from you for the 1st B-day exchange. (Which I LOVE and have stollen from L's things to give to W).

gyn- I'm not shy, I don't really care. Though apologies when it hurts are nice.

EL- lovin the lentil's smilies.









My update: I had convinced myself that I was going to go into labor this afternoon at work.







: It did not happen.







Sigh. Baby has dropped though I think (judging from the fact that all of a sudden my walk is a painful waddle, and my groin area is SOOOOOOOOOOORE.) I've had a few random quick crampy-type contrax, but nothing I'd really even call a Braxton Hicks today. I looked on the calendar to see when the full moon is, and it happens to fall on W's EDD (Feb 2nd), so now I'm hopin that will be the big day.







Well, actually, I'd be happy if W came RIGHT THIS MINUTE. I'm feeling ready. I want to meet him. And I just don't feel like going about my normal life any more. C'mon baby- come out and meet us! We're not that bad- really, we're pretty nice.









I'm just not feeling like stickin to green these days. I'm in a multicolored mood.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
My update: I had convinced myself that I was going to go into labor this afternoon at work.







: It did not happen.







Sigh. Baby has dropped though I think (judging from the fact that all of a sudden my walk is a painful waddle, and my groin area is SOOOOOOOOOOORE.) I've had a few random quick crampy-type contrax, but nothing I'd really even call a Braxton Hicks today. I looked on the calendar to see when the full moon is, and it happens to fall on W's EDD (Feb 2nd), so now I'm hopin that will be the big day.







Well, actually, I'd be happy if W came RIGHT THIS MINUTE. I'm feeling ready. I want to meet him. And I just don't feel like going about my normal life any more. C'mon baby- come out and meet us! We're not that bad- really, we're pretty nice.









I've got my Fiddlefern labor candle READY to light whenever and wherever you might go into labor.







Thinking of you, dear Fiddle! And I MUST post some pics of your blessing on the YG - do you mind?

Oh, and Lisa, I lit a candle this evening in honor of head-down A&L+2. Hope the moxi worked.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

ps- yes, Sarah, I'd love it if you did- I didn't take any pics myself.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

BirthyFern! I'm gettin' so excited! And yes the hat was from me! Got your surprise package yesterday!







:

I love W's name and would want it for hypothetical as yet unconceived baby brother, but with our last name, some names just don't work!

You'd think I was the one gettin' ready to have a baby with all the cleaning/decluttering/rearranging/nesting type behavior going on here this weekend.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I have more reading to do but I just wanted to say howdy.







: It's been a crazy week or so. Some good, some random, some bad (I went to therapy Wednesday! Woot.







) and well, yeah. Now it's Sunday already!







:
Rowan has a cold. All day it was "I not feeling well, Mama"







Poor sweetie. We watched the *original* Charlotte's Web this afternoon, and then read so many books my voice went hoarse by the end of it.







DH went to a friend's surprise b-day party and though I was kind of sorry to miss it, I was also kinda glad I had a reason to stay in.

As for my music tastes! I know!







: I listen to stuff 15-year-olds squeal over!







But that CD represents just a *fraction* of what I listen to--it's what I'm listening to *right now*. Hee.
Glad you liked it (and the other things!) though!









Much







to you all!


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

OH MY GOODNESS what a weekend. Lots of angst and little things coming up all at once. But can I just say thank goddess for Sunday evening cocktails and chocolate cake!









Lily is growing up before my eyes and tonight she seems more 5 than 2. This weekend has been this weird awakening that she's more a kid than a baby. We've been talking about weaning and getting her own room and yada yada and it's all just a lot to process. But good; it's all good.

DH leaves AGAIN Tuesday morning and I am in denial. So not ready for another week. Crap. But I will muddle through it, oh yes.

Thinkin' birthy thoughts for Fiddle and head-down thoughts for Allison...

S.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey y'all, I posted in the YG (because I was ranting







)
And now I gotta get Rowan ready for our kitty-transporting and Trader Joe's adventure!








Thanks in advance for listening to my ranting. Heehee.

ETA: OMG! I'm The Morning Goddess!







Yay!!







to whoever tagged me!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
But can I just say thank goddess for Sunday evening cocktails and chocolate cake!









DH leaves AGAIN Tuesday morning and I am in denial. So not ready for another week. Crap. But I will muddle through it, oh yes.

Yay for chocolate cake! It was enjoyed here too, and a rare treat it was.

I either missed it or forgot - where does your DH go? And how often? I get







: when DH stays late at work... I feel for those with traveling DH's. And those with DV's (viets of course).

Still thinking turny thoughts and ferny thoughts...


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Juice, my DH is a web programmer and travels occasionally for client meetings in other cities and for conferences. He doesn't really travel all that much, but it so happened that he had both a new project kickoff and a conference within 2 weeks, so he went to Detroit last Sunday-Friday morning, here Friday-today, and leaves tomorrow morning for Maryland until Saturday morning. So he will have been gone 9 out of 13 days this fortnight.







: And I am so not good at being a single parent, having school every day and home at 6 pm 2 days this week.

ANYWAY. Don't want to dwell on that anymore. Must go get my ducks in a row before clinical...quack quack

TTFN


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

saving us from page 2... ha ha ha...


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Phew...the ignominy of page 2!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

E is off the periactin and I'm finding out that it must make her drowsier than normal because she's back to her old "who needs a nap" self.







: Though back to picking at food so hmmm.

I think C is coming down for a cold because she was ready for a nap not long after noon. Love her Saturday gym class, but not the booger encrusted kids she is in the class with. So goes the life of germaphobe mom...

Sarah---eeps! Sounds like it will be a loooong week but hopefully no mishaps along the way re: mounds of snow or nanny troubles.

Claudia---how are you and yours these days?


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just a quick update - No baby yet, no turning yet. sigh.
The sickies are over at our house (phew) so maybe that's what is needed to clear this up. More chiro/acupuncture/moxi to do today.

Tomorrow is the OB appointment during which we'll explore external cephalic version. If that's a go, then we are trying it asap. We'll also go over vaginal breech birth vs. c-section recommendations and develop a plan.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

lisa: thinking of you and alison... after up put E to bed tonight, can the two (three!) of you have a nice heart to heart and soul connecting long talk/being with one another time? i highly recommend it before welcoming another babe into the house.

we are doing fine. eating lunch right now while S is in the saucer, which he love, love, loves! M dipping chicken fingers in ketchup innumerable times. cute and annoying all at the same time.

heath: must go look up your last name now to see what name it wouldn't go with...

ok, must retrieve squeaker from saucer.

~claudia


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

hiya ladies







:

not much for news except dh painted the baby room this weekend!!!!!! now if only we had a name so we could call it _____'s room. can't wait to put the crib together and move the changing table in there and all that fun stuff. the crib has been sitting in the hallway in pieces for about 2 months now which makes me







: twitchy!

i bought babe his first little outfit yesterday. i think it will be the coming home outfit. i have an urge to buy newborn diapers too. i have an uncontrollable spending urge right now.....i need to get ahold of myself!!!







: i need to visualize converting it to an uncontrollable saving urge







it is *really* hitting home that i will be done working in 4 months. yipes. so crazy.

ok back to reconciling credit card transactions *yawn*

turn baby turn


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Jealous. So tempted to start buying stuff for the sweetpea. It's just too early yet, you know? Sigh.

Ug- too many windows open, can't concentrate! I have my first subject interview tomorrow (and this is a direct result of my amazing meeting two weeks ago) and I'm busy tightening up the details of the interview and making sure I have all the paperwork in order. Too much going on! Not enough time to Nap! Must go pick up the lentil! Ack!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

"too many windows open" is right! I need to work and cannot because I am a peabrain today.

I really like "turny thoughts and ferny thoughts".

So excited two of our may mamas will be birthing at similar times! (alison is a maymama too, albeit a nonposting one).

GREAT weekend, hectic Monday.

Pelvic: I adore knowing what's going on, want all the info I can get. Distraction (ie, talking) is good, although when the IUD was going in she was yakking and I was concentrating hard on breathing and relaxing and I wanted her to hush.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I landed on the "bright" idea today (while I was out with the kids, thinking big birthy vibes toward Alison and Beth) that I will light my Ferny candle when one/both of you are in labor (if I find out, of course!). I'm thinking about y'all all the time...







Lisa, if the baby *doesn't* turn, there are vaginal breech options in the Bay Area, no? (I remember having to explore that whole situation myself, but it may have changed a little in 5 1/2 yrs...)

Oh, I am so superstitious about buying things for my babies when they're still inside! I really waited as long as I could (not for the carseat, though). Somehow, hand-me-downs don't count for me, though... I'll gladly wash them and put them away, because they have good baby karma on them.









Hugs for MCSB and surviving this week.
















Here's my ug of the day: L had a well baby appt today, and ack, she's *not* over 20 lbs ([email protected] scale at home lied to me). She's 18 even, and she's doing a little slide on the growth curve similar to what Z did. With length, too, so I'm a tiny bit freaked out. Her stats will get checked again in 6 weeks. But she *is* eating (3 meals a day) and nursing like a champ, and she's not having any gross motor (or oral motor) issues that I can tell. I left a message for Z's old OT... I will feel better if she just comes a takes a look at her. My dh is very slender and has a small frame (though he's 6'2"), and I feel okay(ish) about the weight, I just want to make sure she is growing and developing okay [for those of you who weren't here 2 yrs ago, Z's curve flattened, then he lost weight--he had oral motor and gross motor delays, and had a nasogastric feeding tube to help him gain weight and occupational therapy to help him learn how to eat, crawl, walk, etc.]

And here's my sheepish duh... I think the flakes were from my shampoo. I washed my hair with some of my homemade castile soap and rinsed with vinegar, and my scalp feels a lot better and is *way* less flaky.







: One thing I like about Mothering (the mag and the .com) is that I keep reading and stretching my parenting and NFL bounds. I think I'm ready to let go of shampoo.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
I think the flakes were from my shampoo.

:doh:!!!! whatta concept! I went no 'poo for a while, and really think it's the way to go. I now wash 1 or 2 x/week.







:


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK---hope she can get out to give you a quick eval/assessment. It is a good thing that she is progressing with the food stuff or it sounds like she is? I know you say she is nursing like a champ and I'm not sure if that speaks to frequency or your perception of how well she empties? Just wondering if there maybe are some milk transfer/oral motor issues that haven't surfaced until now because her intake needs haven't been as great?? I would be freaked as well given Z's experiences, but now that you know I think you are just way more tuned in. Glad you have the old OT as a resource. Keep us posted!

Today was coldy, coldy and "snowy blowy flowy" according to C...I think that's in some book she has somewhere...leave it to her to remember. We had not even a half inch or so outside and she gets all perturbed that it melts before the day is through. Welcome to PA, kid! Maybe she needs a colorado or pdx field trip!

Sarah--I totally kwym about 2 going on 5. You guys are leaning towards unschooling, right? Do you do anything in that vein yet?

eta: EL...so excited that you have an interview coming up. I love being able to get a peek at your work process.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

No unfurling yet of the newest frond in the fern family. However, I lost a little bit of my mucus plug this afternoon, and yesterday at church I had an exciting 45 minutes of short but strong Braxton Hicks. I am starting to think this babe is an extrovert, and won't come out unless I give birth during a party.









Lisa, I am sending lots of good thoughts out to your family.























KK- It sounds like you have a good ballance of pro-activeness and not getting too worked up because things may be fine. The fact that you've gone through this before will hopefully mean that IF any help is needed, people will take you seriously. But I'm hopin' she's just growing according to her own healthy curve.







:

HF- love C's expressions.









Sarah- I am wishing you a very LOW-KEY week this week.









EL- wow, it is so exciting that you are making progress towards your PhD stuff! I'm impressed that you are taking this on right now. I did train and become a Red Cross instructor this pregnancy, but that was in my high-energy late 2nd trimester, and really not on the same scale as what you're doing. Goooooooooooooooooo, Emily!









Jess- I am dealing with similar issues- REALLY wanting to buy stuff (most of which I've talked myself out of, thank goodness), really aware that baby #2 brings a whole bunch more expenses. Including $150 a month to put him on our health care plan. Argh. But health care is something our family is VERY thankful to have at all, so I'll try not to complain. (As in the bumper sticker, stop complaining and start organizing- universal health care is just good national policy, IMO). But anyway, glad you are getting the baby's room together. I just love doing stuff like that.

Claudia- ack! I can't believe S is old enough for a saucer! Where does the time go???

Juice- tee hee- turny thoughts and ferny thoughts.


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Man, this lack of sleep thing sux0r.








Rowan was up every hour last night, he nursed way more often than usual, and woke for the day at 6. AM. :yawning:
He's watching Sesame Street, and I totally don't care.








I asked him if his ears hurt at all (to nip the possible ear infection in the bud!) and he said "no, I just not feeling well, Mama". Aww. We're staying home today (well, we're picking up my friend from the airport this afternoon), and he's missing music class tonight. We're both still in our pajamas and I don't see that changing much. Hehe.
He *did* ask for eggs and pancakes for breakfast this morning, which DH prepared for him (pancakes were totally microwaved!














buthe hasn't touched them. I also made him chamomile tea & honey, and a fruit smoothie. I pull out all the stops when the kiddo is sick. I wish I could do more...sick babies are so sad.









Totally thinking ferny and turny thoughts out here!







Let me know when to light that candle! I have a special one all picked out and anointed (because I'm witchy that way. 







)

Dude, I was just thinking about how Rowan is growing out of most of his socks and slippers, and getting too long for some of his pants, so I may have to go shopping soon!







I don't have a new baby to shop for, but I can always shop for the one I have! Haha. I'm kind of sad that the days of sling-carrying are pretty much over.







: and I have all these slings that I no longer use!
(hey, anyone need a Moby wrap? I'll sell it cheap!







)
I want to find a way to reuse/recycle/keep the two hotslings I used the most when Rowan was a baby...maybe I'll make a pillow or something. i think Hathor had that idea.

Anyway, I totally need more coffee. I hope you all have a great day!









Wish us luck and no cabin fever today!







:

(oh, in other news; Incubus (INCUBUS!!) is playing in Boston tonight and my friend and I were unable to procure tix.







I am trying not to be too sad about it. They'll tour again. But they're one of my FAVORITE bands! And I have NEVER seen them live (except for one time at Lollapalooza). So anyway. I think we are going to do karaoke tonight instead.







We promised each other we'd do SOMEthing fun if we didn't make it to the show. You know, fun to me=SLEEP right about now. Haha)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I would like both Fern and Lisa to post updates daily as we are beginning the stalking stage.

Renae, I am so sorry you had such a hard night!! What is it about these beasties? Hope R feels better soon. I had not mentioned it until now but hey--thanks for the christmas photo card! So nice to have a visual and yours is here in my office area.

I saw it at emmalola's house too.

gotta run paint myself for dancing for children today...


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jstar* 
not much for news except dh painted the baby room this weekend!!!!!! now if only we had a name so we could call it _____'s room.

We still have not painted a room in the new house. I think we are either waiting to know the gender or just lazy. You picked a blue color right? Eleanor wants the room to be blue but I can't imagine it (should it be a girl-blue or a boy-blue). I think we'll walk to Home Depot one day and let her pick the color.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
I have my first subject interview tomorrow (and this is a direct result of my amazing meeting two weeks ago)

See, you are such a rocking bad a$$! Please keep us posted on how it goes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
"Pelvic: I adore knowing what's going on, want all the info I can get. Distraction (ie, talking) is good

Me too, I forgot to tell Sarah that, but I like detail to the point of teaching me to do it myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Lisa, if the baby *doesn't* turn, there are vaginal breech options in the Bay Area, no? (I remember having to explore that whole situation myself, but it may have changed a little in 5 1/2 yrs...)

Here's my ug of the day: L had a well baby appt today, and ack, she's *not* over 20 lbs

Yeah, Alison's OB will do a vaginal breech if the circumstances fit the ACOG guidelines (small baby, tucked head, frank presentation, pelvimetry looks good, crash c-section available if needed, good doc) We'll talk about that option today. Honestly, I am finding it harder and harder to not think that a c-section is better than a vaginal breech in a hospital. The best choice here is the baby's and that is to TURN!

I am sorry you are dealing with questions about L's growth. I like what Fernitude said, that we hope she is just on her own healthly curve.







s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
Today was coldy, coldy and "snowy blowy flowy" according to C...

I love this. She is really amazing with words, Heather (remembering them, using them, being funny)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
No unfurling yet of the newest frond in the fern family. However, I lost a little bit of my mucus plug this afternoon, and yesterday at church I had an exciting 45 minutes of short but strong Braxton Hicks. I am starting to think this babe is an extrovert, and won't come out unless I give birth during a party.












Have you shared your birth plans? I recall you coming to peace about it but I don't know what the circumstances are going to be. If there is a party, I may not be able to make it. No matter, I am so hoping for a lovely unfurling. Maybe it's happening right now....or now....or, um now...?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
 I pull out all the stops when the kiddo is sick. I wish I could do more...sick babies are so sad.












You are so cute. Sorry that the little guy is sick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I would like both Fern and Lisa to post updates daily as we are beginning the stalking stage.

gotta run paint myself for dancing for children today...

Alright daily update - no baby, no turn, no labor. Alison has an OB appointment at 11:50 to discuss next steps and options.

Paint [email protected] Cool. If you have not heard of the Michigan Women's Music Festival you should check it out. It's women only (largely lesbian) and awesome! Lots and lots of body painting and dancing.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Wow, that multi-quote thing is kinda annoying. Sorry.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Lisa, I thought you were queen of the multi-quote there for a moment! Until your next post where you kvetched about it. That music festival sounds like it roooocks.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey everyone-
So glad to hear updates of Allison & Ferny. I've got a candle ready to go, too.

KK-I ditched shampoo shortly after we moved to Colorado. For my curly hair, it only makes sense. I do use a leave-in conditioner on it that I put on in the shower (this would probably only work on hair like mine). I have to get my hair wet each day or it's a total frizz ball. I give my scalp a more thorough scrubbing (with conditioner) every 10 days or so and that keeps it from getting itchy. My hair is in such better shape since I started doing this regimen.

Heather-I love the stuff C says, too! They do have a good memory right now, don't they?

Sarah-I hope this week goes okay with dh gone. The business helps it go fast, at least. Oh, and re: pelvics. I like to be walked through the whole thing and told what's going on. I have such a phobia of these things, I actually tell my care provider this at the outset. I also tell them I don't mind if they remind me 10 million times to relax, because I need to be told that. In general, I prefer knowing more during these exams (even during the breast part).

Renae-sorry R is sick. It is sad when they're not feeling well. Smoothies rock, though.

Last week was icky, mamas. I threw up four times (and once was unfortunately in a public restroom in Safeway). I had an accupuncture appt. yesterday and was feeling pretty okay, but ended up losing it right before I went to bed. Perhaps it was a last release of toxins or whatever, I don't know. I have another appt. on Thursday and hope it takes care of it. We're flying to Austin next week and I really want to feel better before traveling!

Okay, on to happier baby news: we had our first midwife appt. last week and it went well. My uterus is growing just as she'd expect it to for my EDD. Our mw uses a hand-held doppler, but at this point much of my uterus is so far below my pelvic bone, it's tougher to get a good heartbeat. She also doesn't like to use the doppler for very long on a baby this small. So, our untrained ears didn't hear a definitive heart beat, but the mw is pretty confident she heard a couple beats and then the baby went out of reach. I wish I had something more concrete, but she reminded me that this nausea is pretty dang concrete! So, next month we'll get a better listen.

So much more to reply to, I know. But, I've got a boy to get dressed and diapered and a lot of laundry to do.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalola* 
Jealous. So tempted to start buying stuff for the sweetpea. It's just too early yet, you know? Sigh

yeah. i felt the same. i just bought the first thing and i'm 23w now. with isaac i didn't buy anything until 20w i think. definitely superstitious about buying things in the 1st tri.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
L had a well baby appt today, and ack, she's *not* over 20 lbs She's 18 even, and she's doing a little slide on the growth curve similar to what Z did. With length, too, so I'm a tiny bit freaked out.

i'm hoping it is just the normal slide. isaac was off the weight charts for the first 6mo (~105%). at 6 months he started descending and landed at 75% where he has stayed since about 18mo. my doc said bf babies tend to be really plump in the beginning and slow. i think his height may have shifted slightly but i can't really remember. like from 99% to 97. he's at 97% on height still. if you aren't seeing other things like the motor issues i would bet she's a-ok. a little paranoia just equals paying close attention though







which is good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 
No unfurling yet of the newest frond in the fern family.

I am starting to think this babe is an extrovert, and won't come out unless I give birth during a party.









But anyway, glad you are getting the baby's room together. I just love doing stuff like that.

so cute







and yep - i really love the getting ready for baby thing because i know you don't do any of that once the babe actually arrives!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Faery* 
I wish I could do more...sick babies are so sad.










aww you're a sweet mama pampering that babe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I had not mentioned it until now but hey--thanks for the christmas photo card! .

ditto!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
We still have not painted a room in the new house. I think we are either waiting to know the gender or just lazy. You picked a blue color right? Eleanor wants the room to be blue but I can't imagine it (should it be a girl-blue or a boy-blue). I think we'll walk to Home Depot one day and let her pick the color.

i picked the ralph lauren color blue mesa. very calm and cool. it looks brighter than i thought but i like it. i think it could be a girl color too...the accessories would make the difference i think. my crib bedding is light green and white and i have beatrix potter pictures for the wall. so i am going really gender neutral anyway. i looooove picking paint colors







(it was at homedepotbase but i didn't get the RL paint.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacqueline* 
Last week was icky, mamas. I threw up four times (and once was unfortunately in a public restroom in Safeway). .

oh man that sounds rough. i hope you've turned the corner!!!

i took isaac to my ob appt this morning. he loves going to doctors offices







: my ob was unphased by the u/s big baby thing. he said it wasn't a good indication until after 32w or so. so no stress there. he's chill and that is why i like him.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Jacquie, it is kind of a "duh" thing that I just chug along with the same stuff that was okay in a humid climate.







: I'm jealous of your curls, BTW. I'm so sorry you feel so ick. I *really* hope flying goes okay for you... I have always had a hard time flying with m/s (throwing up in random airport trash cans, plane bathrooms, etc.).

Lisa--I've always wanted to go to the MWMF. I think I'd be okay with a breech *after* a V birth. (I'll admit that I'm I'm cautious, perhaps too much.) I guess it would depend on my confidence in the caregiver's experience and technique. Is Alison's OB willing to wait till the last minute (eg, if she goes into labor) for the baby to turn? Still thinking turny thoughts.

Ack--$150/mo to add W to the health plan. Ouch. Newest frond--ha ha ha!!!

I have more experience mothering boys... the girls sounds soooo much more sophisticated than *my* boys, at least.







Z's definitely 2 going on.... 3.









Thanks for the thoughts about L. I'm really not that concerned, except for the slide in length (what is the term for this? 2ndary whatnot?). I just want to be on top of things. Dh and I talked, and we're going to introduce meat. (I picked up some very crunchy turkey and buffalo today... I hope the vegan nuns grant an exception, because these critters had a super good life, according to the labels.) It helped Z, and with the food sensitivities/allergies, we're at that point again where the need for calories and more options seems more important. Heather, she seems to nurse very efficiently... nurses often, drains me pretty effectively (I'd say she is a better nurser than either boy--she has a powerful suck and drains me QUICKLY). She's pickier about solids than T was, but she *will* eat a decent amount of the things she likes. But she also does a couple of weird things with her tongue, and it takes a while to feed her. If she has a feeding problem, I'm pretty sure that it's not in the same vein as Z's was.

I've been looking at the decluttering/simplifying subforum, and woo.... I really want to dive in.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Lisa--just piggybacking on KK's thoughts...reminded me what was going through my head when E was breech and the C was looming...that I did want to be allowed to labor/go into labor before the C for the benefits of that on the babe and for bf'ing. But as E turned so will this wiggly one!!

KK--sounds like you're on top of things!

way overtired....


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

i just have to share as i was reading jacquie's post, i started reading the first paragraph about her curly hair turning frizz and then i looked away to grab a bite of lunch sandwich and turned back to continue reading and somehow i moved to a different paragraph, the one about pelvics, and i was like, huh? what is she talking about curly hair with her care provider for? and why is she calling her hairstylist a care provider? or why does have a care provider for G and why is she talking about hair with that person? and then i realized my error and i went back to the beginning paragraph about the curly hair and then continued reading in order and everything made sense once again.

lisa: how did alison's appointment go? still sending turny thoughts...

fern: got my candle all set to go, too. here's a virtual one in the meantime...









heath: sending you some restorative sleep vibes... 

KK's post about L reminded me that i haven't told you all about the latest weight update with S. as of two weeks ago, almost exactly 4 months old to the day, he weighed 13lb4oz. so he's fallen back a little, but he was sick a bit just before that and he's been battling a cold since then, too. am going to call the midwife and see if there's a time this week that i can bring him by and weigh him again on that scale again so i know if it's just his new curve or if there is something bigger going on. he still looks solid, no ribs showing like M had at this point in his life, he's still growing out of clothes, and he's still nursing every 1-3 hours with the occasional sleep stretch (daytime or nighttime) of 3-4 hours but more typically 2 hours, he's got plenty of poopy dipes and wet dipes. his head circumference is also growing, and his length is increasing, too. so i'm just being vigilant. but it worries me.

okay, so i introduced M to games on the computer (reading games at starfall.com) and now he wants to play them EVERY. TIME. i'm at. the. computer.

so now we must play a game while S is still napping.

ta for now, may-mamacitas.

~claudia


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

MWMF - we should totally plan a may mama trip to Michigan Women's Music Festival! So amazing would that be.

Alison's appointment went well. The OB spent about an hour with us (Alison, me and our doula) discussing all the pro/con stuff of breechiness. We are scheduling an external cephalic version tomorrow or Thursday at the latest - basically as soon as possible. It will be a serious medical procedure, but one that has a pretty good chance of working without problems. Alison's fear is of a crash c-section so she'll do an epidural for the version (both to relax her abdominal muscles and to be in place in case a c-section is warranted). Then hopefully the baby will be stable and head down and she can leave the hospital. If labor starts before Tuesday (regardless of position) then we'll do trial of labor and likely aim for a vaginal birth. If no labor by Tuesday&#8230;it gets tough. She'll be 42 weeks. In that case, she will likely end up with a c-section, but everyone is willing to take a wait and see approach. For now, we are focused on getting the version to work. The OB is really really great. She is totally willing to work with us on a radical c-section birth plan. She will do whatever is takes to avoid general anesthesia - Alison's greatest fear. She is planning on doing this birth no matter what and above all, she's honest with us. She won't agree to a vaginal breech if she gets uncomfortable, but she will do it if things stay normal otherwise. I completely trust her and I am comfortable with her limits because they are hers and not her insurance provider's. This matters more than I realized.

I am taking maternity leave from work as of today. Alison is just too worried about being home by herself and too tired. I am worried that her water will break and the cord will prolapse so it's not like I am focused while I am at work.

I suspect that we'll have a baby to hold by the weekend. And there may be a fern frond coming too! So exciting!


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

Lisa--thanks for the update! It sounds like you all are in good hands and have lots of options. Lots of positive energy headed your way!

TC--ack on the toddler games! C has thankfully forgotten about starfall for the moment! Hope you can get some reassurance about S! and







about your post-merging skills!

Jacquie---hope the pukey ukeys leave you alone before too long!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Hi May Mamas!

I've slipped into the reading-but-not-posting habit, so I must break that. But I must say I've been thinking of Fern and A&L loooooooooots over the past few days. Lisa, I'm so glad you seem to be at such peace with the whole breechness and the bag of issues it presents. I'm still thinking turny thoughts, and I've got a candle lit tonight, on the eve of perhaps version.

Thinking, too, of L and S and their concerned and awesome mamas.

Katie's got some weird rash on her face, I think its post-viral, but its not really getting better after quite a few days. and she still is yeasty, but we moved to some big guns after other failed attempts, so cross your fingers. Over a week now of itchiness is enough for one poor kid.

I don't know if I mentioned how extremely funny the Tupperware story was, Els. I couldn't bring myself to use it again, no matter how clean it really got. So I'm wit'cha on that one. And I don't recall if I gave any comments on your ordeal getting back into Mexico. I'm soo glad you had the incredible kindness from the stranger. Stories like that give me chills.

Big hugs and kisses to you all.

And I hope Rowan's feeling better soon!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarah'sMama* 
I don't know if I mentioned how extremely funny the Tupperware story was, Els. I couldn't bring myself to use it again, no matter how clean it really got. So I'm wit'cha on that one. And I don't recall if I gave any comments on your ordeal getting back into Mexico. I'm soo glad you had the incredible kindness from the stranger. Stories like that give me chills.










: Sherri! You know, the tupperware thing IS funny, in hindsight. Don't get me started on her bringing over her poodle-canned-dog-food which she serves to her dog on a PLATE of mine, dishing it out with a FORK of mine, in that godawful slop...am I too anal? I mean, that IS gross, right?

It's been a helluva day 'round here. Full Moon.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
here's my parenting Sol struggle of the week:

WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH THE OBSESSION FOR SWEETS AND TV????

Well, all I can say is that if you stay really consistent about time/place she can have them, she may eventually stop. But she may not. I sometimes make a game out of how many different intonations I can use on the word NO!








Seriously, kids just do that once they figure out what is good


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Hey now... you are apologizing in a "no apology zone". We here in MMF land, do not require, expect or otherwise desire apologies for choices you make.









:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Full Moon.











um, did she bring her dog?

STILL thinking turny thoughts and ferny thoughts, and have a mizillion other things to say (love the fern frond unfurling image) but it's been a helluva day here too, and it is more than an hour past my bedtime, so much love to the mmf and I'll see you on the upside, in the morning


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 

My dilemma du jour....when to cut the nap?? She totally still needs it and will sleep 3-5ish, but then the past few days has been up til 11pm and still up at 7ish. Eek. Her behavior has been atrocious. What to do??

Can you wake her after 20 minutes to see if that is enough to tider her over and still go to bed on time. Would you rather have 2 hours of quiet in the afternoon or in the evening? J has given up the nap altogether. We were always getting N from school when she was ready to nap and then she would get woken up after 5 minutes and that was all the daytime sleep there was... She rarely naps now. And if you drop the nap then find an engaging activity that she can do semi-alone so you still get a quiet time (like books on tape though they are still a bit young- or listening to a special CD) J will play alone in her crib with no fuss so I am lucky that way.

Choices don't alway work here either. Patience does if I have the time. Turns out if I want my kids to clothe themselves I have to have the boiler for the house break and have it be freezing cold in the house. So that is always an option! As for breakfast, J says she want cereal in response to an open ended question. I fix cereal, then I fix myself toast for myself. J eats my toast. I eat granola bar later when I can't figure out why I am so hungry...


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
I'm procrastinating... I should be tidying, but I'm nak... T's having a couple of friends over after K (with their mom, who I really like, but she is so much more the wife material--esp. housewife--than I am... not a put-down, just a statement of fact that her house is *waaay* more together than mine... and she talks about how she likes to vacuum and dust while her boys are in K







: ).









: I like to dust and vacuum too. But not mop or fold laundry. THen again, with the mega dust allergies around here I just learned to like that more than waking up to administer Albuterol and then being up the rest of the night with a hyper child. And I am not apologizing for the administering of Albuterol either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KKmama* 
Pottying: I am definitely of the "no pressure" school. I ask once or twice, and that's it. You want a dipe, no problem (esp. for pooping). I have a few friends who went totally over the top with PTing, and their kids have had way, way, WAAAAY more accidents (sometimes multiple times a day) to a much later age (past 4 1/2) than they should (IMO), and I do believe that it was because it became a power struggle. The only things little kids have any control over is eating and elimination. If either becomes a power struggle, bad things happen (accidents, encopresis, unnecessary feeding issues).

At some point with N I felt such pressure since she was over 3 and I think that this is definately true. We did end up with power struggles over it. She was using the potty no problem at the daycare but then at home I made a royal mess of it. We had to visit my mom and I was ashamed that I had failed in this arena. I was a lot less confident in those days. J goes if she goes or not if she doesn't. Whatever!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

...sits back down after lighting a candle for A&L+2... Lisa, you sound like you are much calmer and in a good place, and that is wonderful. I think it's so wise that you are taking off from work. Now your family can just be together over the next days as this whole birth process unfolds. It is SO GREAT that you have a level of trust in the OB. And that you know the OB will do the birth no matter what. I am feeling more relaxed about your family's birth just seeing how you feel about it.

Jess- along the same vein, it's funny how sometimes the person makes a bigger difference than the letters after the name. Your OB sounds great- exactly the person you need to support you through your pregnancy. I think that in GENERAL a midwife's training leads her/him to trust pregnancy and birth more, but obviously that's just not always the case, as your experience (and unfortunately mine) indicate.

Nuggetsmom- I am totally loving your approach to catching up







. Taking it in small chunks and really being thoughtful. I on the otherhand just tend to give up if I get behind.

Sherri- hope K feels better very soon! I'm wondering if there is something bigger going on that ties the rash and the yeasties together???

I will have to come back later and do another post- dh needs me now.

Ta ta. Oh- and ps, no babe yet.


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

I was on an electron diet but now I am gorging I guess.

My MMF surprise came yesterday, right when I was feeling really low, and it was a great decorated MMF sketchbook with pencils and a ouch to put them in. Totally PURRRFECT!.. Love it. and the MM was TC








Now I will gorge myself on DDR since I am using electrons again...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Lisa, I am keeping Alison (and you, and your little ones, the inside one and the outside one) in my thoughts tonight. I'm so glad you you guys have a connection with this OB (I keep thinking about the whole deciding on a caregiver thing many moons ago..). I really hope that Alison can let go and not worry. Even though yeah, the baby's head is not down, nothing bad has happened (I hope that makes sense; I'm saying that very sincerely). The baby still can turn. The chances of something "bad" happening are truly very slim. 42 wks is coming, but she's not there yet. But I'm glad you can be there for her.

And Ferny, you sound great, very calm. I'm thinking of you all the time, too. Did I miss what your birthing plans are? (if you want to share, there's always yg)

Each night, I wonder if there will be a baby or two in the morning. One of these days. Pg never lasts forever (thank goodness!).


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuggetsmom* 
I was on an electron diet but now I am gorging I guess.

My MMF surprise came yesterday, right when I was feeling really low, and it was a great decorated MMF sketchbook with pencils and a ouch to put them in. Totally PURRRFECT!.. Love it. and the MM was TC








Now I will gorge myself on DDR since I am using electrons again...

ooh, yay! i'm so glad you like it. (and it's not an "ouch" to put them in, but a Pouch to put them in, for all those playing the "let me guess what she actually meant to type" game.)

so are all the MMF gifties accounted for now? i know jstar was still a-waitin'...

KK got hers
i got mine
mcsarahb got hers
fiddle got hers

roll call for gifties...

(did whoever get their mexican one from els?)

both boys asleep and bill on crazy stupid late conference call, so i'm going to watch some tivo...

virtual candles:








for lisa & alison's babe...








for fiddle

~c


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

I am posting quickly because I think Rowan is tearin' it up in the other room!







: I just hear him growling and things falling.








(maybe he's being a dinosaur.







Who knows?)
Oh, and he's still coughing a bit, but he's pretty much all better.









Thinking of you all. It's a-gonna be a busy morning.


----------



## emmalola (Apr 25, 2004)

Ug, it's only 9:15 and I'm already behind. Unstructured days are torture sometimes.

My interview! Was great! It went so so well, and the subject was so gracious and patient with me. She told me all sorts of great new information and she was forthcoming and not guarded and open and and and. I was so excited to have finally finished my first interview. Now just 24 more to go!

Thinking turning, descending, opening like a flower thoughts today. Oh, babies. My own baby turns 10 weeks old today- welcome to the land of the double didgets, little sweet pea! Today? I want a girl. Tomorrow? probably a boy. Oh, creator! give me healthy, that's all I really want.

ranting, raving. time to go swimming! an hour late!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I think she did get the mexican one from els...didn't ya, mama of







? Tell me you did...it was mailed oh so long ago...

Lisa I have the card you sent along up on a mirror for when I face the day: it says, Surviving is Important, but Thriving is Elegant (maya angelou). Yeeeees. Some days, I truly believe I am thriving. And the passion drops! how fun. The bracelet is truly a fun toy for kids n adults alike, magnets never lose their appeal. It is on the stove at the moment. And the book is great! In all, a very thoughtful, thought-filled gift that seems to me like you really remembered ME and things I've said on this board.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my dsl was out at home this morning and i couldn't handle it because i NEED MORNING BABY UPDATES!!!!!









isaac insisted on underwear this morning. and did a potty at home. so i'm sure his teachers will love me today







dh picked him up yesterday and didn't tell me he was out of dipes so i'm actually reallllllllllly hoping he uses the potty and keeps the underwear on since he only has 1 dipe there! wouldn't that be peachy?







:

ok. gotta work


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Ack, it's snowing AGAIN.







: I know, y'all think that because I live in CO, that this is the way winter is. But NO. This is NOT the way winter normally is (when you don't live up in the mts, where the snow is *supposed* to fall). If the old snow would just go away, I'd be less pissed about the new snow. And it's cold and getting colder (to the "too cold for babies and toddlers to be outside" range). This is not good for my mood.







:

I noticed one of my favorite (aromatherapy) candles on a shelf that I haven't lit in a long time, and I'm going to light it and let it burn for a few hours this afternoon, for Ferny and Alison. (I'll save the Fern candle for when someone is actually on her way.)

Have I told you lately how much I like you?







:

I was thinking about the May mamas last night and our ongoing fecundity, and it struck me that none of us have had *another* May baby (Megan and I came close, though). No one has had twins, either.

I feel super chatty, because I'm decluttering the office (where the computer is)...


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

PS Is someone going to come up with a clever thread title tomorrow? Are our new babies going to be Feb babies?


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

KK--I think you just have increased the likelihood that I will have twins next May!







We are going to start trying August-ish.







Fraternal twins run in my side of the family!

Ick, ack, uck on the snow! Come visit me...it's been such a tame winter so far. But I totally kwym on the too cold to play front. My cutoff is usually somewhere around the 35-40mark depending on wind chill.

UNCLE!







: Back at the peds AGAIN today for C and her swollen glands. Poor kid can't sleep. She was up until almost midnight last night because her neck hurt. Had to take her to the lab for bloodwork today and she did awesome! She also had the strep test at the peds..."I didn't like that special test at all!" but that was negative. Dr. Google says maybe some variety of cervical adenitis? Depending on how the bloodwork comes back we may go back for a PPD or discuss other tests.

The orthotist came to the house today to measure for her Sure Steps braces for her pronating/low tone issues. She picked the farm animal print of course and was a little miffed that she couldn't get them TODAY!

Mom meets w/ lawyer today...plan is rehab tomorrow?? Will update if this actually does happen.

Thinking of my MMF! and the new little ones arriving so very soon!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

WOW, heath...talk about crying "uncle"...you have stress in spades 'round there. I cannot believe it. I am glad that the ortho. are something that C will enjoy getting! Nice they are so trim. And swollen glands, and mom in rehab maybe!! Holy mackerel. It will certainly cut down on her DUI charges.


----------



## A&L+1 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just letting you all know that we have an external cephalic version appointment for Alison in the morning. I will let you all know how it goes.

Heather, I am so sorry that the difficult things are pouring on you right now. I hope the world lets up soon.







s








Thank you - from the bottom of my heart - for being this amazing group of women. I am feeling the love for you all tonight. Your support has been so great.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

MWAH to all, especially Lisa (and A.) and Heather. And Fiddle. And and and...anyone who needs it. Including myself.









TG I have tomorrow off of school. Just finished a paper that was due tonight at midnight.

Lily is being so amazingly sweet recently. I feel sooooo bad that she is with the nanny 9+ hours a day while DH is away, but she is just rolling with it and being so cool. We had a great dinner/bath/evening tonight and it just makes me cry to think about how much I miss her some days. At the same time school is so fascinating these days and I'm loving finally getting to the good stuff. I wish I could do more extra things for school - volunteering, extra clinic hours, etc., but I also want to spend more time at home. Seems like both things get the shaft. Sigh.

Lisa, I am glad you are in a good space with all this. I really hope the version works and all goes well after. I think your plan is great and well thought out.

Fiddle, I saw the almost-full moon this evening driving home and thought of you and W...eep! We'll meet him soon.









Claudia, Lily had fun with M the other day. A couple of times we've played with the animal beads and she's said, "M made me a necklace with those! He's a sweet boy!"

Must. Sleep.

S.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

lisa & alison: i will be thinking of you tomorrow...









~c


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Claudia, Lily had fun with M the other day. A couple of times we've played with the animal beads and she's said, "M made me a necklace with those! He's a sweet boy!"

cute, cute, cute!


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Argh- just lost a long post all about my birth plans. Way past bed time. Short story: giving birth in the hospital. Not my ideal, but had to choose the most workable thing in a less-than-ideal situation. Life is sometimes like that, I guess.

I'm thinking the full moon is gonna suck the babies out of both Allison and I on Friday.









However, if I have not given birth by Sunday, everyone light their candles at 3 pm pacific time.







Those who live in PDX, if I'm still preggers, you are invited to my house any time between 3 pm and 7 pm for music and hanging out and generally partying this baby out of me.







. Bring a lil something snacky, and a musical instrument or your voice.

OK, now it's really late and I am Soooooooooooooooooooooooo tired. Nighty night.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

FF---I had to







at your par-tay induction method...definitely seems his personality!! Forget the quiet, serene birthy thing....this boy wants to come into the world rockin' ...can't wait to meet the little fiddle!

Sarah--Your situation sounds so hard, but at the same time I'm so glad you have the opportunity to be doing the mw stuff now and have such great care for Lily. What a sweetie girl you have!

Lisa---lots of gentle turning vibes and relaxing visualizations for Alison and little one!!

I'm sure I'm forgetting something or someone, but couldn't miss this opportunity to be Goddess of the Morning!







We have GI appts at 9!


----------



## Mama Faery (Apr 19, 2004)

Check out Heath over here! She beat me!















I have SO much to do online today (I've been neglecting my email and various other things I'm involved in online--and I am removing my information from as much of the internet as possible--I get SO MUCH SPAM!







) and so much to do at home...Rowan is singing quietly to himself and playing behind me, it is so sweet. He really is getting into playing by himself, and I'm like "well, you're gonna be an only, you'd better get used to it!"







But right now he just asked me to come over to him and play, so I must answer the call.









Much love and warm thoughts to every single one of you. I will get my candle ready for Sunday, and there's one called "Relaxation" lit for Alison and little one right now!

Sorry my posts have been short as of late...but I'm here!








Have a great day, mamas.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

Thinking of you and Alison and breech-but-soon-to-be-vertex baby! Hope the version is a success and not too scary!

gotta run, katie crying...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcsarahb* 
Lily is being so amazingly sweet recently. I feel sooooo bad that she is with the nanny 9+ hours a day while DH is away, but she is just rolling with it and being so cool. We had a great dinner/bath/evening tonight and it just makes me cry to think about how much I miss her some days.

Dang, mamacita, I hear this. You are doing amazing things, and very important work in this world. Lily will be all the better for it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&L+1* 
Just letting you all know that we have an external cephalic version appointment for Alison in the morning. I will let you all know how it goes.


Can't wait to hear if it "took". Let us know!!! You both must be so anxious...I hope not...can't wait to hear who the heck is in her abdomen all upright like that...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern* 

I'm thinking the full moon is gonna suck the babies out of both Allison and I on Friday.










This made me smile. I am soooo waiting to hear about your child!!! I have an altar all set up, a birthy altar.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather* 
I'm sure I'm forgetting something or someone, but couldn't miss this opportunity to be Goddess of the Morning!







We have GI appts at 9!

Hi Heath! Hope the appts go smoothly. Much love to you.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i have a high probability of having another may baby. i am secretly hoping for jun 1 though just for variety's sake

checkin in on my birthy mamas this morning







i saw the big moon too. good thoughts for the version this morning. and for the ferny frond. i'll be at a superbowl shindig sunday afternoon so i'll have to take my candle with me







i think it is great that W is a loud/party/social creature with a big brother in the house


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

ok, so another just have to laugh thing about our posts...

whenever i see someone write "Heath", in my mind's reading voice, i can't stop myself from pronouncing it HEE-th instead of the HEH-th it would be if there were an e-r after it. so you are starting to become Heath, the butch mama, in my imagination, HF.









thinking of lisa of alison and new baby-to-arrive-sometime-soon... meant to ask, how is E doing?

ferny-friend: will plan on coming by on sunday if W hasn't shown up yet. funny about what you said that he might be an extrovert.

i can't believe no one started a february thread... should i start one? hmm... contemplating, contemplating...

~claudia


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

NEW thread here.

~c


----------

